# Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay



## CaféAuLait

Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay 




> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:



Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay


----------



## blastoff

No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.


----------



## Ragnar

I heard about a few skirmishes with the boss but that seems pretty harsh.


----------



## WillowTree

blastoff said:


> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.



And did happen to Juan Williams.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

LOL! Funny stuff. I watched a couple minutes of their "Election Coverage" and i really was shocked how much they looked like a bunch of angry children throwing temper tantrums. Do they really call that Journalism over at NBC? Man,they should have been embarrassed. And i'm sorry but that Madcow chick really is heinous. She talks in that deep manly voice thinking that she sounds smart. When i think of hysterical Moveon.org skanks,i think of ole Madcow immediately. She's a perfect Mascot for them. NBC really has fallen on tough times. Can the "Thrill up my Leg" doofus save them? I doubt it.


----------



## uscitizen

So MSNBC has some morals?

Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.


----------



## B. Kidd

This smurf donated to Jack Conway? Hilarious. He better start praying to 'Aqua-Buddha', and fast.


----------



## WillowTree

uscitizen said:


> *So MSNBC has some morals?*
> Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.



Not that I've noticed.


----------



## Ragnar

I hear Alan Grayson needs a job...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-usmvYOPfco[/ame]


----------



## B. Kidd

blastoff said:


> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.



Don't be a wuss....jump in, the water's fine!


----------



## rdean

Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association

44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association

MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.


----------



## KMAN

Everyone already knew that he was a big Dem supporter so what's the point in suspending him?  The whole channel is a Democrat commercial...  That's why their ratings suck so bad...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.

Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.


----------



## bodecea

LibocalypseNow said:


> LOL! Funny stuff. I watched a couple minutes of their "Election Coverage" and i really was shocked how much they looked like a bunch of angry children throwing temper tantrums. Do they really call that Journalism over at NBC? Man,they should have been embarrassed. And i'm sorry but that Madcow chick really is heinous. She talks in that deep manly voice thinking that she sounds smart. When i think of hysterical Moveon.org skanks,i think of ole Madcow immediately. She's a perfect Mascot for them. NBC really has fallen on tough times. Can the "Thrill up my Leg" doofus save them? I doubt it.



I'm happy for you that you could find someone somewhere that "looked like a bunch of angry children"....you weren't having much luck here, were you?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Ragnar said:


> I hear Alan Grayson needs a job...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-usmvYOPfco



Yea he'd fit in perfectly with the "Thrill up my Leg" Doofus,Olberboy,and Madcow. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## WillowTree

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.



You don't read very fucking well doya moron? The article said Mr. Olbermans was not fired for donating. He was fucking fired cause he didn't grovel and ask permission.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.



Unfortunately, the credibility of the Washington Post has been trashed. Since they refused to take any action against one of their 'journalists' who lied. Anyone who uses that source for anything is an idiot.


----------



## WillowTree

Midnight Marauder said:


> When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.
> 
> Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.



Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


Do they have a right to do this? Didn't someone start a thread something like this but dealing with Republicans employers?


----------



## KMAN

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.



It might do you more good to cry to NBC instead of crying on this board.

_*NBC has a rule against employees contributing to political campaigns, and a wide range of news organizations prohibit political contributions  considering it a breach of journalistic independence to contribute to the candidates they cover.*_


Like it or not FOX kills MSNBC in the ratings so it looks like you are opinion is in the minority...  Sorry to break the news to you...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Wow.. what are his five viewers gonna do now?


----------



## kiwiman127

Well it appears that MSNBC thinks it's OK to be strickly a liberal propaganda machine but it's not OK to donate to active political campaigns.  Would that be hypocrisy?
Where as Fox (News Corp) donates one million dollars to the GOP and is a conservative propaganda machine. Now if Fox News would just stop with their "fair & balanced" claim, they would show consistency.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I'll put him on suicide watch.. right next to Chris Mathews and Joy Bahar.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Wow.. what are his five viewers gonna do now?



They will be along shorty to post a message about this.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

They're all a part of GE. The Washington Post and NBC are in bed with this Administration. Lots of cash to be made for GE if this Administration goes forward with their Global Warming scam. Look at their fluorescent light bulb debacle. People are now being poisoned from their new "Green" light bulbs. They're actually very dangerous. Hopefully their scam will be stopped by the Republicans. I guess we'll see though. People really should thank God the Republicans now have some say in our Government.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

WillowTree said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.
> 
> Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
Click to expand...

Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!

Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

kiwiman127 said:


> Well it appears that MSNBC thinks it's OK to be strickly a liberal propaganda machine but it's not OK to donate to active political campaigns.  Would that be hypocrisy?
> Where as Fox (News Corp) donates one million dollars to the GOP and is a conservative propaganda machine. Now if Fox News would just stop with their "fair & balanced" claim, they would show consistency.



Sorry to break it to you... but when MSNBC basically runs a 24/7 propaganda machine... for free... that is donating.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Midnight Marauder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.
> 
> Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
Click to expand...


Oh come on.... he's a hysterical loon.  Hey, I don;t mind differing points of view, I've actually grown to like Beckel and I have great respect for Williams.  But Olberman is an unhinged loon with very little capacity for rational thought.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. what are his five viewers gonna do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be along shorty to post a message about this.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!  Oops.. here they are.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... he's a hysterical loon.  Hey, I don;t mind differing points of view, I've actually grown to like Beckel and I have great respect for Williams.  But Olberman is an unhinged loon with very little capacity for rational thought.
Click to expand...

Money Money Money. Folks would tune in in droves to see him on FNC, certifiable or not.

They should snap up this castoff.


----------



## Dante

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


While NBC News policy does not prohibit employees from donating to political candidates, it requires them to obtain prior approval from NBC News executives before doing so. Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Just follow the money. These Media Outlets are all a part of GE. GE is in bed with this Administration. It's all about their Global Warming scam. So much cash to be made by GE. NBC and the Washington Post are propaganda machines for this current Administration. I wouldn't trust them on anything.


----------



## Coyote

blastoff said:


> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.



They wouldn't have gotten suspended....


----------



## Dante

blastoff said:


> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.



Hannity was caught on camera mic saying he hated his guests. That is a FOX standard worth defending.

Bill O'Reilly writes books about morality even as he loufers it up with employees.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Midnight Marauder said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... he's a hysterical loon.  Hey, I don;t mind differing points of view, I've actually grown to like Beckel and I have great respect for Williams.  But Olberman is an unhinged loon with very little capacity for rational thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money Money Money. Folks would tune in in droves to see him on FNC, certifiable or not.
> 
> They should snap up this castoff.
Click to expand...


Castoff?  You are being way to kind.  Hopefully he'll just go back to sports.. I enjoyed him back then before he wandered into territory he was emotionally unequipped to handle.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

LibocalypseNow said:


> Just follow the money. These Media Outlets are all a part of GE. GE is in bed with this Administration. It's all about their Global Warming scam. So much cash to be made by GE. NBC and the Washington Post are propaganda machines for this current Administration. I wouldn't trust them on anything.


Didn't GE sell off Universal, NBC and all components recently?


----------



## Ravi

uscitizen said:


> So MSNBC has some morals?
> 
> Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.


Can you imagine FOX having a code of ethics?

bwahahahahaha!


----------



## WillowTree

Midnight Marauder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.
> 
> Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
Click to expand...


He needs to go back to sports before that nasty little frown freezes on his face.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... he's a hysterical loon.  Hey, I don;t mind differing points of view, I've actually grown to like Beckel and I have great respect for Williams.  But Olberman is an unhinged loon with very little capacity for rational thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Money Money Money. Folks would tune in in droves to see him on FNC, certifiable or not.
> 
> They should snap up this castoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Castoff?  You are being way to kind.  Hopefully he'll just go back to sports.. I enjoyed him back then before he wandered into territory he was emotionally unequipped to handle.
Click to expand...

Stop and imagine: Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan. Olbermann vs. O'Reilly. Ratings ratings ratings.

Were I a FBC exec, I would be ringing Mr. K's phone off the damn hook.


----------



## Saikron

MSNBC showing their unwavering support of Democrats:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ggzNu6sUIk[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Midnight Marauder said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the money. These Media Outlets are all a part of GE. GE is in bed with this Administration. It's all about their Global Warming scam. So much cash to be made by GE. NBC and the Washington Post are propaganda machines for this current Administration. I wouldn't trust them on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Universal sell NBC and all components recently?
Click to expand...



IIRC O'Reilly mentioned the other night that ComCast was taking over, over there! at MSNBC Methinks.


----------



## kiwiman127

Soggy in NOLA said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it appears that MSNBC thinks it's OK to be strickly a liberal propaganda machine but it's not OK to donate to active political campaigns.  Would that be hypocrisy?
> Where as Fox (News Corp) donates one million dollars to the GOP and is a conservative propaganda machine. Now if Fox News would just stop with their "fair & balanced" claim, they would show consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it to you... but when MSNBC basically runs a 24/7 propaganda machine... for free... that is donating.
Click to expand...


============================
And thus the *hypocrisy* as I duly noted.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Midnight Marauder said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Money Money Money. Folks would tune in in droves to see him on FNC, certifiable or not.
> 
> They should snap up this castoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castoff?  You are being way to kind.  Hopefully he'll just go back to sports.. I enjoyed him back then before he wandered into territory he was emotionally unequipped to handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop and imagine: Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan. Olbermann vs. O'Reilly. Ratings ratings ratings.
> 
> Were I a FBC exec, I would be ringing Mr. K's phone off the damn hook.
Click to expand...


Well.... now  that I think about it....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

WillowTree said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the money. These Media Outlets are all a part of GE. GE is in bed with this Administration. It's all about their Global Warming scam. So much cash to be made by GE. NBC and the Washington Post are propaganda machines for this current Administration. I wouldn't trust them on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Universal sell NBC and all components recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC O'Reilly mentioned the other night that ComCast was taking over, over there! at MSNBC Methinks.
Click to expand...

I think Comcast bought the whole shebang from GE. This being Universal Pictures, and NBC and all of it's components. That means all cable efforts as well.


----------



## Ragnar

Found another replacement possibility... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW8yO8FW3Dc[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

I just heard this blurb on the radio and don't really have time to dig up the particulars on this one right now.

Anybody heard of this one?


----------



## WillowTree

MSNBC News Junkies Beware: Comcast's Likely Acquisition of NBC May Threaten Your Access to Independent Media | BuzzFlash.org





Yes, by golly that's the buzz. Comcast is gonna turn MSNBC into RightWing TV. Oh karma karma karma karma karma.. they name is karma.  










*POW RIGHT IN DA KISSER*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I'm thinking Joy Bahar.....


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I'm sorry but the Madcow chick is especially heinous. I hate that deep manly voice of hers. She actually thinks it makes her sound smarter. Well it definitely doesn't. All that whiny Moooooing. So obnoxious.


----------



## Modbert

Threads merged


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

WillowTree said:


> MSNBC News Junkies Beware: Comcast's Likely Acquisition of NBC May Threaten Your Access to Independent Media | BuzzFlash.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by golly that's the buzz. Comcast is gonna turn MSNBC into RightWing TV. Oh karma karma karma karma karma.. they name is karma.



Wait a minute... did the article you referenced actually make reference that NBC is _Independent Media?_


----------



## WillowTree

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC News Junkies Beware: Comcast's Likely Acquisition of NBC May Threaten Your Access to Independent Media | BuzzFlash.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by golly that's the buzz. Comcast is gonna turn MSNBC into RightWing TV. Oh karma karma karma karma karma.. they name is karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... did the article you referenced actually make reference that NBC is _Independent Media?_
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ragnar said:


> Found another replacement possibility...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW8yO8FW3Dc


Thats all I could watch of the old stoner
"black people protesting bush with guns there would have been a massive massive blood bath"


----------



## Dante

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So MSNBC has some morals?
> 
> Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine FOX having a code of ethics?
> 
> bwahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


can you imagine FOX's friends here at USMB  having a clue?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Good Lord....  this is hilarious.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Were I Roger Ailes, I would be all over Olbermann like a Haitian on a baloney sammwitch!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I think it's bologna... oh, but wait... we're talking about Olberman.  Sorry, you got it right.


----------



## Ragnar

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found another replacement possibility...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW8yO8FW3Dc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I could watch of the old stoner
> "black people protesting bush with guns there would have been a massive massive blood bath"
Click to expand...


Right? If not for the immunity built up by election year politics that could have been head-exploding-irony.


----------



## mal

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...




Couldn't have happened to a Bigger Doucher!...



peace...


----------



## Dante

I dislike Keith, but wait -- he'll be back.

the fastest horse says so.


----------



## Dante

Modbert said:


> Threads merged



thank you. but be gentle. people like the Oddball Dude, must be forgiven for wetting their pants.


----------



## Ragnar

Imagine the hurt pride of his fellow "Cornell" admitants.


----------



## Foxfyre

I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?

I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.

But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.


----------



## Navy1960

Olbermann's commentary aside  from what  I have read this  seems to be an issue with violating company policy and as such he has  been punished for doing so.  While I'm not a fan of his show it would appear that had  he  bothered to notify the management of his intentions to donate to those dandidates then perhaps this would not have  been an issue.  On the  Comcast thing,  it  would appear that MSNBC does  need to have some sort of format change  as they are  not  doing  very well in the ratings  department and afterall it is a business and  I'm sure  Comcast  did not purchase  MSNBC just to lose  money. It would be  nice to see an actual news  network on cable for a change  rather than editorial shows  presented as  journalism  no matter what network it is.  Perhaps something that actually is  balanced  and has  views  from all sides, now  what a  change that would  be on cable.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Intense

Foxfyre said:


> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.



Oh, they get cable in prison? Bet there are plenty of Olberman Happy Ending pillows and blow up dolls going around too.


----------



## Foxfyre

Intense said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they get cable in prison? Bet there are plenty of Olberman Happy Ending pillows and blow up dolls going around too.
Click to expand...


Yeah most prisons now have cable.  At least they do here in New Mexico.  But I doubt the prisoners spend a lot of time watching cable news channels.  

Comcast could not possibly make MSNBC worse than it is.  All the other news sources at least made an effort to do some honest and objective reporting no matter how partisan they might be.  MSNBC made no effort to be either honest or objective so far as I could detect.


----------



## CMike

MSNBC Suspends Keith Olbermann Indefinitely for Contributing to Democratic Campaigns - FoxNews.com

_MSNBC Suspends Keith Olbermann Indefinitely for Contributing to Democratic Campaigns

 MSNBC announced Friday that it has suspended prime-time host Keith Olbermann indefinitely and without pay for making political contributions to the campaigns of three Democratic candidates._


----------



## PoliticalChic

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


Bulletin: the replacement for Keith Olbermann is rumored to be Chilean miner, Edison Pena, 34. 

He is considered to be eminently qualified for the position, having lived under a rock for two months.


----------



## Foxfyre

Damn, and me out of rep.


----------



## judyd

Foxfyre said:


> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.



I'm not "radical left wing" by any stretch, but I did enjoy his show.  I don't have to agree with everything he says, but he does seem to do the research and backs up his comments with facts that can be easily checked.

I'll miss his Friday readings of James Thurber!


----------



## Truthmatters

uscitizen said:


> So MSNBC has some morals?
> 
> Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.



I agree this was the right call, break the rules and pay the price.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Foxfyre said:


> Damn, and me out of rep.



Further news, Foxy...

after they cleaned out Olbermann's desk, know what they found underneath?

The Salahis!


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It is good that MSNBC actually enforced the rules.

I don't have cable, so I never see him.   I obviously am not missing much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wow.
You would think he would know better. Especially making a campaign contribution WITHIN HOURS OF AGREEING TO APPEAR ON HIS SHOW???

All though their election coverage, several of them made numerous Freudian slips saying "we" when referring to Democrat wins/losses.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

dupe thread.

Of course, when talking Oberman, the word 'dupe' comes up a lot


----------



## Truthmatters

judyd said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not "radical left wing" by any stretch, but I did enjoy his show.  I don't have to agree with everything he says, but he does seem to do the research and backs up his comments with facts that can be easily checked.
> 
> I'll miss his Friday readings of James Thurber!
Click to expand...


Hes bright and does seem to care about facts.

Hes kinda goony and goes overboard once in awhile.

I Have to admitt the Thurber readings make me turn him off.

Thurber doesnt translate well into todays world in my mind.


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## Avatar4321

I take it he violated some policy here? I am not familiar with pundit rules and such


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Olbermann supports Dem?

Wow! Just Wow!  Whodathunkit?


----------



## elvis

merged


----------



## zzzz

LibocalypseNow said:


> I'm sorry but the Madcow chick is especially heinous. I hate that deep manly voice of hers. She actually thinks it makes her sound smarter. Well it definitely doesn't. All that whiny Moooooing. So obnoxious.



If it pains you so much why do watch her? 

Journalists are supposed to be neutral and report the facts. That is the standard to which they purport to be held. The credibility of the media has began to approach the credibility of the politicians in today's world. Obbie's suspension is justified and they should look at all the journalists to see what they contributed too.  We expect our politicians to be open about their finances lets have the media people be open about their financial "gifts" to politicians or political parties. 

Because the media has undue influence on American thought processes they should be held to a higher standard. They stand on the public stage and giver their opinions and slants to the news and it does sway the public. 

Do I have a grudge with the media? Yes. I want a neutral fact finding newscast that gives a balance version of events, not a politically skewed report that stretches facts and omits them.


----------



## saveliberty

Wonder how Keith will handle the call from Fox News?


----------



## mcubed45

It seems to me that Olberman's donations are really no different to the $1.5 million Rupert Murdock donated to the Republican party.  And, if my memory serves me correctly, Olberman has always been a self-professed advocate of the liberal party.  But Mr. Murdock likes to say he's fair and balanced.  

But, MSNBC is right, he should have disclosed his donations prior to having the recipients on his show as guests.

I wonder who, or what, they will replace him with.


----------



## Ragnar

I can't stand the dorkwad but it still feels to me that he is somehow getting shafted. I'd be surprised if there were not some other internal issue at play here. Likely something even more stupid than what got Olby suspended.

HA has a good take, as usual, with some updates...

Did Olbermann violate NBC ethics code by contributing to Democrats?; Update: MSNBC suspends Olbermann &#8220;indefinitely without pay&#8221;  Hot Air



> Update IV: The more I think about this, the more ridiculous it gets.  MSNBC offers the most ridiculously biased televion coverage of politics possible, crowning it with Election Night coverage that had people wondering if NBC needed to hire grief and anger counseling for the entire on-air staff.  And now, because Olbermann contributed to three Democrats last month, suddenly Griffin suspends him because these activities jeopardize his or her standing as an impartial journalist because they may create the appearance of a conflict of interest?
> 
> For this, Griffin gets the Captain Louis Renault Award for his shock, shock! at finding that Olbermann may have jeopardized his standing as an impartial journalist:



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1DEG6BWgp0[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

mcubed45 said:


> It seems to me that Olberman's donations are really no different to the $1.5 million Rupert Murdock donated to the Republican party.  And, if my memory serves me correctly, Olberman has always been a self-professed advocate of the liberal party.  But Mr. Murdock likes to say he's fair and balanced.
> 
> But, MSNBC is right, he should have disclosed his donations prior to having the recipients on his show as guests.
> 
> I wonder who, or what, they will replace him with.



Rupert Murdock does not dictate or write any newscast or read or comment on any news events in any official capacity.  And there was no faux outrage when he personally endorsed or contributed to Democratic orgs or Democrats in the past.  There are no rules about NBC or ABC or CBS or CNN or Fox News parent organizations giving whatever to anybody and I can assure you that they ALL do in one way or the other.


----------



## saveliberty

Wonder when this will leak out and get on a real news station....


----------



## Sarah G

I don't know about this.  Is Keith a corporation?


----------



## Foxfyre

CNN has reported it.  I haven't seen anything on Fox News but don't know whether they have or not.


----------



## saveliberty

Sarah G said:


> I don't know about this.  Is Keith a corporation?



Most likely.  I sure would at least be a S corp or LLC in his position.


----------



## Jeremy

saveliberty said:


> Wonder how Keith will handle the call from Fox News?



Holy crap, could you imagine a new *Orielly & Olbermann* show on fox? 

Fuck the WWE, that show would be epic!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

Liberal power struggles, they eat their own.

Weren't the Democrats he contributed to liberal enough?


----------



## B. Kidd

Foxfyre said:


> CNN has reported it.  I haven't seen anything on Fox News but don't know whether they have or not.



FBN (Fox Business News) reported it.


----------



## Angelhair

Nov. 5 ) -- Here's one story you will be talking about tomorrow.

MSNBC liberal talk show host Keith Olbermann has been suspended indefinitely without pay from MSNBC after his boss learned he had violated newsroom policies by giving campaign contributions to three Democratic candidates for Congress.

That is the same Keith Olbermann who pummeled Rupert Murdoch's News Corp. for giving $1 million to the Republican Governors Association in order to buy "campaign influence." 


Keith Olbermann acknowledged in a statement that he donated to three Democratic congressional campaigns this year.
Oops. 

In a terse statement today, MSNBC TV President Phil Griffin said, "I became aware of Keith's political contributions late last night. Mindful of NBC News policy and standards, I have suspended him indefinitely without pay."

The news that the liberal flamethrower had thrown cash to three congressional candidates was first reported by Politico.

Olbermann acknowledged in a statement that he made the donations:


"One week ago, on the night of Thursday October 28 2010, after a discussion with a friend about the state of politics in Arizona, I donated $2,400 each to the re-election campaigns of Democratic Representatives Raul Grijalva and Gabrielle Giffords," Olbermann said. "I also donated the same amount to the campaign of Democratic Senatorial candidate Jack Conway in Kentucky."

Olbermann said he did not use his influence to solicit donations from others for the candidates.
"I did not privately or publicly encourage anyone else to donate to these campaigns, nor to any others in this election or any previous ones, nor have I previously donated to any political campaign at any level," Olbermann said.
The shocking news, as the often holier-than-thou commentator might put it, came at an interesting time. Three days earlier, stung by ridicule at last week's Rally to Restore Sanity and/or Fear, Olbermann said he would shelve his trademark daily segment, "Worst Persons in the World."

MSNBC Suspends Keith Olbermann for Giving Political Donations

_Dang!  What took them so long!!!_


----------



## elvis

merged


----------



## Angelhair

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


Dang!  What took them so long!


----------



## Oddball

OK...I don't get what the big deal is here.

It's not like every hour of the programming on CCCPNBC isn't a defacto in-kind donation to the DNC and its candidates.

What's the hubub about one of their stooges making a direct donation to his favored candidates?...It's not like he's maintained any façade as a down-the-middle "news" reporter.


----------



## saveliberty

Keith's journey back from the dark side.  Okay, I just had a scary thought...Maddow for two hours...in a row!

Those four people that watch are going to have to wear Depends.


----------



## Nonelitist

hahahaahahahhaahaha

Bad days to be a liberal indeed.


----------



## Intense

Nonelitist said:


> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.



We are not allowed to Gloat. Whining is okay though. You are still allowed to blame Bush, of for expediency, just sub in Tea Party.


----------



## Jeremy

Intense said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not allowed to Gloat. Whining is okay though. You are still allowed to blame Bush, of for expediency, just sub in Tea Party.
Click to expand...


----------



## Intense

Breitbart/Olberman Show.


----------



## Zander

This is all a charade for MESS-NBC . He was "suspended without pay"?  Big fucking deal. He'll be back on Monday with an apology and possibly a ratings boost. Kabuki theater for morons......


----------



## DiveCon

Midnight Marauder said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're swimming in a sea of red ink for years, and your ratings continue to be in the cellar, someone's got to take the fall for it.
> 
> Maybe Keith will join Juan and company over at FNC, as a analyst. It would be a major coup for FNC to sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
Click to expand...

Hannity and Olbermann


dang has a ring to it and the fireworks would be spectacular


----------



## blu

when will people learn to read & abide by their contracts...


----------



## Intense

Zander said:


> This is all a charade for MESS-NBC . He was "suspended without pay"?  Big fucking deal. He'll be back on Monday with an apology and possibly a ratings boost. Kabuki theater for morons......



MSNBC may just be looking for ratings in a ass backward way.


----------



## Jeremy

I hear Mythbusters is looking for a replacement for Buster.


----------



## DiveCon

Jeremy said:


> I hear Mythbusters is looking for a replacement for Buster.


ROFLMAO

ok now THAT was a good one


----------



## Sallow

Pretty sure he'll be back.

But that was bad form not to inform his employers.


----------



## Intense

I'd love to see him on Hells Kitchen. Think he can chop lettuce without cutting himself?


----------



## Jeremy

Intense said:


> I'd love to see him on Hells Kitchen. Think he can chop lettuce without cutting himself?



He could go on the food network and start "*Worst Restaurants in the World!!!!*"


----------



## Dante

Wow Jeremy and the whole Girlyman/boy contingent @ USMB have hard-ons for Keith Olbermann?


Must be those Nazi dress up fantasies gone wild.


----------



## Jeremy

Dante said:


> Wow Jeremy and the whole Girlyman/boy contingent @ USMB have hard-ons for Keith Olbermann?
> 
> 
> Must be those Nazi dress up fantasies gone wild.



I'm just trying to do my good deed for today and try to find bathtub boy a new career in this tough economy.


----------



## Truthmatters

Nonelitist said:


> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.




Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.


Funny how you score things


----------



## Jeremy

Truthmatters said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
Click to expand...


Whatever floats yer boat Nero.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?

lol

If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.  

On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
Click to expand...

take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time


----------



## DiveCon

NYcarbineer said:


> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.


i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
but you go ahead and rant on


----------



## Truthmatters

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
Click to expand...


You dont own every state now do you?


You can Tom Delay the country all you want.

It will just make you all look like even bigger assholes to the American people


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont own every state now do you?
> 
> 
> You can Tom Delay the country all you want.
> 
> It will just make you all look like even bigger assholes to the American people
Click to expand...

you prove you are a fucking idiot once again
the DEMS are the worst offenders in gerrymandering
in SC alone they had drawn up districts to ensure 6 dems would always be elected
that will be FIXED


----------



## del

NYcarbineer said:


> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.



"Griffin's statement underscores that it was Olbermann's failure to obtain approval, and not the actual political donations, that prompted the suspension."

i guess keith believes the rules are for the little people, and that when your audience numbers in the hundreds, you don't have to follow them.



buffoon


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
Click to expand...


I don't.

Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
Click to expand...

uh, no, Keith just didnt follow the rules

he was supposed to ASK PERMISSION first

btw, a lot of the FNC team donates to dems


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.



Please don't read the thread.  Your far more entertaining this way.


----------



## Truthmatters

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont own every state now do you?
> 
> 
> You can Tom Delay the country all you want.
> 
> It will just make you all look like even bigger assholes to the American people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you prove you are a fucking idiot once again
> the DEMS are the worst offenders in gerrymandering
> in SC alone they had drawn up districts to ensure 6 dems would always be elected
> that will be FIXED
Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Only in your mind has the FIXING done by dems


----------



## DiveCon

saveliberty said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't read the thread.  Your far more entertaining this way.
Click to expand...

personally, he should tell MSNBC to go fuck themselves, quit and sign on with FNC and team up with Hannity, the show would be fucking awesome


----------



## skookerasbil

really irrelevant however...........nobody watches his show except the k00ks!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont own every state now do you?
> 
> 
> You can Tom Delay the country all you want.
> 
> It will just make you all look like even bigger assholes to the American people
> 
> 
> 
> you prove you are a fucking idiot once again
> the DEMS are the worst offenders in gerrymandering
> in SC alone they had drawn up districts to ensure 6 dems would always be elected
> that will be FIXED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Only in your mind has the FIXING done by dems
Click to expand...

yeah, so say delusional YOU


----------



## NYcarbineer

DiveCon said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
Click to expand...


Why would they be wrong if they have a contractual agreement to support their action?

I said it seems stupid.  Who cares who Olbermann donates to?  It's not like it's a secret what his politics are.


----------



## Truthmatters

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you prove you are a fucking idiot once again
> the DEMS are the worst offenders in gerrymandering
> in SC alone they had drawn up districts to ensure 6 dems would always be elected
> that will be FIXED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Only in your mind has the FIXING done by dems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, so say delusional YOU
Click to expand...


Newest stories about racial gerrymandering: its illegal and unconstitutional, but thriving!

The SCOTUS didnt agree with your claim asshole.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Only in your mind has the FIXING done by dems
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, so say delusional YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newest stories about racial gerrymandering: its illegal and unconstitutional, but thriving!
> 
> The SCOTUS didnt agree with your claim asshole.
Click to expand...

yeah, because a SCOTUS decision is never wrong 
pathetic dipshit


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
Click to expand...


You should really educate yourself, Swallow...

He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...


----------



## WillowTree

Jeremy said:


> I hear Mythbusters is looking for a replacement for Buster.



didn't obie wan audition for that part?


----------



## Liberty

i laughed.


----------



## Jeremy

WillowTree said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Mythbusters is looking for a replacement for Buster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't obie wan audition for that part?
Click to expand...


He had an interview. They wanted him for an upcoming episode about the supposed myth of "Stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, no, Keith just didnt follow the rules
> 
> he was supposed to ASK PERMISSION first
> 
> btw, a lot of the FNC team donates to dems
Click to expand...


Um..not sure what you were answering.

I think MSNBC is right in having this policy. It maintains integrity.


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
Click to expand...


Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..

But I don't go that way.

Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.

Dickhead.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, no, Keith just didnt follow the rules
> 
> he was supposed to ASK PERMISSION first
> 
> btw, a lot of the FNC team donates to dems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um..not sure what you were answering.
> 
> I think MSNBC is right in having this policy. It maintains integrity.
Click to expand...

LOL it does no such thing
MSNBC is devoid of integrity


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
Click to expand...

you DO understand that "swallow" isnt always a sexual reference, right
some say it in a mannor of "hey Mikey, he'll eat anything"


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you DO understand that "swallow" isnt always a sexual reference, right
> some say it in a mannor of "hey Mikey, he'll eat anything"
Click to expand...



Stay out of it.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> you DO understand that "swallow" isnt always a sexual reference, right
> some say it in a mannor of "hey Mikey, he'll eat anything"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of it.
Click to expand...

no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, no, Keith just didnt follow the rules
> 
> he was supposed to ASK PERMISSION first
> 
> btw, a lot of the FNC team donates to dems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um..not sure what you were answering.
> 
> I think MSNBC is right in having this policy. It maintains integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it does no such thing
> MSNBC is devoid of integrity
Click to expand...


Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.

I will do the same for FOX.

Deal?


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you DO understand that "swallow" isnt always a sexual reference, right
> some say it in a mannor of "hey Mikey, he'll eat anything"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
> it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference
Click to expand...


When did you become the cop?


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
> it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you become the cop?
Click to expand...

LOL
since when did YOU


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um..not sure what you were answering.
> 
> I think MSNBC is right in having this policy. It maintains integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it does no such thing
> MSNBC is devoid of integrity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.
> 
> I will do the same for FOX.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...

no deal
i dont need to waste my time on something that anyone with a functioning brain already knows
they BOTH get things wrong about equally


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
> it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you become the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> since when did YOU
Click to expand...


I told you to stay out of shit that didn't involve you. It's up to you.

Normally I don't insult people first..or do cutesy things with their names.

And I was going to let things slide..but heck..wanna play..then we play.

Simple as that.


----------



## MikeK

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Wow.. what are his five viewers gonna do now?


Some of us, hopefully a lot of us, will protest by threatening to send boycott letters to sponsors.  If enough of us do it Olbermann will be back.


----------



## WillowTree

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it does no such thing
> MSNBC is devoid of integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.
> 
> I will do the same for FOX.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no deal
> i dont need to waste my time on something that anyone with a functioning brain already knows
> they BOTH get things wrong about equally
Click to expand...








I'll help Dive. Remember that summer MSNBC was covering the gatherings and showed that man "just his torso and called him a white tea party extremist with a gun strapped on his back? Turned out they had cropped the picture of a black man with a gun on his back. As far as I know that skank Brewer and MSNBC never apologized for that blatant racist shit.


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it does no such thing
> MSNBC is devoid of integrity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.
> 
> I will do the same for FOX.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no deal
> i dont need to waste my time on something that anyone with a functioning brain already knows
> they BOTH get things wrong about equally
Click to expand...


Wrong.

One of them makes shit up. One of them lies. One of them went to court to protect their right to lie. And one seldom apologizes about their mistakes.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.
> 
> I will do the same for FOX.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> no deal
> i dont need to waste my time on something that anyone with a functioning brain already knows
> they BOTH get things wrong about equally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> One of them makes shit up. One of them lies. One of them went to court to protect their right to lie. And one seldom apologizes about their mistakes.
Click to expand...

wrong again
but you wont ever admit it


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIPWbENVEZY[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

I have not read the previous 9 pages, I read the article so it someone has made this point I apologize now.

first, up is down, down is up shadow is light and light shadow, I am now in the position of having to defend  this 'person',  I don't think this is right. I say 'right', not correct in that he apparently signed a  contract which it appears to require nbc's permission, ala this blurb from the link;



_Politico reported Friday that Olbermann had donated $2,400 each to Reps. Raul Grijalva and Gabrielle Giffords of Arizona, and to Kentucky Senate contender Jack Conway. While NBC News policy does not prohibit employees from donating to political candidates, it requires them to obtain prior approval from NBC News executives before doing so._

I don't think anyone should have their right to contribute to any candidate/arty ect. abridged, requiring some kind of prior approval, unless, this was  it was strictly a hey this is what I am doing, so you know, for disclosure purposes strictly. 

The link appears contradictory,  its says nbc doesn't prohibit it,  but he needs prior approval, wtf does that mean? can he or can't he, according to the contract.........and even then, it that legal?


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIPWbENVEZY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI



Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?


----------



## theHawk

I think its hilarious he would get suspended for campaign contributions, but its A-OK to be a complete partisan hack all day on cable TV completely in the tank for Obama and make up lies about the opposition.


----------



## Sallow

theHawk said:


> I think its hilarious he would get suspended for campaign contributions, but its A-OK to be a complete partisan hack all day on cable TV completely in the tank for Obama and make up lies about the opposition.



What lies?


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> The link appears contradictory,  its says nbc doesn't prohibit it,  but he needs prior approval, wtf does that mean? can he or can't he, according to the contract.........and even then, it that legal?



Where I work..I need approval before I make any investments. 

That makes perfect sense.

As does MSNBC asking for approval before their employees donate to candidates.

The work place isn't a "free country". If a conflict of interest arises, they want to vet it.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link appears contradictory,  its says nbc doesn't prohibit it,  but he needs prior approval, wtf does that mean? can he or can't he, according to the contract.........and even then, it that legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I work..I need approval before I make any investments. That makes perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does MSNBC asking for approval before their employees donate to candidates.
> 
> The work place isn't a "free country". If a conflict of interest arises, they want to vet it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.





> It's ironic that Olbermann gave to political candidates after criticizing Fox News because its owner, Rupert Murdoch, gave $1 million donation to the Republican Governors Association. "Fox News has put its money where its mouth is," Olbermann said in an August segment that questioned the network's impartiality.
> 
> In October, Olbermann again raised the issue of Murdoch's donations, during an interview with Democratic Rep. James Clyburn. Olbermann asked whether there was "a legislative response to the idea that there is a national cable news outlet that goes beyond having a point of view and actually starts to shill for partisan causes and actually starts to donate to partisan groups of one party."



MSNBC suspends Olbermann over political contributions | The Upshot Yahoo! News

So what's good for the goose, apparently isn't good for the gander.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


That buffoon is a ratings loser and NBC is just looking for an excuse to get rid of him.


----------



## MaggieMae

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


That's actually good news. I'd love to see Lawrence O'Donnell's 10PM show moved to that time slot.


----------



## jillian

I guess only rupert murdoch who actually owns fauxnews is allowed to donate to political campaigns.

too funny.


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?



I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.





			
				Trajan said:
			
		

> how so? and please, read my post ...again.



What did I get wrong?


----------



## MaggieMae

Ragnar said:


> I heard about a few skirmishes with the boss but that seems pretty harsh.



He's had skirmishes with some of the other pundits, too. You don't ever see him on Morning Joe do you? Or Hardball?


----------



## elvis

MaggieMae said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about a few skirmishes with the boss but that seems pretty harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's had skirmishes with some of the other pundits, too. You don't ever see him on Morning Joe do you? Or Hardball?
Click to expand...


I remember him getting into it with Matthews when they were covering the 2008 election.


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> I guess only rupert murdoch who actually owns fauxnews is allowed to donate to political campaigns.
> 
> too funny.



you think it's the real reason he was fired?


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIPWbENVEZY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?
Click to expand...


second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.


----------



## jillian

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
Click to expand...


he was saying that he assumed you worked in a business that provides you with information

but if you sign a contract that says you need permission to make investments and your business is one in which there are potential conflicts of interest that can impact on your employer, you DO have to give those types of notifications. In my job, I have to do financial disclosures every year although not advance disclosures, but i do have to get pre-approval of any outside work i might intend to take in. 

And yes, I take adhering to those rules very seriously.


----------



## Intense

Sherry said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic that Olbermann gave to political candidates after criticizing Fox News because its owner, Rupert Murdoch, gave $1 million donation to the Republican Governors Association. "Fox News has put its money where its mouth is," Olbermann said in an August segment that questioned the network's impartiality.
> 
> In October, Olbermann again raised the issue of Murdoch's donations, during an interview with Democratic Rep. James Clyburn. Olbermann asked whether there was "a legislative response to the idea that there is a national cable news outlet that goes beyond having a point of view and actually starts to shill for partisan causes and actually starts to donate to partisan groups of one party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC suspends Olbermann over political contributions | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> So what's good for the goose, apparently isn't good for the gander.
Click to expand...


It's Contract Law and Employer Policy. That's just the structure. What goes on at MSNBC has nothing to do with what goes on with FOX, What goes on at MSNBC has to do with MSNBC, it's their policy Olberman violated. He donated without approval, and there was no disclosure, he should have stated on the show that he donated, which is more important. Should you ever get caught watching FOX, you will witness disclosure statements regularly.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the credibility of the Washington Post has been trashed. Since they refused to take any action against one of their 'journalists' who lied. Anyone who uses that source for anything is an idiot.
Click to expand...


Who was that? And also, if a lying pundit is a means test for not trusting a news outlet as a source, then Fox should have been out of business years ago.


----------



## Intense

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was saying that he assumed you worked in a business that provides you with information
> 
> but if you sign a contract that says you need permission to make investments and your business is one in which there are potential conflicts of interest that can impact on your employer, you DO have to give those types of notifications. In my job, I have to do financial disclosures every year although not advance disclosures, but i do have to get pre-approval of any outside work i might intend to take in.
> 
> And yes, I take adhering to those rules very seriously.
Click to expand...


That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.


----------



## Zander

It's a publicity stunt, nothing more....he'll be back, smug as ever next week.


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the credibility of the Washington Post has been trashed. Since they refused to take any action against one of their 'journalists' who lied. Anyone who uses that source for anything is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was that? And also, if a lying pundit is a means test for not trusting a news outlet as a source, then Fox should have been out of business years ago.
Click to expand...


I don't deny an editorial bias among the Fox commentators.  But I can honestly say that I have NEVER heard a Fox reporter or commentator utter an untruth that was not corrected immediately once the error was discovered.   You can disagree with their opinions.  You can disagree with their slant on things.  But I defy you to find a single instance where a misstatement of fact was made that they did not correct.  It is because they do demonstrate careful integrity in what they report that they have attracted the enormous audience they have.


----------



## jillian

Intense said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was saying that he assumed you worked in a business that provides you with information
> 
> but if you sign a contract that says you need permission to make investments and your business is one in which there are potential conflicts of interest that can impact on your employer, you DO have to give those types of notifications. In my job, I have to do financial disclosures every year although not advance disclosures, but i do have to get pre-approval of any outside work i might intend to take in.
> 
> And yes, I take adhering to those rules very seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
Click to expand...


depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true. and i agree it makes sense to be on the same page. 

but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.


----------



## MaggieMae

KMAN said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might do you more good to cry to NBC instead of crying on this board.
> 
> _*NBC has a rule against employees contributing to political campaigns, and a wide range of news organizations prohibit political contributions  considering it a breach of journalistic independence to contribute to the candidates they cover.*_
> 
> 
> Like it or not FOX kills MSNBC in the ratings so it looks like you are opinion is in the minority...  Sorry to break the news to you...
Click to expand...


And I hate to burst your balloon, but the "ratings" gloat about Fox is, well, overrated. If you just rate the two networks against each other, yes, Fox scores higher. But does that mean that those are percentages representing ALL viewers? Hell no. If you take all the viewers who watch all the other news channels, the percentage against Fox is much higher. *In other words, more people are NOT watching FoxNews than are.* They're going elsewhere, MSNBC being just one.


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was saying that he assumed you worked in a business that provides you with information
> 
> but if you sign a contract that says you need permission to make investments and your business is one in which there are potential conflicts of interest that can impact on your employer, you DO have to give those types of notifications. In my job, I have to do financial disclosures every year although not advance disclosures, but i do have to get pre-approval of any outside work i might intend to take in.
> 
> And yes, I take adhering to those rules very seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
Click to expand...


i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a *bus.* that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a *"bus"*, it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
Click to expand...

i'm pretty sure he didnt mean that as in a bus driving people around, but as a business you work for


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIPWbENVEZY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.
Click to expand...


Where is his picture?

Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".


----------



## Intense

Zander said:


> It's a publicity stunt, nothing more....he'll be back, smug as ever next week.



it's very possible. FOX milked that cow pretty dry though. Sometimes GE does things backwards and inside out though. It's like nobody's allowed to state the obvious there sometimes. GE should really go back in time to 1982. Life was kinder to them then.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.
Click to expand...

he did


----------



## jillian

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.
Click to expand...


i know he met with hillary and liked her. corporations always give to BOTH parties' candidates. i think no one really paid attention until it go so insane in terms of the amount and the lopsidedness. it might be that we should have noticed sooner.


----------



## Sallow

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was saying that he assumed you worked in a business that provides you with information
> 
> but if you sign a contract that says you need permission to make investments and your business is one in which there are potential conflicts of interest that can impact on your employer, you DO have to give those types of notifications. In my job, I have to do financial disclosures every year although not advance disclosures, but i do have to get pre-approval of any outside work i might intend to take in.
> 
> And yes, I take adhering to those rules very seriously.
Click to expand...


Which is exactly my point.


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

Soggy in NOLA said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it appears that MSNBC thinks it's OK to be strickly a liberal propaganda machine but it's not OK to donate to active political campaigns.  Would that be hypocrisy?
> Where as Fox (News Corp) donates one million dollars to the GOP and is a conservative propaganda machine. Now if Fox News would just stop with their "fair & balanced" claim, they would show consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it to you... but when MSNBC basically runs a 24/7 propaganda machine... for free... that is donating.
Click to expand...


Fox not only runs a 24/7 propaganda machine for the far right, but it ALSO openly donates *money* to Republicans. Um, get it? Or is stuff like this too tough...


----------



## Foxfyre

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.
Click to expand...


He did.  And he has given money to other Democratic organizations and candidates.  Murdock has built a powerful successful media empire but he himself is no ideologue.  And Newscorp is certainly not the only parent corporation owning media outlets that has ever backed a political party or candidate.   NBC and its affiliates, ABC, CBS, CNN and other parent corporations all do.  There is a world of difference between the corporate level and the news room.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related[/ame]
Click to expand...


Okay..that's a good find.

More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7syx26QtQIM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
Click to expand...

there are "tons" of videos on this event


btw, it was a STAGED event by a small minority of people that wanted to get publicity for a local talk show host
if i remember the aftermath of this correctly


----------



## Intense

elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense. You never know when a conflict of interest will pop up. Better to all be on the same page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.
Click to expand...


Disclosure. No problem. Murdock is not an employee, he is an employer.


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While NBC News policy does not prohibit employees from donating to political candidates, it requires them to obtain prior approval from NBC News executives before doing so. Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


So, was he too stupid to read the pamphlet HR gave him when he signed on, or did he just think the rules don't apply to him?

Or both?


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
Click to expand...


It was no freaking mistake. Brewer clearly said it was a racist white extremist who was pissed cause a black man was in the wh. Jeez. Stick you head back where the moon don't shine.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jwg-f3dqN4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on.... he's a hysterical loon.  Hey, I don;t mind differing points of view, I've actually grown to like Beckel and I have great respect for Williams.  But Olberman is an unhinged loon with very little capacity for rational thought.
Click to expand...


Ironically, his various comments almost always follow showing actual video or other proof of what he's talking about. How that's irrational is beyond me. But the fact that Olberman is _always_ in attack mode is the reason I won't watch him anymore. That said, his attacks are based on what he sees, so he isn't just barking at the moon.


----------



## MaggieMae

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. what are his five viewers gonna do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be along shorty to post a message about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!  Oops.. here they are.
Click to expand...


Well I can always leave you to play with yourself if that's what you enjoy more.


----------



## daveman

DiveCon said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity and Olbermann
> 
> 
> dang has a ring to it and the fireworks would be spectacular
Click to expand...

Hannity would need a spittle shield.


----------



## jillian

Intense said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the job you do and who you work for, i'd think that's true.
> 
> but rupert murdoch shouldn't be giving millions to the r's when he runs a purported news agency either... olbermann is small potatoes compared to rupert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he gave money to Hillary's campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disclosure. No problem. Murdock is not an employee, he is an employer.
Click to expand...


but because murdoch controls the message that fauxnews sends out, the conflict of interest is apparent. thus, disclosure in that instance was insufficient.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox wouldn't wipe their ass on KO.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hannity and Olbermann
> 
> 
> dang has a ring to it and the fireworks would be spectacular
Click to expand...


holy fuck.  the ratings would skyrocket.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.



He wasn't prohibited from donating.  He just had to clear it with management.  I seriously doubt they would have told him no.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was no freaking mistake. Brewer clearly said it was a racist white extremist who was pissed cause a black man was in the wh. Jeez. Stick you head back where the moon don't shine.
Click to expand...


Sorry..got a girlfriend..but thanks for the offer.


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was no freaking mistake. Brewer clearly said it was a racist white extremist who was pissed cause a black man was in the wh. Jeez. Stick you head back where the moon don't shine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry..got a girlfriend..but thanks for the offer.
Click to expand...


You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.


----------



## Foxfyre

The most pertinent thing to me in that interview was the CNN anchor accusing his interviewees of 'disingenuineness' because the interviewer knew Chris the rifleman and planned the interview in advance.   I myself have dealt with CNN reporters who sifted through a group of people to find one who would answer a question a certain way, then waived the cameraman over, and reasked the question.  Is that disingenuous?  Or just the way it is done.

And does CNN (or anybody) really expect us to believe that the 'average citizen' they put on the evening news hasn't been screened and/or coached to say something the way CNN wants it said?  That they don't recruit people they KNOW and who they KNOW will have a particular perspective on something before they put them on a talking head panel or whatever?

I've watched too many newscasts and print reports of events I attended or watched and then see the highly selective few plucked out of the whole to feature as representative of the event.  And such representatives are inevitably pro or con according to the way the media wants their viewers/readers to perceive the event.

Honor and integrity are difficult to come by in the media these days.  And spontaneity is nigh onto non existant.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding? Keith guesting regularly on the Factor, and on Hannity? Maybe even on Beck? It would be ratings gold. He's needed for MOAR balance!
> 
> Ol' Keith was always pretty well received in sports viewer circles, he'd also be a good addition to their sports team. FBC should pick up this waiver, he'll be a instant money maker for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity and Olbermann
> 
> 
> dang has a ring to it and the fireworks would be spectacular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy fuck.  the ratings would skyrocket.
Click to expand...

no shit
i'd actually start watching again


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to read the thread to guess that few of the Juan Williams' 'free speech' defenders are here defending Olbermann's 'free speech'?
> 
> lol
> 
> If he broke the terms of his contract he's an idiot and should be dealt with appropriately.
> 
> On the other hand, that he would be prohibited from donating is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> i think MSNBC was wrong for doing this
> but you go ahead and rant on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
Click to expand...

The only integrity at MSDNC is a copy of the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Integrity-Stephen-L-Carter/dp/0060928077"]book[/ame], and it's holding up the saggy corner of the couch in the staff lounge.


----------



## mudwhistle

WillowTree said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did happen to Juan Williams.
Click to expand...


Olberman's greatest crime was bad ratings. 

Katie Couric doesn't have to worry about her bad ratings because she's a regular lib institution.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was no freaking mistake. Brewer clearly said it was a racist white extremist who was pissed cause a black man was in the wh. Jeez. Stick you head back where the moon don't shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..got a girlfriend..but thanks for the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.
Click to expand...



No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.

Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.


----------



## WillowTree

mudwhistle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did happen to Juan Williams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olberman's greatest crime was bad ratings.
> 
> Katie Couric doesn't have to worry about her bad ratings because she's a regular lib institution.
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..got a girlfriend..but thanks for the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.
> 
> Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.
Click to expand...


fuck off pissant. you bore me.


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your name is swallow because you swallow anything the left serves you...  Anything...
> 
> Here, we can call you on it...  You cried to the mods elsewhere about it...
> 
> How telling that you went "gay" though....
> 
> Creepy, but hey - Have you met Dante?  He might be into ya...
Click to expand...


Actually my name is different from my handle. Both are different. And neither is "swallow".

You brought up "swallow" and since you seem to be a cum swallower I naturally assumed that maybe you were making an offer.

But no..that's not my thing.

But keep it up..you might get what you want from someone else. Never know. And there is nothing wrong with being gay Dr. House. Come out of the closet.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.
> 
> Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off pissant. you bore me.
Click to expand...


Well at least one of us cares.


----------



## Intense

Hey One way to get me to stop watching FOX is to get FOX to hire Olberman.


----------



## jillian

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity and Olbermann
> 
> 
> dang has a ring to it and the fireworks would be spectacular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck.  the ratings would skyrocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit
> i'd actually start watching again
Click to expand...


Hannity would never appear with anyone who wasn't contractually obligated not to confront him.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will ASSUME you work in a bus. that provides you with information that may lead to inside trading strictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a financial firm. Even if I worked in a "bus", it doesn't matter. If that's the contract and I signed it..I have to adhere to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so? and please, read my post ...again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I get wrong?
Click to expand...


you appear to read and retain what you want and discard snippets of my posts.....


I said, in my first post that is may be _correct_ but I dont see it as _'right_' in that how can they legally tell him not to donate , period? If it s a disclosure issue, fine, which would mean he can, but has to tell them first.........I said that the link appears or that is the information appears contradictory in that there is a  paucity of factual contract information that may clear this up, to wit; they say they don't prohibit it, yet say he needs to tell them first, what would be the point if except for the disclosure issue, where in my opinion on this being right,  surfaces. What possible issue could there be if he donates then tells them, period? 

They cannot by law tell him not to. But yes,  yes if he signed a contract saying so I am wondering why he would do that, I wouldnt, UNLESS they said they just want to keep track so they can say yes he does the news and the network (nbc) discloses he is a democratic sppter. to defray any unknown conflict of interest. 




> Griffin's statement underscores that it was Olbermann's failure to obtain approval, and not the actual political donations, that prompted the suspension.




Its sounds stupid, so he did it, told them afterward and now they suspend him ( if he never told them well, that different,  but he did) ...I think there is more to it than that.


----------



## Intense

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck.  the ratings would skyrocket.
> 
> 
> 
> no shit
> i'd actually start watching again
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity would never appear with anyone who wasn't contractually obligated not to confront him.
Click to expand...


I could not handle the both of them in the same room together. In an elevator, I'm afraid of what I would do. Bad combination.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is his picture?
> 
> Or for that matter anything? I can't tell his race. And the only web sites complaining about this is NB..who are dedicated to "Finding Liberal lies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
Click to expand...

A mistake?

No.

_MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._

It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.

It was a lie.


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck.  the ratings would skyrocket.
> 
> 
> 
> no shit
> i'd actually start watching again
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hannity would never appear with anyone who wasn't contractually obligated not to confront him.
Click to expand...


You don't watch Hannity much do you.  I don't think I have EVER watched a program of his in which somebody with an opposing point of view and willing to debate it was not an invited guest.


----------



## WillowTree

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shit
> i'd actually start watching again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity would never appear with anyone who wasn't contractually obligated not to confront him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch Hannity much do you.  I don't think I have EVER watched a program of his in which somebody with an opposing point of view and willing to debate it was not an invited guest.
Click to expand...


don't mind Jillian, facts don't bother her,


----------



## Sallow

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
Click to expand...


Not entirely convinced either way..I conceded it was a good find..but will research it further. It may not even be the same guy..and there were multiple people carrying guns at that rally. She wasn't saying, THAT GUY..LOOK RIGHT THERE..WITH THE WHITE SHIRT..

But..heck..if your outrage moves ya..write em.


----------



## WillowTree

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfN7woo2xRY&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
Click to expand...


Now now Daveman that's really hard news for Swallow to swallow.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry..got a girlfriend..but thanks for the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.
> 
> Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, you're avoiding acknowledging that MSDNC deliberately lied to their viewers.  

Ignoring it doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## elvis

Intense said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shit
> i'd actually start watching again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity would never appear with anyone who wasn't contractually obligated not to confront him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could not handle the both of them in the same room together. In an elevator, I'm afraid of what I would do. Bad combination.
Click to expand...


They're both scumbags.  I actually think Hannity is worse.


----------



## Ravi

These many threads about Olbermann have been a flop since it appears all the non-rightwingloons agree that he must take personal responsibility for his actions.

Funny, that.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> 
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely convinced either way..I conceded it was a good find..but will research it further. It may not even be the same guy..and there were multiple people carrying guns at that rally. She wasn't saying, THAT GUY..LOOK RIGHT THERE..WITH THE WHITE SHIRT..
> 
> But..heck..if your outrage moves ya..write em.
Click to expand...








"Must...defend...liberals...at all...costs!!"


----------



## Sallow

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dishonest fuck. Typical of ALL demonRats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.
> 
> Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you're avoiding acknowledging that MSDNC deliberately lied to their viewers.
> 
> Ignoring it doesn't mean it's not there.
Click to expand...


No..I actually bothered to read the transcripts. She doesn't make any specific reference to anyone in the crowd..and postulates that because we have a black president people have started carrying guns. That's her opinion..and that's fine. And MSNBC isn't a hard news show. It's a pundit and advocate channel. The underlying stories are essentially true. And generally when they get it wrong..they say so.

This is my first time hearing this..and I will probably need to do a bit of research to make any definitive judgement. Which..in any case..should really not matter much to you.


----------



## daveman

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..that's a good find.
> 
> More of a mistake..but they should have made it clear.
> 
> 
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now now Daveman that's really hard news for Swallow to swallow.
Click to expand...

Liberals Can Do No Wrong.


----------



## WillowTree

daveman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Daveman that's really hard news for Swallow to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals Can Do No Wrong.
Click to expand...







He asked a question.


*Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.

I will do the same for FOX.

Deal? *


----------



## WillowTree

daveman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mistake?
> 
> No.
> 
> _MSDNC deliberately cropped the video to hide the fact the armed man was black._
> 
> It was no mistake.  It was deliberate, and intended to support their "crazy white racists" meme.
> 
> It was a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Daveman that's really hard news for Swallow to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals Can Do No Wrong.
Click to expand...







He asked a question.


*Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.

I will do the same for FOX.

Deal? *




He got an answer. Threw a tantrum, went into the sex talk immediately after getting his ass handed to him. Typical dishonest fuck. End of story.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No time for that either..but again..sometimes a dishonest fuck is better then none.
> 
> Bet it's been a while since you seem to be trolling the boards for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you're avoiding acknowledging that MSDNC deliberately lied to their viewers.
> 
> Ignoring it doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..I actually bothered to read the transcripts. She doesn't make any specific reference to anyone in the crowd..and postulates that because we have a black president people have started carrying guns. That's her opinion..and that's fine. And MSNBC isn't a hard news show. It's a pundit and advocate channel. The underlying stories are essentially true. And generally when they get it wrong..they say so.
> 
> This is my first time hearing this..and I will probably need to do a bit of research to make any definitive judgement. Which..in any case..should really not matter much to you.
Click to expand...

Spinning is aerobic.


----------



## daveman

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now Daveman that's really hard news for Swallow to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals Can Do No Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He asked a question.
> 
> 
> *Tell you what..troll the interwebs and find a story that MSNBC got wrong and didn't later correct.
> 
> I will do the same for FOX.
> 
> Deal? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got an answer. Threw a tantrum, went into the sex talk immediately after getting his ass handed to him. Typical dishonest fuck. End of story.
Click to expand...

Indeed.  If leftists were honest, they couldn't be leftists.  They have to lie to themselves to believe the shit they do.


----------



## Dr.House

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is swallow because you swallow anything the left serves you...  Anything...
> 
> Here, we can call you on it...  You cried to the mods elsewhere about it...
> 
> How telling that you went "gay" though....
> 
> Creepy, but hey - Have you met Dante?  He might be into ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my name is different from my handle. Both are different. And neither is "swallow".
Click to expand...

Nah, you're "Swallow" for the reasons I stated...



> You brought up "swallow" and since you seem to be a cum swallower I naturally assumed that maybe you were making an offer.
> 
> But no..that's not my thing.
> 
> But keep it up..you might get what you want from someone else. Never know. And there is nothing wrong with being gay Dr. House. Come out of the closet.



How does one typing in Algore's interwebs on a message board give some dude impressions of cum swallowing?  Your gay projection is creepy, but having dealt with your type before I'm not surprised...  Your next scripted move will likely be to go e-thug on me and threaten me with violence... 

Fucking loser...


----------



## Sallow

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you're avoiding acknowledging that MSDNC deliberately lied to their viewers.
> 
> Ignoring it doesn't mean it's not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..I actually bothered to read the transcripts. She doesn't make any specific reference to anyone in the crowd..and postulates that because we have a black president people have started carrying guns. That's her opinion..and that's fine. And MSNBC isn't a hard news show. It's a pundit and advocate channel. The underlying stories are essentially true. And generally when they get it wrong..they say so.
> 
> This is my first time hearing this..and I will probably need to do a bit of research to make any definitive judgement. Which..in any case..should really not matter much to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spinning is aerobic.
Click to expand...


No spinning..critical thinking.

Here's the transcript from the site:



> On Tuesday, MSNBCs Contessa Brewer fretted over health care reform protesters legally carrying guns: "A man at a pro-health care reform rally...wore a semiautomatic assault rifle on his shoulder and a pistol on his hip....there are questions about whether this has racial overtones....white people showing up with guns." Brewer failed to mention the man she described was black.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: MSNBC: ObamaCare Protesters ?Racist,? Including Black Gun-Owner | NewsBusters.org



The video show several people there with guns..one who was black..and others who were white.

Overall it's not incorrect..and it doesn't even specify which person she's referring too. And..basically *it's her opinion.*
Lets compare that to this:


Hannity: "$200 million a day, 3,000 people, he needs the whole Taj Mahal hotel, why?"  | Media Matters for America

Hannity repeated an internet fabrication as fact and named names.

Even the most reasonable..of reasonable people would think that this should be fact checked.

And that's the difference. The first has nothing specific..the second does.


----------



## WillowTree

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..I actually bothered to read the transcripts. She doesn't make any specific reference to anyone in the crowd..and postulates that because we have a black president people have started carrying guns. That's her opinion..and that's fine. And MSNBC isn't a hard news show. It's a pundit and advocate channel. The underlying stories are essentially true. And generally when they get it wrong..they say so.
> 
> This is my first time hearing this..and I will probably need to do a bit of research to make any definitive judgement. Which..in any case..should really not matter much to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning is aerobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No spinning..critical thinking.
> 
> Here's the transcript from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, MSNBCs Contessa Brewer fretted over health care reform protesters legally carrying guns: "A man at a pro-health care reform rally...wore a semiautomatic assault rifle on his shoulder and a pistol on his hip....there are questions about whether this has racial overtones....white people showing up with guns." Brewer failed to mention the man she described was black.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: MSNBC: ObamaCare Protesters ?Racist,? Including Black Gun-Owner | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video show several people there with guns..one who was black..and others who were white.
> 
> Overall it's not incorrect..and it doesn't even specify which person she's referring too. And..basically *it's her opinion.*
> Lets compare that to this:
> 
> 
> Hannity: "$200 million a day, 3,000 people, he needs the whole Taj Mahal hotel, why?"* | Media Matters for America
> 
> Hannity repeated an internet fabrication as fact and named names.
> 
> Even the most reasonable..of reasonable people would think that this should be fact checked.
> 
> And that's the difference. The first has nothing specific..the second does.
Click to expand...


Give it up Swallow. Nobody is buying!


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your name is swallow because you swallow anything the left serves you...  Anything...
> 
> Here, we can call you on it...  You cried to the mods elsewhere about it...
> 
> How telling that you went "gay" though....
> 
> Creepy, but hey - Have you met Dante?  He might be into ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my name is different from my handle. Both are different. And neither is "swallow".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you're "Swallow" for the reasons I stated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up "swallow" and since you seem to be a cum swallower I naturally assumed that maybe you were making an offer.
> 
> But no..that's not my thing.
> 
> But keep it up..you might get what you want from someone else. Never know. And there is nothing wrong with being gay Dr. House. Come out of the closet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one typing in Algore's interwebs on a message board give some dude impressions of cum swallowing?  Your gay projection is creepy, but having dealt with your type before I'm not surprised...  Your next scripted move will likely be to go e-thug on me and threaten me with violence...
> 
> Fucking loser...
Click to expand...


Naw..you're a homo..

Because you are.

No reason to threaten violence.

Everyone here can color in the lines..and not get nasty emails from mods.

Well so far.


----------



## Sallow

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning is aerobic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No spinning..critical thinking.
> 
> Here's the transcript from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, MSNBCs Contessa Brewer fretted over health care reform protesters legally carrying guns: "A man at a pro-health care reform rally...wore a semiautomatic assault rifle on his shoulder and a pistol on his hip....there are questions about whether this has racial overtones....white people showing up with guns." Brewer failed to mention the man she described was black.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: MSNBC: ObamaCare Protesters ?Racist,? Including Black Gun-Owner | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video show several people there with guns..one who was black..and others who were white.
> 
> Overall it's not incorrect..and it doesn't even specify which person she's referring too. And..basically *it's her opinion.*
> Lets compare that to this:
> 
> 
> Hannity: "$200 million a day, 3,000 people, he needs the whole Taj Mahal hotel, why?"* | Media Matters for America
> 
> Hannity repeated an internet fabrication as fact and named names.
> 
> Even the most reasonable..of reasonable people would think that this should be fact checked.
> 
> And that's the difference. The first has nothing specific..the second does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up Swallow. Nobody is buying!
Click to expand...


Again..my little bush.

If you are bored with me..

Quit yer bitchen.


----------



## American Horse

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.



It was MSNBC's decision; supposedly it's against their policy, and it's their option to (or not to) enforce same. His ratings are so low they probably decided he needed to go; he's become a liability


----------



## MarcATL

Here's the deal folks:

01. Comcast just bought NBC
02. NBC owns MSNBC
03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense

So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!


----------



## saveliberty

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!



The policy is, get approval prior to making the donation.  Go ahead and prove anyone else broke their company policy MarcATL.  You can't.  Comcast is a publicly traded corporation on NASDAQ.  Even your sorry ass could own it.


----------



## Sallow

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!



Right..I remember that.

Sort of slipped my mind here.


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my name is different from my handle. Both are different. And neither is "swallow".
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you're "Swallow" for the reasons I stated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brought up "swallow" and since you seem to be a cum swallower I naturally assumed that maybe you were making an offer.
> 
> But no..that's not my thing.
> 
> But keep it up..you might get what you want from someone else. Never know. And there is nothing wrong with being gay Dr. House. Come out of the closet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one typing in Algore's interwebs on a message board give some dude impressions of cum swallowing?  Your gay projection is creepy, but having dealt with your type before I'm not surprised...  Your next scripted move will likely be to go e-thug on me and threaten me with violence...
> 
> Fucking loser...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw..you're a homo..
> 
> Because you are.
> 
> No reason to threaten violence.
> 
> Everyone here can color in the lines..and not get nasty emails from mods.
> 
> Well so far.
Click to expand...


Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...

Might want to discuss that at your next group session...


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!


and where is Kevin Bacon


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.



I am sure you think this proves something.

Wait, it does, just not what you think it does. MSNBC has a policy where their reporters cannot donate to any political campaign without prior approval. Fox, on the other hand, only prohibits their reporters from donating, and then plugging the person the donated to. Since Olbermann actually violated even the lesser level that Fox enforces, he left MSNBC no choice but to take action. Unless you want to try posting a link to where, after donating to Grijalva, had him on his show and explained that he could not show any favoritism because he had donated to his campaign.

It isn't the Republicans who have trouble understanding things here.


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!



excellent news.  Maybe this means msnbc won't consistently suck on Obama throughout the next two years.


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...
> 
> Might want to discuss that at your next group session...



I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".

Ugh.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...
> 
> Might want to discuss that at your next group session...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".
> 
> Ugh.
Click to expand...

thats weak
LOL
but do keep flailing around


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...
> 
> Might want to discuss that at your next group session...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".
> 
> Ugh.
Click to expand...


Dude...

Still creepy...  Seek help, or Barney Frank's pimp...


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...
> 
> Might want to discuss that at your next group session...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats weak
> LOL
> but do keep flailing around
Click to expand...


you don't really expect much from swallow, do you?


----------



## Dr Grump

Why is this even news...


----------



## MarcATL

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!
> 
> 
> 
> and where is Kevin Bacon
Click to expand...


What, what...!? In your butt.


----------



## elvis

Dr Grump said:


> Why is this even news...



They don't have media personalities down under?


----------



## MarcATL

It doesn't take rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.

Hit Keith, throw him off the top as both a sign to the others and a sign of the end. Just like a bully in school or jail, you hit the top dog and hit 'em hard and public, puts everyone in their place and places you on top. I believe the ratings will suffer for this, as they should.

Keith should walk and end up on CNN and raise their ratings, with the rest of the gang trickling after...hopefully/maybe.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!
> 
> 
> 
> and where is Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, what...!? In your butt.
Click to expand...

that had to be one of the most pathetic attempts at the Kevin Bacon line of connection game i have ever seen


----------



## Capitalist

What a rotten week for democrats. Bwahahahaha..........
If they left his slot empty, they'd only lose 17 viewers.......


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> It doesn't take rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> Hit Keith, throw him off the top as both a sign to the others and a sign of the end. Just like a bully in school or jail, you hit the top dog and hit 'em hard and public, puts everyone in their place and places you on top. I believe the ratings will suffer for this, as they should.
> 
> Keith should walk and end up on CNN and raise their ratings, with the rest of the gang trickling after...hopefully/maybe.


LOL that would be if Keith actually had decent ratings in the first place


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I told you why you're "swallow"...   but your projection is still creepy...
> 
> Might want to discuss that at your next group session...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...
> 
> Still creepy...  Seek help, or Barney Frank's pimp...
Click to expand...


Someone you know personally? Dr. Kneepads?


----------



## Sallow

MarcATL said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!
> 
> 
> 
> and where is Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, what...!? In your butt.
Click to expand...


It's Dr. Kneepads!


----------



## Jeremy

MarcATL said:


> Keith should walk and end up on CNN and *raise their ratings*, with the rest of the gang trickling after...hopefully/maybe.








I can't believe I'm saying this but, CNN wouldn't touch those idiots with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Dr Grump

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this even news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have media personalities down under?
Click to expand...


Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...


----------



## Capitalist

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> Hit Keith, throw him off the top as both a sign to the others and a sign of the end. Just like a bully in school or jail, you hit the top dog and hit 'em hard and public, puts everyone in their place and places you on top. I believe the ratings will suffer for this, as they should.
> 
> Keith should walk and end up on CNN and raise their ratings, with the rest of the gang trickling after...hopefully/maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that would be if Keith actually had decent ratings in the first place
Click to expand...


Keith who?


----------



## elvis

Dr Grump said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this even news...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have media personalities down under?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
Click to expand...


question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.


----------



## Capitalist

I understand Dan Blather is available.


----------



## elvis

Capitalist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take rocket science to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> Hit Keith, throw him off the top as both a sign to the others and a sign of the end. Just like a bully in school or jail, you hit the top dog and hit 'em hard and public, puts everyone in their place and places you on top. I believe the ratings will suffer for this, as they should.
> 
> Keith should walk and end up on CNN and raise their ratings, with the rest of the gang trickling after...hopefully/maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that would be if Keith actually had decent ratings in the first place
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keith who?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have media personalities down under?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
Click to expand...


Well something strange did happen the other night. He "voluntarily" suspended the segment, "Worst Persons in the World".


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Capitalist

Sallow said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well something strange did happen the other night. He "voluntarily" suspended the segment, "Worst Persons in the World".
Click to expand...


Well, he was next on his own list.
Olberdouche should be O's new press secretary.


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hate to be at your next "group" session. They call you "Buttboy" there? Or "Mr. Kneepads"..hence you asking to "swallow".
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...
> 
> Still creepy...  Seek help, or Barney Frank's pimp...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone you know personally? Dr. Kneepads?
Click to expand...


You be creepy, swallow...


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...
> 
> Still creepy...  Seek help, or Barney Frank's pimp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone you know personally? Dr. Kneepads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You be creepy, swallow...
Click to expand...


And you be gay..Dr. Kneepads.


----------



## Dr Grump

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have media personalities down under?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
Click to expand...


1) So what if they do?
2) They are private citizens too and have the rights of those citizens (well, they do down here)
3) Do the people who own these stations somehow think that if it gets out that the likes of Olbermann or Hannity or whoever support the party or policies they are always spruiking on the giggle box that it will somehow affect our perception of them? Like Olbermann is a Dem? Holy shit? Really??

IOW, it's pathetic....they are treating people like they are stupid


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone you know personally? Dr. Kneepads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You be creepy, swallow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you be gay..Dr. Kneepads.
Click to expand...


Seek help for your projection, swallow...


----------



## elvis

Dr Grump said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) So what if they do?
> 2) They are private citizens too and have the rights of those citizens (well, they do down here)
> 3) Do the people who own these stations somehow think that if it gets out that the likes of Olbermann or Hannity or whoever support the party or policies they are always spruiking on the giggle box that it will somehow affect our perception of them? Like Olbermann is a Dem? Holy shit? Really??
> 
> IOW, it's pathetic....they are treating people like they are stupid
Click to expand...


I don't see why they aren't allowed to. But it may have been in his contract.  Again, I am not convinced the official reason for suspension is the actual one.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## DiveCon

Dr Grump said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) So what if they do?
> 2) They are private citizens too and have the rights of those citizens (well, they do down here)
> 3) Do the people who own these stations somehow think that if it gets out that the likes of Olbermann or Hannity or whoever support the party or policies they are always spruiking on the giggle box that it will somehow affect our perception of them? Like Olbermann is a Dem? Holy shit? Really??
> 
> IOW, it's pathetic....they are treating people like they are stupid
Click to expand...

something i agree with you on, it is stupid, pathetically stupid in fact

like anyone would believe he didnt support those people in the first place
but he seems to have broken internal rules by NOT asking for permission to do so first
a stupid rule, but he agreed to them when he signed his contract


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You be creepy, swallow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you be gay..Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seek help for your projection, swallow...
Click to expand...


My "projection" is something you will never get..Dr. Kneepads.

I have a girlfriend for that.


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you be gay..Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek help for your projection, swallow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "projection" is something you will never get..Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> I have a girlfriend for that.
Click to expand...


As I said, your name suites you for the reasons I stated, swallow...

YOU'RE the one who "went gay"...

Anyway, Olberdouche is a tool....


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seek help for your projection, swallow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "projection" is something you will never get..Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> I have a girlfriend for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, your name suites you for the reasons I stated, swallow...
> 
> YOU'RE the one who "went gay"...
> 
> Anyway, Olberdouche is a tool....
Click to expand...


Says the guy following me around..begging for a "swallow"..


Gosh..cum guzzler..please...for your own sake. Find another obsession.

Hey...maybe Olbermann..he's got nothing going on..and you like his tool.

Dr. Kneepads.

Suuuueeeeeiiii..pig pig pig.


----------



## WillowTree

Fucking losers. MSNBC suspended KO. and rachel the madcow rants for 5 minutes against fox news. one would think Fox News had fired KO. You fucking losers are just freakin insane. And Swallow is still in the wallow.


----------



## Dr.House

Swallow said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "projection" is something you will never get..Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> I have a girlfriend for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, your name suites you for the reasons I stated, swallow...
> 
> YOU'RE the one who "went gay"...
> 
> Anyway, Olberdouche is a tool....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy following me around..begging for a "swallow"..
> 
> 
> Gosh..cum guzzler..please...for your own sake. Find another obsession.
> 
> Hey...maybe Olbermann..he's got nothing going on..and you like his tool.
> 
> Dr. Kneepads.
> 
> Suuuueeeeeiiii..pig pig pig.
Click to expand...


I already explained the reason for your name...  Has nothing to do with gay...  Everyone has seen it...

It's not me that "went gay"...  Your replies are filled with all kinds of "gay"... 

Dude - you are creepy as hell....


Are you one of those last word libs?  Ok, here ya go, fuckstain...

Have at it...

You win the interwebs!


----------



## JakeStarkey

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties?  and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) So what if they do?
> 2) They are private citizens too and have the rights of those citizens (well, they do down here)
> 3) Do the people who own these stations somehow think that if it gets out that the likes of Olbermann or Hannity or whoever support the party or policies they are always spruiking on the giggle box that it will somehow affect our perception of them? Like Olbermann is a Dem? Holy shit? Really??
> 
> IOW, it's pathetic....they are treating people like they are stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why they aren't allowed to. But it may have been in his contract.  Again, I am not convinced the official reason for suspension is the actual one.
Click to expand...


It was contractual.  He was not prohibited from donating to political candidates but had to ask permission first, which he did not do.  Those in the office who watched him the other night stated he seemed very strained and diffident, very unlike his normal behavior.

I don't care for his bearing any more than Bill O: they are both offensive.  But ~ Olbermann and Patrick on sports were awesome;.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Ahhhh,......heck, the raving *Libturd* on cable news gets shit canned!
2. So sad, so bad,......
3. This is weird thou, usually they stand together and never fire.
4. I think there's more to this story.
5. Link and sample:Olbermann suspended for Dem contributions &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


"
 Olbermann suspended for Dem contributions 
 By: CNN Political Unit


(CNN) - Keith Olbermann, MSNBC's primetime firebrand host, has been suspended indefinitely for violating the ethics policies of his employer earlier this year when he donated to three Democrats seeking federal office, MSNBC announced Friday. 

"I became aware of Keith's political contributions late last night. Mindful of NBC News policy and standards, I have suspended him indefinitely without pay," MSNBC President Phil Griffin said in a statement.

First reported by Politico and confirmed by Federal Election Commission filings, the primetime television host gave $2,400 &#8211; the maximum individual amount allowed &#8211; to each of the campaigns of Kentucky Senate candidate Jack Conway, and Arizona Reps. Raul Grijalva and Gabrielle Giffords. (View PDF's of FEC filings for Conway, Grijalva, and Giffords)

Conway lost his bid to Republican Rand Paul while Grijalva eked out a win over Tea Party-backed candidate Ruth McClung for a fifth term. Grijalva found himself in an increasingly competitive race after he announced his support of a boycott of Arizona businesses in response to the state's controversial new immigration law and often appeared on Olbermann's show where he found a sympathetic audience. CNN, meanwhile, has yet to declare a winner in Giffords' race, but the Democrat currently holds about a 3,000-vote lead with all precincts reporting.

The contributions may have violated an NBC policy that requires employers of the news organization to obtain permission ahead of any political donations or activities that could be deemed as a conflict of interest. CNN institutes a similar policy."


6. Get in line, the employment line *Libturd*!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## MarcATL

CNN and/or HBO would be a good fit for Keith. With the know Corporate Pigs holding reigns it look like MSNBC is going down the drain. I'd start watching CNN if Keith got a show there.


----------



## saveliberty

He'll be lucky to get an appearance on Nip/Tuck.


----------



## MarcATL

The following quote I just read somewhere really captures the situation:



			
				IBWatching said:
			
		

> First, concentrate the wealth...
> 
> Second, silent the dissenters...
> 
> Then, starve the masses until they will accept anything.


----------



## del

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!








marc in his *lab*


----------



## GWV5903

What a Great Week!!! The Dem's lose the house and Olberdork is suspended indefinitely, or is this the better way to say he is fired, god, what took them so long??? 

My bet is Olbermann was planned after Zucker, I will not be surprised to see Schultz, Maddow & Lawrence follow.....

The excuse that he didn't have permission is probably BS, it appears Comcast is going to clean house.....


----------



## MarcATL

Guess which one is del...?


----------



## JakeStarkey

saveliberty said:


> He'll be lucky to get an appearance on Nip/Tuck.



Bad day, huh?  He will land well.  They all do.


----------



## Intense

MarcATL said:


> The following quote I just read somewhere really captures the situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBWatching said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, concentrate the wealth...
> 
> Second, silent the dissenters...
> 
> Then, starve the masses until they will accept anything.
Click to expand...


What ever you do, don't show that to Obama or we are fucked.


----------



## Political Junky

Rachel Maddow Show

Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.


----------



## del

Political Junky said:


> Rachel Maddow Show
> 
> Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.



why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.

maybe you can email it to them?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.
> 
> Unlike FOX, they want to maintain integrity. Political conflict of interests bode badly for that pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
Click to expand...


It's not a mole.  It's a gerbil.


----------



## Annie

del said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow Show
> 
> Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.
> 
> maybe you can email it to them?
Click to expand...


Indeed. I'm not surprised and I think MSNBC is being ridiculous. He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole, low ratings, just being a jerk. But he should be able to donate to any party or candidate he wishes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you DO understand that "swallow" isnt always a sexual reference, right
> some say it in a mannor of "hey Mikey, he'll eat anything"
Click to expand...


Neither is 'teabaggers' but tell that to the crybaby Puritans around here.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
> it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you become the cop?
Click to expand...


When he outgrew his scuba suit.  They only stretch so much.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really educate yourself, Swallow...
> 
> He wasn't fired because of the donations...  He was tossed because he didn't follow da rulez of PMSNBC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow? I am sure you do..and thanks for the offer..
> 
> But I don't go that way.
> 
> Beside you're probably fat and have a mole on your mouth. From performing to much.
> 
> Dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a mole.  It's a gerbil.
Click to expand...


You guys are very creepy....


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you got to play that on the rainbow romper room, not here
> it was only YOU that took it to be a sexual reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you become the cop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he outgrew his scuba suit.  They only stretch so much.
Click to expand...


^ creepy....


----------



## saveliberty

Annie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow Show
> 
> Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.
> 
> maybe you can email it to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I'm not surprised and I think MSNBC is being ridiculous. He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole, low ratings, just being a jerk. But he should be able to donate to any party or candidate he wishes.
Click to expand...


He can.  He is just suppose to clear it with the company first.  Then if they object, he can still donate, he just risks a contract violation.  Seriously?  ANY party?


----------



## DiveCon

Annie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow Show
> 
> Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.
> 
> maybe you can email it to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. I'm not surprised and I think MSNBC is being ridiculous. He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole, low ratings, just being a jerk. But he should be able to donate to any party or candidate he wishes.
Click to expand...

without having to "ask permission"


----------



## Annie

DiveCon said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.
> 
> maybe you can email it to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I'm not surprised and I think MSNBC is being ridiculous. He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole, low ratings, just being a jerk. But he should be able to donate to any party or candidate he wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without having to "ask permission"
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Dante

del said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow Show
> 
> Check this out. Details of political fund raising and contributions from Hannity and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone care? the only people who care that olberfuehrer donated are his bosses.
> 
> maybe you can email it to them?
Click to expand...

I care, and I'm shocked! Shocked, I tell you. 



> Joe Scarborough & Keith Olbermann vs MSNBC
> Joe Scarborough & Keith Olbermann vs MSNBC
> 
> The financial guys on CNBC gave money to Republicans. Joe Scarborough & Keith Olbermann gave money to candidates.
> 
> NBC has a policy.
> 
> GE, are they the owners of MSNBC?
> 
> Why was Keith Olbermann singled out? Did he do something differently than other employees?
> 
> Inquiring minds are laughing our asses off over the right wingnut cum-fest over Keith being suspended, but what about Morning Joe?


----------



## Dante

Annie said:


> He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole...






that standard being applied across the board would make cable news networks disappear.


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that standard being applied across the board would make cable news networks disappear.
Click to expand...


kill freedom of speech, right?


----------



## The T

Dr Grump said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they can belong to any political party they want to. That's like finding out Beck belongs to the Tea Party or Hannity votes repub, to which I say "and?"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question is, do they donate money to those parties? and I don't think this is the real reason olbermann was fired/suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) So what if they do?
> 2) They are private citizens too and have the rights of those citizens (well, they do down here)
> 3) Do the people who own these stations somehow think that if it gets out that the likes of Olbermann or Hannity or whoever support the party or policies they are always spruiking on the giggle box that it will somehow affect our perception of them? Like Olbermann is a Dem? Holy shit? Really??
> 
> IOW, it's pathetic....*they are treating people like they are stupid*
Click to expand...

 
Welcome to the world of the Statist Democrats, Obama, and the Leftist Media. They do this on a daily basis. That's why they lose.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No..I actually bothered to read the transcripts. She doesn't make any specific reference to anyone in the crowd..and postulates that because we have a black president people have started carrying guns. That's her opinion..and that's fine. And MSNBC isn't a hard news show. It's a pundit and advocate channel. The underlying stories are essentially true. And generally when they get it wrong..they say so.
> 
> This is my first time hearing this..and I will probably need to do a bit of research to make any definitive judgement. Which..in any case..should really not matter much to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spinning is aerobic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No spinning..critical thinking.
Click to expand...

Not really.


Sallow said:


> Here's the transcript from the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, MSNBC&#8217;s Contessa Brewer fretted over health care reform protesters legally carrying guns: "A man at a pro-health care reform rally...wore a semiautomatic assault rifle on his shoulder and a pistol on his hip....there are questions about whether this has racial overtones....white people showing up with guns." Brewer failed to mention the man she described was black.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: MSNBC: ObamaCare Protesters ?Racist,? Including Black Gun-Owner | NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video show several people there with guns..one who was black..and others who were white.
> 
> Overall it's not incorrect..and it doesn't even specify which person she's referring too. And..basically *it's her opinion.*
Click to expand...

The video of the blakc man with the AR-15 was intentionally cropped to hide his race.

That is undeniable.  So why are you trying to deny it?

Oh, yeah...you can't admit liberals lie.


Sallow said:


> Lets compare that to this:
> 
> 
> Hannity: "$200 million a day, 3,000 people, he needs the whole Taj Mahal hotel, why?"* | Media Matters for America
> 
> Hannity repeated an internet fabrication as fact and named names.
> 
> Even the most reasonable..of reasonable people would think that this should be fact checked.
> 
> And that's the difference. The first has nothing specific..the second does.


MM has no credibility.  They lie more than you claim Fox does.

But you will predictably deny this.


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> Here's the deal folks:
> 
> 01. Comcast just bought NBC
> 02. NBC owns MSNBC
> 03. MSNBC employs Keith Olberman
> 04. A RepubliCON owns Comcast
> 05. Said person has spent 100s of thousands of dollars previously on Bush campaigns
> 06. Comcast plans to get rid of MSNBC
> 07. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing RepubliCON Joe Scarborough did just 4 years ago
> 08. Keith's now on the ropes for doing the same thing his equals on FOXNews still do, Hannity has spent thousands of dollars on RepubliCON$ campaings, most notably Michele Bachman and she's on his show damn near weekly grinning like a Chessire Cat spewing nonsense
> 
> So much for the Liberal Media...All hail The Corporate Media!


In summary:

A wealthy liberal, George Soros, gives a dumpster full of money to NPR and exerts influence -- and it's a GOOD thing.

A wealthy conservative gives a dumpster full of money to MSNBC and (maybe) exerts influence -- and it's a BAD thing.

Did I get that right?


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's worth canning for his hyperventilated hyperbole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that standard being applied across the board would make cable news networks disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kill freedom of speech, right?
Click to expand...


It's what people like you advocate on a daily basis.

:/(


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone you know personally? Dr. Kneepads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You be creepy, swallow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you be gay..Dr. Kneepads.
Click to expand...


Yet another oh-so-tolerant liberal using homosexuality as an insult.  

I'd be shocked, but I'm numb to the hypocrisy now.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that standard being applied across the board would make cable news networks disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill freedom of speech, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's what people like you advocate on a daily basis.:/(
Click to expand...


Censorship is what you creeps want, always have.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill freedom of speech, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what people like you advocate on a daily basis.:/(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Censorship is what you creeps want, always have.
Click to expand...

interesting


----------



## JakeStarkey

divecon, creeps from the right and left have always wanted to censor, even among the Founders.  The economic nationalists passed the Alien and Sedition Acts, while the secessionist conservatives forced through the "gag rule".  The "fairness doctrine" might benefit my view today and harm it tomorrow: 'sides it's unconstitutional, or should be.


----------



## Dante

JakeStarkey said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> kill freedom of speech, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what people like you advocate on a daily basis.:/(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Censorship is what you creeps want, always have.
Click to expand...


friggin' moron. I stuck up for Juan Williams and the Koran burner and the American Flag burners.

In real life I would threaten to rip your fuckin' head off and shit down your windpipe...but alas, we are on the internet where assholes like you hide...not real life.


----------



## Dante

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's what people like you advocate on a daily basis.:/(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censorship is what you creeps want, always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting
Click to expand...

You've always been interested in lies and propaganda. what else is new?


----------



## MarcATL

daveman said:


> A wealthy liberal, George Soros, gives a dumpster full of money to NPR and exerts influence -- and it's a GOOD thing.
> 
> A wealthy conservative gives a dumpster full of money to MSNBC and (maybe) exerts influence -- and it's a BAD thing.
> 
> *Did I get that right?*



Nope...wrong...as usual.


----------



## DiveCon

Dante said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Censorship is what you creeps want, always have.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've always been interested in lies and propaganda. what else is new?
Click to expand...

i thought it was interesting he said that to you
see his reply to me?
i guess you are just as stupid as everyone else thinks you are


----------



## blu

all ten of his followers will be highly disappointed. the dumbass should learn to read a contract


----------



## blu

fox should hire him and let him and palin argue everynight


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wealthy liberal, George Soros, gives a dumpster full of money to NPR and exerts influence -- and it's a GOOD thing.
> 
> A wealthy conservative gives a dumpster full of money to MSNBC and (maybe) exerts influence -- and it's a BAD thing.
> 
> *Did I get that right?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...wrong...as usual.
Click to expand...

Well, yeah, except for the whole "I'm totally right" part.  

It's okay, man.  We expect nothing but double standards from the left.  You don't have to bother trying to hide it any more.  You weren't very good at it anyway.


----------



## Dante

poor davey/boy...George Soros?  One billionaire the right likes to hate. Why? He's a traitor to his class, yet there is NOT one moron here who is in that class.

how fuckin' is that?


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> poor davey/boy...George Soros?  One billionaire the right likes to hate. Why? He's a traitor to his class, yet there is NOT one moron here who is in that class.
> 
> how fuckin' is that?



And he's the one billionaire the left loves.  

Oh, and the class war?  Only you classless buffoons are fighting it.


----------



## DiveCon

blu said:


> fox should hire him and let him and palin argue everynight


naw, i think he should partner up with Hannity
that would be a spectacular display


----------



## Dante

daveman said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor davey/boy...George Soros?  One billionaire the right likes to hate. Why? He's a traitor to his class, yet there is NOT one moron here who is in that class.
> 
> how fuckin' is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's the one billionaire the left loves.
> 
> Oh, and the class war?  Only you classless buffoons are fighting it.
Click to expand...


get a grip mary. You're so gay you make the color purple fade.


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor davey/boy...George Soros?  One billionaire the right likes to hate. Why? He's a traitor to his class, yet there is NOT one moron here who is in that class.
> 
> how fuckin' is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's the one billionaire the left loves.
> 
> Oh, and the class war?  Only you classless buffoons are fighting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get a grip mary. You're so gay you make the color purple fade.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with being gay, Dante?


----------



## Dante

daveman said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he's the one billionaire the left loves.
> 
> Oh, and the class war?  Only you classless buffoons are fighting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get a grip mary. You're so gay you make the color purple fade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with being gay, Dante?
Click to expand...


I guess it would depend on what your commanding officer and fellow troops have to say. What did they say to you daveman


----------



## Dante

Oh Dave...I call you Mary...I see....an explanation is in order. I have many gay friends. But they tell, without being asked. They don't have to hide anything in order to be accepted.


----------



## The T

DiveCon said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> fox should hire him and let him and palin argue everynight
> 
> 
> 
> naw, i think he should partner up with Hannity
> that would be a spectacular display
Click to expand...

 

Or great comic relief.


----------



## Southernboy

bout time they dumper him,rachel,you`re next


----------



## RetiredGySgt

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


Ok correct me if I am wrong, but isn't this buffoon an opinion piece show? And even if he is not, what RIGHT does his job have to tell him who he can and can not support politically? He should sue them for infringing on his right to donate money to anyone he chooses. It is not like he endorsed them or made ads for them.


----------



## American Horse

Southernboy said:


> bout time they dumper him,rachel,you`re next





I for one want these people doing what they do and where they do it.  The do not play well to rational people, and move more people away from their line of thinking than they attract to it; only people who are slightly out of kilter think they bring any sort of reason to the discourse of politics.

They are not even funny, which can be a saving grace

MSNBC is looking out for its own welfare and reputation, may be trying to re-assert itself as a reputable news service so as to be more viable before the coming showdown of Obama and his opponents.


----------



## JBeukema

uscitizen said:


> So MSNBC has some morals?
> 
> Good to hear, although I watrch no political pundits of any stripe.





> There are a few things going on here: one is that Olbermann did violate NBC's rules  against contributing to political campaigns (though many others getting  an MSNBC paycheck  apparently have as well -- more on this below).  Another is that there's a history of tension between Griffin and  Olbermann, who told  the New Yorker in 2008, "Phil thinks hes my boss." So it's possible  MSNBC was looking for an excuse to fire Olbermann. And, finally, MSNBC  may be making a play to show it has more integrity than Fox, whose  parent company, News Corporation, gave $1 million each to the Chamber of Commerce and the Republican Governors Association.



MSNBC suspends Olbermann, flouts own policies - War Room - Salon.com


Sounds like politics + office politics more than anything resembling principle


----------



## JBeukema

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.


Except they didn't fire everyone else who broke the rules.


----------



## JBeukema

LibocalypseNow said:


> They're all a part of GE. The Washington Post and NBC are in bed with this Administration. Lots of cash to be made for GE if this Administration goes forward with their Global Warming scam. Look at their fluorescent light bulb debacle. People are now being poisoned from their new "Green" light bulbs. They're actually very dangerous. Hopefully their scam will be stopped by the Republicans. I guess we'll see though. People really should thank God the Republicans now have some say in our Government.


GE is soon to be their ex-parent company


----------



## JBeukema

Soggy in NOLA said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it appears that MSNBC thinks it's OK to be strickly a liberal propaganda machine but it's not OK to donate to active political campaigns.  Would that be hypocrisy?
> Where as Fox (News Corp) donates one million dollars to the GOP and is a conservative propaganda machine. Now if Fox News would just stop with their "fair & balanced" claim, they would show consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it to you... but when MSNBC basically runs a 24/7 propaganda machine... for free... that is donating.
Click to expand...

Same goes for FNC


----------



## JBeukema

Jon Stewart To Fox News' Chris Wallace: Congratulations On Retaking The House (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire


----------



## JBeukema

blu said:


> when will people learn to read & abide by their contracts...


The natives have been asking that about the white man for a long time now...


----------



## JBeukema

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaahahahhaahaha
> 
> Bad days to be a liberal indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
Click to expand...

Fuck all three of you with these 'we', 'you' power politics bullshit.


America's tired of all your crap. A curse on both your houses.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> divecon, creeps from the right and left have always wanted to censor, even among the Founders.  The economic nationalists passed the Alien and Sedition Acts, while the secessionist conservatives forced through the "gag rule".  The "fairness doctrine" might benefit my view today and harm it tomorrow: 'sides it's unconstitutional, or should be.



The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.


----------



## skookerasbil

JBeukema said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, we have the presidency and the senate  and you have the house.
> 
> 
> Funny how you score things
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck all three of you with these 'we', 'you' power politics bullshit.
> 
> 
> America's tired of all your crap. A curse on both your houses.
Click to expand...










Hey..........who else is enjoying this last week as much as me?? The fringe k00ks are as miserable as Ive ever seen them in my life and thats a long, long time!! Its laugh my balls off time, and how fcukking funny is it that this week, Olbermann gets kicked in the balls just like his shithead ideology!!!!


By the way Beukema........are you a feminist bulldog???


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## skookerasbil

Anybody else hear Sarah's comment on Olbermann yesterday? I damn near lost my balls laughing at her answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> divecon, creeps from the right and left have always wanted to censor, even among the Founders.  The economic nationalists passed the Alien and Sedition Acts, while the secessionist conservatives forced through the "gag rule".  The "fairness doctrine" might benefit my view today and harm it tomorrow: 'sides it's unconstitutional, or should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.
Click to expand...


He pissed off Aaron Burr worse.


----------



## JakeStarkey

American Horse said:


> Southernboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> bout time they dumper him,rachel,you`re next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one want these people doing what they do and where they do it.  The do not play well to rational people, and move more people away from their line of thinking than they attract to it; only people who are slightly out of kilter think they bring any sort of reason to the discourse of politics.
> 
> They are not even funny, which can be a saving grace
> 
> MSNBC is looking out for its own welfare and reputation, may be trying to re-assert itself as a reputable news service so as to be more viable before the coming showdown of Obama and his opponents.
Click to expand...


I agree that the propaganda mills on both sides, from Fox to MSNBC, entertain folks and make folks aware just how much crap the mills spew.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> divecon, creeps from the right and left have always wanted to censor, even among the Founders.  The economic nationalists passed the Alien and Sedition Acts, while the secessionist conservatives forced through the "gag rule".  The "fairness doctrine" might benefit my view today and harm it tomorrow: 'sides it's unconstitutional, or should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He pissed off Aaron Burr worse.
Click to expand...


I still owe Burr a beer.


----------



## Si modo

rdean said:


> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.


NewsCorp donates more than that to Democrats.  Go figure, huh?


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> divecon, creeps from the right and left have always wanted to censor, even among the Founders.  The economic nationalists passed the Alien and Sedition Acts, while the secessionist conservatives forced through the "gag rule".  The "fairness doctrine" might benefit my view today and harm it tomorrow: 'sides it's unconstitutional, or should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He pissed off Aaron Burr worse.
Click to expand...




Starkey bro.......just took a gandor down to reading your sig. Perhaps you might want to consider swappping it out? To most forum members it might as well read this: *I Have The Political IQ of a Small Soap Dish*


----------



## JakeStarkey

It means that I can admit that I thought the economy would not sputter in the summer.

You, on the other hand, skookerasbil, are here for merely grins, chuckles, and incredibly poor graphic arts.

Oh: hope you slept well.


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southernboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> bout time they dumper him,rachel,you`re next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one want these people doing what they do and where they do it.  The do not play well to rational people, and move more people away from their line of thinking than they attract to it; only people who are slightly out of kilter think they bring any sort of reason to the discourse of politics.
> 
> They are not even funny, which can be a saving grace
> 
> MSNBC is looking out for its own welfare and reputation, may be trying to re-assert itself as a reputable news service so as to be more viable before the coming showdown of Obama and his opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the propaganda mills on both sides, from Fox to MSNBC, entertain folks and make folks aware just how much crap the mills spew.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.


----------



## Sallow

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pissed off Aaron Burr worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still owe Burr a beer.
Click to expand...


Wow.


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one want these people doing what they do and where they do it.  The do not play well to rational people, and move more people away from their line of thinking than they attract to it; only people who are slightly out of kilter think they bring any sort of reason to the discourse of politics.
> 
> They are not even funny, which can be a saving grace
> 
> MSNBC is looking out for its own welfare and reputation, may be trying to re-assert itself as a reputable news service so as to be more viable before the coming showdown of Obama and his opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the propaganda mills on both sides, from Fox to MSNBC, entertain folks and make folks aware just how much crap the mills spew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.
Click to expand...


Ignorant comment.

They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back.  I'd count on it.


----------



## blastoff

WillowTree said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did happen to Juan Williams.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, apples and apples, and you fit in with nuts and nuts.


----------



## skookerasbil

JakeStarkey said:


> It means that I can admit that I thought the economy would not sputter in the summer.
> 
> You, on the other hand, skookerasbil, are here for merely grins, chuckles, and incredibly poor graphic arts.
> 
> Oh: hope you slept well.




Indeed I did............and what can I say? My whole life, Ive had this sick ass obsession with wanting to highlight the extreme absurd by being even more absurd. And how can I not love this forum where the shit is placed on a tee for me in big pumpkin fashion. My gay MSPaint stuff is a means to an ends: to highlight the absurd fringe thinking of liberals for the edification of political newbies/independents wandering in for guidance on this stuff


----------



## skookerasbil

The Olbermann thread here is a perfect example............in the end, the newbie realizes that despite efforts of the left on here to paint Olbermann as mainstream, the reader walks away with the knowledge that Olberman represents a fringe of the population in terms of ideology. The ratings prove it, thus, the Photobucket Classics highlight that fact!!!


----------



## Sallow

Dr.House said:


> I already explained the reason for your name...  Has nothing to do with gay...  Everyone has seen it...
> 
> It's not me that "went gay"...  Your replies are filled with all kinds of "gay"...
> 
> Dude - you are creepy as hell....
> 
> 
> Are you one of those last word libs?  Ok, here ya go, fuckstain...
> 
> Have at it...
> 
> You win the interwebs!



Since it is not my "name" you squirmy little excuse for a maggot..I only have to assume it's an offer. And it's a gay offer to boot..from a gay poster. And since you insist on following me around like an obsessed limp-wristed emo brat-tard who's probably flabby as heck from all the bon bons you must eat when you cry into your fruity loopy girlie drinks because you can't accept rejection..well corker..

Here's the last word, shitstain..because I know your ilk has trouble with your emotions and I wouldn't want you to do something silly..

If you don't want crap..don't start crap.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the reason for your name...  Has nothing to do with gay...  Everyone has seen it...
> 
> It's not me that "went gay"...  Your replies are filled with all kinds of "gay"...
> 
> Dude - you are creepy as hell....
> 
> 
> Are you one of those last word libs?  Ok, here ya go, fuckstain...
> 
> Have at it...
> 
> You win the interwebs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is not my "name" you squirmy little excuse for a maggot..I only have to assume it's an offer. And it's a gay offer to boot..from a gay poster. And since you insist on following me around like an obsessed limp-wristed emo brat-tard who's probably flabby as heck from all the bon bons you must eat when you cry into your fruity loopy girlie drinks because you can't accept rejection..well corker..
> 
> Here's the last word, shitstain..because I know your ilk has trouble with your emotions and I wouldn't want you to do something silly..
> 
> If you don't want crap..don't start crap.
Click to expand...



this post is gay ^^^^

s0n..........go get some Effexor XR or take a nice vacation. And just a suggestion.........no trips to the mountains any time soon. Some lefties when and offed themselves this week..........fcukking cliff diving after the election. Oh.......stay away from tall buildings too bro.........


----------



## Intense

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the propaganda mills on both sides, from Fox to MSNBC, entertain folks and make folks aware just how much crap the mills spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back.  I'd count on it.
Click to expand...


I'm standing up for him too. I just think he is without talent. Sorry if you think the comment was ignorant. GE uses it's influence very heavy handedly on it's networks, if you don't see that, the last thing you should be doing is calling others ignorant. MSNBC has been grossly mismanaged for far too long. It is overhaul time. If Olberman survives the change, it is going to involve allot of personal growth, I wish him the best.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow.........this could definately be you carrying all this misery around...............









fcukking k00k threw himself off a building in Boston..........something about the "tea party" was utterred just before deciding to end it.







Like I said s0n.............no tall buildings............


>>EDIT    I added the FAIL of course <<< EDIT


----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already explained the reason for your name...  Has nothing to do with gay...  Everyone has seen it...
> 
> It's not me that "went gay"...  Your replies are filled with all kinds of "gay"...
> 
> Dude - you are creepy as hell....
> 
> 
> Are you one of those last word libs?  Ok, here ya go, fuckstain...
> 
> Have at it...
> 
> You win the interwebs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is not my "name" you squirmy little excuse for a maggot..I only have to assume it's an offer. And it's a gay offer to boot..from a gay poster. And since you insist on following me around like an obsessed limp-wristed emo brat-tard who's probably flabby as heck from all the bon bons you must eat when you cry into your fruity loopy girlie drinks because you can't accept rejection..well corker..
> 
> Here's the last word, shitstain..because I know your ilk has trouble with your emotions and I wouldn't want you to do something silly..
> 
> If you don't want crap..don't start crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this post is gay ^^^^
> 
> s0n..........go get some Effexor XR or take a nice vacation. And just a suggestion.........no trips to the mountains any time soon. Some lefties when and offed themselves this week..........fcukking cliff diving after the election. Oh.......stay away from tall buildings too bro.........
Click to expand...


Another fucking gay boy? Shit.

Dude..find Dr. Kneepads..and have a party. Stay out of my shit..k?


----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> sallow.........this could definately be you carrying all this misery around...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fcukking k00k threw himself off a building in boston..........something about the "tea party" was utterred just before deciding to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said s0n.............no tall buildings............
> 
> 
> >>edit    i added the fail of course <<< edit



fuck you asshole! Wishing my death?

Well son. Bring it.


----------



## skookerasbil

Heres the poop..........far less than 20% of Americans agree with his views. The same people tune in to him every night.........he pulls nobody in.

Look........he was up around 2 million viewers around election time 2008. He's been steady around 1 million the past almost 2 years. In TV terms, thats virtually "OFF THE AIR" in the industry......some quick reasearch in the ratings world confirms it.

I rest


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> sallow.........this could definately be you carrying all this misery around...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fcukking k00k threw himself off a building in boston..........something about the "tea party" was utterred just before deciding to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said s0n.............no tall buildings............
> 
> 
> >>edit    i added the fail of course <<< edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you asshole! Wishing my death?
> 
> Well son. Bring it.
Click to expand...










by the way s0n..........my son says the stupid ass monster avatar is gay!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Intense said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back.  I'd count on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm standing up for him too. I just think he is without talent. Sorry if you think the comment was ignorant. GE uses it's influence very heavy handedly on it's networks, if you don't see that, the last thing you should be doing is calling others ignorant. MSNBC has been grossly mismanaged for far too long. It is overhaul time. If Olberman survives the change, it is going to involve allot of personal growth, I wish him the best.
Click to expand...


You're standing up for him..  Ok.

The ignorant comment was you saying MSNBC repels viewiers...

How Teapartyish.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> sallow.........this could definately be you carrying all this misery around...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fcukking k00k threw himself off a building in boston..........something about the "tea party" was utterred just before deciding to end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said s0n.............no tall buildings............
> 
> 
> >>edit    i added the fail of course <<< edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you asshole! Wishing my death?
> 
> Well son. Bring it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way s0n..........my son says the stupid ass monster avatar is gay!!!
Click to expand...


You're a little fucktard..

Wishing other people's deaths shouldn't be allowed here. I wouldn't wish death on any other poster..asshole..even you.

Go fuck off.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back.  I'd count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm standing up for him too. I just think he is without talent. Sorry if you think the comment was ignorant. GE uses it's influence very heavy handedly on it's networks, if you don't see that, the last thing you should be doing is calling others ignorant. MSNBC has been grossly mismanaged for far too long. It is overhaul time. If Olberman survives the change, it is going to involve allot of personal growth, I wish him the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're standing up for him..  Ok.
> 
> The ignorant comment was you saying MSNBC repels viewiers...
> 
> How Teapartyish.
Click to expand...



epic fail.............no...........what he is saying is that MSNBC pulls zero new viewers. Its ratings are always static at virtually "OFF THE AIR" levels. Far less than 20% of the country is at all intersted in the MSNBC network due to exptreme bias with far left views. Thats just the way it is honey..........


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you asshole! Wishing my death?
> 
> Well son. Bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way s0n..........my son says the stupid ass monster avatar is gay!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a little fucktard..
> 
> Wishing other people's deaths shouldn't be allowed here. I wouldn't wish death on any other poster..asshole..even you.
> 
> Go fuck off.
Click to expand...




Like I said s0n......you need some calm down pharmacological aid. Wishing a death? Look........Im doing my part here trying to save my liberal pals from themselves. I worry that they may go do some spur of the moment cliff diving due to utter devesation with the election results. This would suck for me............Id not have these people around to publically abuse on this forum, which would suck.


*STAY AWAY FROM HIGH PLACES*


----------



## Truthmatters

skookerasbil said:


> Anybody else hear Sarah's comment on Olbermann yesterday? I damn near lost my balls laughing at her answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeap this is what she does all day long.

She infers Americans who dont agree with her are not real Americans or that they dont even exsist.


How much money did this little Fox employee give to political candidates?


You see Fox lies , they paid the big bucks in court for the right to LIE to their big viewership.

Now who are the stupid Americans?

The ones who listen to a station that forbids their employees to be part of the poltical system so they can report with less bias.

OR

The ones who listen to a station that paid huge dollars to be able to LIE to their viewers and have NO problem selling their journalistic integrity to whatever politician that will go along with the lies they paid big bucks to spew.


Fox viewers may have bigger numbers but they have smaller brains and fewer facts rattling around in them.

You see I am honest enough to admitt you exsist and are as American as me, you are just acting much stupider than I by watching propaganda and then backing them when they lie.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear Sarah's comment on Olbermann yesterday? I damn near lost my balls laughing at her answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap this is what she does all day long.
> 
> She infers Americans who dont agree with her are not real Americans or that they dont even exsist.
> 
> 
> How much money did this little Fox employee give to political candidates?
> 
> 
> You see Fox lies , they paid the big bucks in court for the right to LIE to their big viewership.
> 
> Now who is the stupid Americans?
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that forbids their employees to be part of the poltical system so they can report with less bias.
> 
> OR
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that paid huge dollars to be able to LIE to their viewers and have NO problem selling their journalistic integrity to whatever politician who will go along with the lies they paid big bucks to spew.
> 
> 
> Fox viewers may have bigger numbers but they have smaller brains and fewer facts rattling around in their tiny brains.
> 
> You see I am honest enough to admitt you exsist and are as American as me, you are just acting much stupider than I by watching propaganda and then backing them when they lie.
Click to expand...





HOLY MOTHER OF GOD

Talk about no clue..................

Heres the poop son...........and deep down, you know it well. The way you think doesnt resonate with the American people. You might not like that but it is what it is. Less than 20% of Americans think like you do..........OF FCUKKING COURSE they are going to prefer FOX News to the lefty outlets. Fox dominates because its far closer to mainstream America. I see the fringe k00k lefties falling all over themselves on a daily basis trying to marinalize Fox. Its like the Titanic Captain stating boldly, "Im going to save this ship!!"


----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> Like I said s0n......you need some calm down pharmacological aid. Wishing a death? Look........Im doing my part here trying to save my liberal pals from themselves. I worry that they may go do some spur of the moment cliff diving due to utter devesation with the election results. This would suck for me............Id not have these people around to publically abuse on this forum, which would suck.
> 
> 
> *STAY AWAY FROM HIGH PLACES*



Fuck you asshole.

Walking something back makes you look like a punk.

An apology would make you look like a man.

Obviously something you have no idea about.

Jerk


----------



## Sallow

Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.

To many assholes today.


----------



## Intense

Truthmatters said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear Sarah's comment on Olbermann yesterday? I damn near lost my balls laughing at her answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap this is what she does all day long.
> 
> She infers Americans who dont agree with her are not real Americans or that they dont even exsist.
> 
> 
> How much money did this little Fox employee give to political candidates?
> 
> 
> You see Fox lies , they paid the big bucks in court for the right to LIE to their big viewership.
> 
> Now who are the stupid Americans?
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that forbids their employees to be part of the poltical system so they can report with less bias.
> 
> OR
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that paid huge dollars to be able to LIE to their viewers and have NO problem selling their journalistic integrity to whatever politician that will go along with the lies they paid big bucks to spew.
> 
> 
> Fox viewers may have bigger numbers but they have smaller brains and fewer facts rattling around in them.
> 
> You see I am honest enough to admitt you exsist and are as American as me, you are just acting much stupider than I by watching propaganda and then backing them when they lie.
Click to expand...


Or your premise is false. What channels we choose to watch or not has little to do with the sum of our being. Sarah actually survived the personal attacks pretty well, it's made her stronger and more focused. What comes around goes around, in the end it will balance.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.




dont forget to wear the tough guy sleeveless tank top s0n!!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

Intense said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else hear Sarah's comment on Olbermann yesterday? I damn near lost my balls laughing at her answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap this is what she does all day long.
> 
> She infers Americans who dont agree with her are not real Americans or that they dont even exsist.
> 
> 
> How much money did this little Fox employee give to political candidates?
> 
> 
> You see Fox lies , they paid the big bucks in court for the right to LIE to their big viewership.
> 
> Now who are the stupid Americans?
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that forbids their employees to be part of the poltical system so they can report with less bias.
> 
> OR
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that paid huge dollars to be able to LIE to their viewers and have NO problem selling their journalistic integrity to whatever politician that will go along with the lies they paid big bucks to spew.
> 
> 
> Fox viewers may have bigger numbers but they have smaller brains and fewer facts rattling around in them.
> 
> You see I am honest enough to admitt you exsist and are as American as me, you are just acting much stupider than I by watching propaganda and then backing them when they lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or your premise is false. What channels we choose to watch or not has little to do with the sum of our being. Sarah actually survived the personal attacks pretty well, it's made her stronger and more focused. What comes around goes around, in the end it will balance.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


That is not what the facts say.


Fox viewers have often shown to be misinformed in polls of fact.


----------



## Truthmatters

ThinkProgress  SURVEY: Daily Show/Colbert Viewers Most Knowledgable, Fox News Viewers Rank Lowest

Fox viewers rank lowest in factual knowledge




http://www.thecarpetbaggerreport.com/archives/714.html


In 2003 Fox viewers where shown to be believing untruths about Iraq.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap this is what she does all day long.
> 
> She infers Americans who dont agree with her are not real Americans or that they dont even exsist.
> 
> 
> How much money did this little Fox employee give to political candidates?
> 
> 
> You see Fox lies , they paid the big bucks in court for the right to LIE to their big viewership.
> 
> Now who are the stupid Americans?
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that forbids their employees to be part of the poltical system so they can report with less bias.
> 
> OR
> 
> The ones who listen to a station that paid huge dollars to be able to LIE to their viewers and have NO problem selling their journalistic integrity to whatever politician that will go along with the lies they paid big bucks to spew.
> 
> 
> Fox viewers may have bigger numbers but they have smaller brains and fewer facts rattling around in them.
> 
> You see I am honest enough to admitt you exsist and are as American as me, you are just acting much stupider than I by watching propaganda and then backing them when they lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or your premise is false. What channels we choose to watch or not has little to do with the sum of our being. Sarah actually survived the personal attacks pretty well, it's made her stronger and more focused. What comes around goes around, in the end it will balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> That is not what the facts say.
> 
> 
> Fox viewers have often shown to be misinformed in polls of fact.
Click to expand...


well, I'm sure you have that study to prove that?


----------



## Truthmatters

More than one huh steph


----------



## Truthmatters

Fox viewers end up believing lies and their employees are completely involved in politics.

They allow people to report shit like this bullshit line about the Huge cost of Obamas trip.

Yet you cooo all day long about viewership like its some badge of courage for them to LIE to more people than other stations.


How stupid do you have to be to defend fox?


Pretty damned dumb


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.


----------



## Truthmatters

Trying to burry the facts about Fox with stupid pictures snooky?


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> Fox viewers end up believing lies and their employees are completely involved in politics.
> 
> They allow people to report shit like this bullshit line about the Huge cost of Obamas trip.
> 
> Yet you cooo all day long about viewership like its some badge of courage for them to LIE to more people than other stations.
> 
> 
> How stupid do you have to be to defend fox?
> 
> 
> Pretty damned dumb




How funny is it that all of the dumbasses who slam FOX...........NEVER WATCHED IT!!!

Last night, multiple conservative commentators stated "Meh" to reports of the cost of the trip, including Krauthammer and Barnes.

The anti FOX people are beyond miserable all the time because they are pissed that few share their world view. Its that simple.

Now..........for those folks who like being in a perpetual world of Disney, tune in MSNBC FTW!!!


----------



## Truthmatters

I have watched it and I often do , I also keep informed of the shit they spread  to fight the idiocy like you spew.


Now can you address the FACTS I gave you about Fox and their viewers or will you just keep pretending they dont exsist?


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters shit is pwned......................

Special Report w/ Bret Baier | FoxNews.com


Go to 2:34...........................


----------



## skookerasbil

*Oooooooooooooooooooops!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Mr. Shaman

If *MSNBC* is trying to be more *LIKE FAUX Noise*....they're doing a piss-poor job *OF it!!!*



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxTkatKIWVo[/ame]

*

*Lay It ON 'EM**, LIBS!!!!!!*​


----------



## Truthmatters

Hey snooky,


You have still failed to adress the facts I gave you.

Fox viewers poll results shows they end up believing lies.

Fox News SUED for the right to LIE to their viewers.

Cold hard facts.


Now how many fox viewers are going to be screaming about the cost of this trip a year from now?

I have seen you people do this many times before.

Create a lie right out of thin air.

Then go "OH We got a bad story and applogise".

Then your asshole minions reuse the story months later like it was real.

That is why some idiot Rs still think we found WMDs in Iraq.


----------



## Si modo

What a moron.  There is a thread on this.  Your observation skills are nonexistent.

Idiot.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> More than one huh steph



would you be so kind to post this study that you have about Fox news viewers. I'm REAL interested in it. thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters

This ends the idea that MSNBC is the Fox counterpart on the left.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> ThinkProgress  SURVEY: Daily Show/Colbert Viewers Most Knowledgable, Fox News Viewers Rank Lowest
> 
> Fox viewers rank lowest in factual knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecarpetbaggerreport.com/archives/714.html
> 
> 
> In 2003 Fox viewers where shown to be believing untruths about Iraq.



I posted them BEFORE you asked for them idiot


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ThinkProgress  SURVEY: Daily Show/Colbert Viewers Most Knowledgable, Fox News Viewers Rank Lowest
> 
> Fox viewers rank lowest in factual knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecarpetbaggerreport.com/archives/714.html
> 
> 
> In 2003 Fox viewers where shown to be believing untruths about Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them BEFORE you asked for them idiot
Click to expand...


wtf?
ThinkProgress and thecarpetbaggerreport...holy shit you've GOT to BE KIDDING ME.
I didn't think you had a LEGITIMENT STUDY on anything dear, but if we did a STUDY on you, it would find you are a dumbshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

Dear Fucking Idiot, ALL  of the studies are linked to in the articles.

UNLIKE Fox they dont HIDE the real facts


----------



## FlyingReganite

Si modo said:


> What a moron.  There is a thread on this.  Your observation skills are nonexistent.
> 
> Idiot.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> Hey snooky,
> 
> 
> You have still failed to adress the facts I gave you.
> 
> Fox viewers poll results shows they end up believing lies.
> 
> Fox News SUED for the right to LIE to their viewers.
> 
> Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> Now how many fox viewers are going to be screaming about the cost of this trip a year from now?
> 
> I have seen you people do this many times before.
> 
> Create a lie right out of thin air.
> 
> Then go "OH We got a bad story and applogise".
> 
> Then your asshole minions reuse the story months later like it was real.
> 
> That is why some idiot Rs still think we found WMDs in Iraq.












Truth bro..........listen to Rush. The shit is fabulous when you're feeling like a change of the setting screws is needed. Alot more people than you think......those of liberal ideology......... sought pharmacological aids the last several days. Stops the ruminating thoughts that cause one to be perpetually miserable due to outside events ( in this case, the election results). Just check out the volume of posts the last few days and the level of angst amongst your liberal pals. Its epic..........
Im serious.............check it out.


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> get a grip mary. You're so gay you make the color purple fade.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with being gay, Dante?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it would depend on what your commanding officer and fellow troops have to say. What did they say to you daveman
Click to expand...

Why are you trying to deflect away from your homophobia?  What have gays ever done to you?  Or is your hatred based on fear?  That's more likely, seeing as how you're driven solely by emotion.


----------



## Truthmatters

I listened to Rush for YEARS , the guy is a giant hemroid who lies about EVERYTHING


----------



## skookerasbil

*How Lexapro works *Lexapro is believed to work by increasing serotonin, a substance in the brain believed to influence mood.

*How SSRIs work *Although the brain chemistry involved in depression or anxiety is not fully understood, it is widely recognized that chemical messengers facilitate communication between nerve cells in the brain and are involved in regulating many aspects of behavior and mood. These chemicals are called neurotransmitters and it is believed that neurotransmitter imbalances play an important role in the development of depression and anxiety. Serotonin is a neurotransmitter that has been clearly linked with most, if not all, forms of depression. SSRIs are believed to work by blocking the reabsorption (reuptake) of serotonin in the brain, thus increasing available serotonin.



Truth bro........Im in the field. Check it out............will definately reduce the level of angst and misery because it wont be on your mind as much!!! Rumination of thoughts in people is devestating!!!
People dont understand that anxiety disorders are under the umbrella of depression..........its essentially a sub-category. SSRI's help people get past obesssive thoughts that cause the misery.


----------



## Truthmatters

Snooky YOU have still failed to adress the FACTS I gave you about Fox.

WHY???????????


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> Oh Dave...I call you Mary...I see....an explanation is in order. I have many gay friends. But they tell, without being asked. They don't have to hide anything in order to be accepted.


"Some of my best friends are gay!!"

You homophobic leftists trot that out every time.  

Do your alleged gay friends know you use homosexuality as an insult?

You throw your friends under the bus in a heartbeat just to score cheap points on an anonymous message board.  No integrity or loyalty at all.  Sad.


----------



## Trajan

Truthmatters said:


> Dear Fucking Idiot, ALL  of the studies are linked to in the articles.
> 
> UNLIKE Fox they dont HIDE the real facts



so you accuse people of following fox "lies", you don't actually watch fox at all, yopu don't need to, because your sources are all golden...... seek help, seriously.

skook just gave you a prime example of the media matters horsehockey they crap out to no end....


----------



## daveman

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> NewsCorp donates more than that to Democrats.  Go figure, huh?
Click to expand...

That's different.  Somehow.  It just is!


----------



## skookerasbil

the dynamic that is occurring the last several days is that far left oriented people are realizing that their ideology is fringe and will never be embraced by the American people as a whole. When that realization hits these people..........its fcukking devestating, thus,my suggestion that for the time being, using something like Effexor XR or Lexipro can be useful in getting these people over the hump.


----------



## Truthmatters

So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?


Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.

You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> Another fucking gay boy? Shit.
> 
> Dude..find Dr. Kneepads..and have a party. Stay out of my shit..k?



Why are you afraid of gays?


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.


Watch out for gay guys at the gym.  You know how scared of them you are.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Si modo said:


> What a moron.  There is a thread on this.  Your observation skills are nonexistent.
> 
> Idiot.


This is an issue of *POLITICS*....and, the only (other) one I'd noticed ("buried", obviously) suggested he was fired.....which is a lie.​


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.



Seek help, the election has had more of a toll on you then you currently think. After you get over the court decision on fox. Perhaps you could describe it in proper context.

Speaking of which, before you blow a cork I suggest you review the washington state supreme court ruling on the subject. Democrats sued the people for the right to lie.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.



LOL, you post a blog THINKPROGRESS as a study and you call us idiots.
good gawd..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek help, the election has had more of a toll on you then you currently think. After you get over the court decision on fox. Perhaps you could describe it in proper context.
> 
> Speaking of which, before you blow a cork I suggest you review the washington state supreme court ruling on the subject. Democrats sued the people for the right to lie.
Click to expand...


Your knowledge, auto, is obviously on the level of Fox News listeners as described by TM.

Grow up!


----------



## Full-Auto

JakeStarkey said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek help, the election has had more of a toll on you then you currently think. After you get over the court decision on fox. Perhaps you could describe it in proper context.
> 
> Speaking of which, before you blow a cork I suggest you review the washington state supreme court ruling on the subject. Democrats sued the people for the right to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your knowledge, auto, is obviously on the level of Fox News listeners as described by TM.
> 
> Grow up!
Click to expand...


So you approve of lying to score a political point. We already knew that. When you have the stones to actually address what I stated, wake us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

skookerasbil said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means that I can admit that I thought the economy would not sputter in the summer.
> 
> You, on the other hand, skookerasbil, are here for merely grins, chuckles, and incredibly poor graphic arts.
> 
> Oh: hope you slept well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I did............and what can I say? My whole life, Ive had this sick ass obsession with wanting to highlight the extreme absurd by being even more absurd. And how can I not love this forum where the shit is placed on a tee for me in big pumpkin fashion. My gay MSPaint stuff is a means to an ends: to highlight the absurd fringe thinking of liberals for the edification of political newbies/independents wandering in for guidance on this stuff
Click to expand...


You are the absurd fringe, and what makes it fun is that you think you are normal and mainstream.

Yep, grins and chuckles.  Christine on!


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.


----------



## skookerasbil

I think a USMESSAGEBOARD forum scoreboard update is in order in light of the resent election results and subsequent forum threads...................


----------



## Si modo

Mr. Shaman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a moron.  There is a thread on this.  Your observation skills are nonexistent.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> This is an issue of *POLITICS*....and, the only (other) one I'd noticed ("buried", obviously) suggested he was fired.....which is a lie.​
Click to expand...

Burried?  LMAO!  It was directly above yours on the New Posts page.

Idiot.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.





TM doesn't grok the concepts of Freedom of Choice and Competition, so she has to accuse Fox of tricking people and their viewers of being stupid.

That worked really well for Obama and the Dems last Tuesday.


----------



## skookerasbil

BRO....JUST A SUGGESTION............MIGHT BE TIME TO TAKE YOUR BALL AND BAT AND GO HOME...........


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.



^That last absurd comment is why I can't seriously have a discussion with you. Surely you jest.


----------



## saveliberty

Truthmatters said:


> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.



Ya'll are going to have to issue a guarantee with your comments.  Remind me where the last two "news" people were fired from?  Keep focused on Fox as your problem though.


----------



## MaggieMae

jillian said:


> I guess only rupert murdoch who actually owns fauxnews is allowed to donate to political campaigns.
> 
> too funny.



I was so enjoying the obvious blatant hypocrisy expressed by the righties here, but I'm disappointed two threads were merged so this one thread is no longer fun.


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIPWbENVEZY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYKQJ4-N7LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the picture of the guy with the automatic? I can't see what race he happens to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> second video demonstrates only his back and his gun, they said he was white, he was in fact black.
Click to expand...


Only simpletons like you still believe that stuff is important.


----------



## MaggieMae

Intense said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> 44 - Fox parent News Corp. donates $1 million to Republican Governors' Association
> 
> MSNBC has standards.  Republicans, not having any, don't understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic that Olbermann gave to political candidates after criticizing Fox News because its owner, Rupert Murdoch, gave $1 million donation to the Republican Governors Association. "Fox News has put its money where its mouth is," Olbermann said in an August segment that questioned the network's impartiality.
> 
> In October, Olbermann again raised the issue of Murdoch's donations, during an interview with Democratic Rep. James Clyburn. Olbermann asked whether there was "a legislative response to the idea that there is a national cable news outlet that goes beyond having a point of view and actually starts to shill for partisan causes and actually starts to donate to partisan groups of one party."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC suspends Olbermann over political contributions | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> So what's good for the goose, apparently isn't good for the gander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Contract Law and Employer Policy. That's just the structure. What goes on at MSNBC has nothing to do with what goes on with FOX, What goes on at MSNBC has to do with MSNBC, it's their policy Olberman violated. He donated without approval, and there was no disclosure, he should have stated on the show that he donated, which is more important. Should you ever get caught watching FOX, you will witness disclosure statements regularly.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm so sure. Link us, please.


----------



## daveman

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you come along to try and avoid dealing with the facts that clearly show fox viewers score the lowest on knowledge of facts and that Fox paid HUGE DOLLARS to fight in court fofr the right to LIE to their viewers?
> 
> 
> Dudes no matter what you say about Any other media NO ONE has as bad a record as fox does.
> 
> You see the fact that they have great ratings means fucking nothing except you have alot of idiots joining you in listening to lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM doesn't grok the concepts of Freedom of Choice and Competition, so she has to accuse Fox of tricking people and their viewers of being stupid.
> 
> That worked really well for Obama and the Dems last Tuesday.
Click to expand...

Oh, if ONLY the proles would wake up and realize that they need liberals to do their thinking for them!


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the credibility of the Washington Post has been trashed. Since they refused to take any action against one of their 'journalists' who lied. Anyone who uses that source for anything is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was that? And also, if a lying pundit is a means test for not trusting a news outlet as a source, then Fox should have been out of business years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny an editorial bias among the Fox commentators.  But I can honestly say that I have NEVER heard a Fox reporter or commentator utter an untruth that was not corrected immediately once the error was discovered.   You can disagree with their opinions.  You can disagree with their slant on things.  But I defy you to find a single instance where a misstatement of fact was made that they did not correct.  It is because they do demonstrate careful integrity in what they report that they have attracted the enormous audience they have.
Click to expand...


Are you serious? Media Matters (yes, it's left-wing, because somebody needs to be on FOXWATCH 24/7), tracks every ignorant comment and lie Glenn Beck utters, complete with backup video so there can be no question as to exactly what he said. There are 138 PAGES for you to peruse. Are you saying that every one of these was thereafter apologized for by some bigwig at Fox? Thanks, foxy, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day.

Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America

Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America


----------



## saveliberty

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That last absurd comment is why I can't seriously have a discussion with you. Surely you jest.
Click to expand...


Throwing Olbermann under the bus too huh?

Who did you think was most biased of the liberal media?


----------



## MaggieMae

Intense said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a publicity stunt, nothing more....he'll be back, smug as ever next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very possible. FOX milked that cow pretty dry though. Sometimes GE does things backwards and inside out though. It's like nobody's allowed to state the obvious there sometimes. GE should really go back in time to 1982. Life was kinder to them then.
Click to expand...


All the antagonism expressed by the right against GE is ignorant. It employs thousands of people, and if it weren't for the fact that the company is assumed to "lean left," but "leaned right" instead, all you people would be touting GE as the symbol of American capitalism and free market success.


----------



## boedicca

MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.

And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.


----------



## Stephanie

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was that? And also, if a lying pundit is a means test for not trusting a news outlet as a source, then Fox should have been out of business years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny an editorial bias among the Fox commentators.  But I can honestly say that I have NEVER heard a Fox reporter or commentator utter an untruth that was not corrected immediately once the error was discovered.   You can disagree with their opinions.  You can disagree with their slant on things.  But I defy you to find a single instance where a misstatement of fact was made that they did not correct.  It is because they do demonstrate careful integrity in what they report that they have attracted the enormous audience they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Are you serious? Media Matters (yes, it's left-wing, because somebody needs to be on FOXWATCH 24/7), tracks every ignorant comment and lie Glenn Beck utters,* complete with backup video so there can be no question as to exactly what he said. There are 138 PAGES for you to peruse. Are you saying that every one of these was thereafter apologized for by some bigwig at Fox? Thanks, foxy, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day.
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...


lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.

good grief.


----------



## del

skookerasbil said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien an Sedition Acts had Hamilton's drool and finger prints all over them. He didn't take criticism well at all. He wasn't much of a people person either. He sure knew how to piss off Madison and Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pissed off Aaron Burr worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey bro.......just took a gandor down to reading your sig. Perhaps you might want to consider swappping it out? To most forum members it might as well read this: *I Have The Political IQ of a Small Soap Dish*
Click to expand...


the idea of you talking trash about anyone's IQ is amusing.


----------



## saveliberty

I really don't want MM to meltdown.  Suppose it would cause a stroke if I told you I usually watch HLN followed by NBC and then a small sprinkling of FNN?  If you want to change me, dump HLN.


----------



## del

Sallow said:


> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.



one down...


----------



## daveman

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one down...
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Full-Auto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seek help, the election has had more of a toll on you then you currently think. After you get over the court decision on fox. Perhaps you could describe it in proper context.
> 
> Speaking of which, before you blow a cork I suggest you review the washington state supreme court ruling on the subject. Democrats sued the people for the right to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your knowledge, auto, is obviously on the level of Fox News listeners as described by TM.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you approve of lying to score a political point. We already knew that. When you have the stones to actually address what I stated, wake us.
Click to expand...


Grow up!  Read what I post, kid.  Fox went to court to get an order that  it can lie with impunity.  All of the outlets do, but Fox does it amazingly in your face and screw everybody else.  Grow up!


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.



GE also has been a major player in Obama's Cap & Tax scheme.  They're getting some payoffs now through government policy and contracts, but if Cap & Tax passes, GE stands to make billions.   I'm guessing Newscorp has received zero government contracts and zero government policy initiatives in their favor.

For the life of me, I don't know how anybody trusts MediaMatters with anything given its track record for hateful disinformation or how anybody expects to be taken seriously when quoting MediaMatters.  At the same time I see Beck as yes, an entertainer.  Anybody who expects to hold a major audience day in and day out has to be something of a performer.  But he is also dealing in subject matter and providing real, very well researched information that other media sources won't touch.  And it is because he is providing that service that is generating his impressive numbers.

I think Olbermann appealed mostly to the most angry, partisan, and mean spirited on the Left.   He did have something of a following there, but, as others have suggested, I'm guessing his steadily dropping viewership was a factor in his suspension.


----------



## saveliberty

del said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one down...
Click to expand...


What are the odds he won't run into an asshole at the gym?  

What?  No mirrors at his gym?


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.




Interesting Grammar.

Sallow is off to the gym to work off some aggression TO many assholes today.

What kind of gym does he go to?


----------



## Foxfyre

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Grammar.
> 
> Sallow is off to the gym to work off some aggression TO many assholes today.
> 
> What kind of gym does he go to?
Click to expand...


Probably isn't a gem.

(sorry)


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Grammar.
> 
> Sallow is off to the gym to work off some aggression TO many assholes today.
> 
> What kind of gym does he go to?
Click to expand...






Hopefully an imaginary gym.


----------



## boedicca

This thread needs some visuals.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNpoJ8W53D8]Olbermann vs. Dramatic Chipmunk[/ame]


----------



## MaggieMae

saveliberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all news organizations--CNN, Fox, MSNBC, NBC, CBS, ABC--have policies re their news reporters and commentators making  contributions to specific political parties or candidates.  So it was really a lapse and dumb move for Olbermann to do that.  Perhaps he didn't read the memo at some point.  Who knows?
> 
> I imagine the suspension won't be permanent and he'll be back as he does have a small but faithful radical leftwing following.
> 
> But of ALL the news organizations, MSNBC is the one that was the most blatantly and intentionally dishonest during the campaign and election returns and blatantly partisan.  THAT should bother them far more than a contributions ethics gaffe by one of their darlings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That last absurd comment is why I can't seriously have a discussion with you. Surely you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing Olbermann under the bus too huh?
> 
> Who did you think was most biased of the liberal media?
Click to expand...


Just because a pundit expresses liberal opinions hardly means I wholeheartedly agree 100% of the time. You guys should try it, by not being dumb sheep to your fox and do the same thing.

I don't watch "liberal media." But presenting *facts* doesn't mean bias, although I do realize that you people have strayed so far from fact-checking that you can't tell the difference.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.



Since when does Blech admit that he's an "infotainer"??  GE and News Corp two are entirely different entities. But I could do a comparison between, say, GE and Halliburton.


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^That last absurd comment is why I can't seriously have a discussion with you. Surely you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing Olbermann under the bus too huh?
> 
> Who did you think was most biased of the liberal media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because a pundit expresses liberal opinions hardly means I wholeheartedly agree 100% of the time. You guys should try it, by not being dumb sheep to your fox and do the same thing.
> 
> I don't watch "liberal media." But presenting *facts* doesn't mean bias, although I do realize that you people have strayed so far from fact-checking that you can't tell the difference.
Click to expand...


Well I do my 'fact checking' by watching and then checking out the facts.

You seem to do your fact checking through Media Matters who I would guess have made maybe six honest and objective evaluations in their history.  And I bet you aren't checking THEM out.

Based on your comment I suspect you think MSNBC is great too.  I watched some of their coverage on election night.  It was horrendous, blatantly partisan, blatantly insulting to the intelligent viewer.


----------



## saveliberty

How do you make comparisions or informed comments without watching?

Denial of MSNBC, ABC, CBS, or NPR as liberal does not give you a liberal pass.


----------



## MaggieMae

Stephanie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny an editorial bias among the Fox commentators.  But I can honestly say that I have NEVER heard a Fox reporter or commentator utter an untruth that was not corrected immediately once the error was discovered.   You can disagree with their opinions.  You can disagree with their slant on things.  But I defy you to find a single instance where a misstatement of fact was made that they did not correct.  It is because they do demonstrate careful integrity in what they report that they have attracted the enormous audience they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you serious? Media Matters (yes, it's left-wing, because somebody needs to be on FOXWATCH 24/7), tracks every ignorant comment and lie Glenn Beck utters,* complete with backup video so there can be no question as to exactly what he said. There are 138 PAGES for you to peruse. Are you saying that every one of these was thereafter apologized for by some bigwig at Fox? Thanks, foxy, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day.
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.
Click to expand...


I guess you missed the part where I clearly pointed out *upfront* that the links contained within that Media Matters link SHOWS THE FUCKING BECK _VIDEOS_. So tell us again how MM lies but Beck didn't? This should be good.


----------



## saveliberty

boedicca said:


> This thread needs some visuals.
> 
> Olbermann vs. Dramatic Chipmunk



Now it needs a puke pail.  No offense to the squirrel.


----------



## MaggieMae

saveliberty said:


> I really don't want MM to meltdown.  Suppose it would cause a stroke if I told you I usually watch HLN followed by NBC and then a small sprinkling of FNN?  If you want to change me, dump HLN.


----------



## FlyingReganite

Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

Wow!

Over 400 posts in a thread about a cable news commentator that nobody watches.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE also has been a major player in Obama's Cap & Tax scheme.  They're getting some payoffs now through government policy and contracts, but if Cap & Tax passes, GE stands to make billions.   I'm guessing Newscorp has received zero government contracts and zero government policy initiatives in their favor.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know how anybody trusts MediaMatters with anything given its track record for hateful disinformation or how anybody expects to be taken seriously when quoting MediaMatters.  At the same time I see Beck as yes, an entertainer.  Anybody who expects to hold a major audience day in and day out has to be something of a performer.  But he is also dealing in subject matter and providing real, very well researched information that other media sources won't touch.  And it is because he is providing that service that is generating his impressive numbers.
> 
> I think Olbermann appealed mostly to the most angry, partisan, and mean spirited on the Left.   He did have something of a following there, but, as others have suggested, I'm guessing his steadily dropping viewership was a factor in his suspension.
Click to expand...


You are beyond serious brainwashing. Total indoctrination by the loony right is complete. My sympathies.


----------



## Foxfyre

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE also has been a major player in Obama's Cap & Tax scheme.  They're getting some payoffs now through government policy and contracts, but if Cap & Tax passes, GE stands to make billions.   I'm guessing Newscorp has received zero government contracts and zero government policy initiatives in their favor.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know how anybody trusts MediaMatters with anything given its track record for hateful disinformation or how anybody expects to be taken seriously when quoting MediaMatters.  At the same time I see Beck as yes, an entertainer.  Anybody who expects to hold a major audience day in and day out has to be something of a performer.  But he is also dealing in subject matter and providing real, very well researched information that other media sources won't touch.  And it is because he is providing that service that is generating his impressive numbers.
> 
> I think Olbermann appealed mostly to the most angry, partisan, and mean spirited on the Left.   He did have something of a following there, but, as others have suggested, I'm guessing his steadily dropping viewership was a factor in his suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are beyond serious brainwashing. Total indoctrination by the loony right is complete. My sympathies.
Click to expand...


Whatever Maggie.  Whatever.   (Wanders off reciting "I will not feed the trolls, argue with idiots, or engage in exercises of futility. . . I will not feed the. . . .)


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing Olbermann under the bus too huh?
> 
> Who did you think was most biased of the liberal media?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a pundit expresses liberal opinions hardly means I wholeheartedly agree 100% of the time. You guys should try it, by not being dumb sheep to your fox and do the same thing.
> 
> I don't watch "liberal media." But presenting *facts* doesn't mean bias, although I do realize that you people have strayed so far from fact-checking that you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I do my 'fact checking' by watching and then checking out the facts.
> 
> You seem to do your fact checking through Media Matters who I would guess have made maybe six honest and objective evaluations in their history.  And I bet you aren't checking THEM out.
> 
> Based on your comment I suspect you think MSNBC is great too.  I watched some of their coverage on election night.  It was horrendous, blatantly partisan, blatantly insulting to the intelligent viewer.
Click to expand...


*If* you do any fact-checking, it is _so very obviously _from sources of your personal choice. And no, I do not watch MSNBC on a regular basis. I turn on Morning Joe but will switch to C-Span at 7am. Now there's a place that WILL knock your socks off as far as truth. My television news source is almost always CNN, which is the *ONLY* fair and balanced cable news channel. Their panels of journalists are consistently an even mix.


----------



## MaggieMae

saveliberty said:


> How do you make comparisions or informed comments without watching?
> 
> Denial of MSNBC, ABC, CBS, or NPR as liberal does not give you a liberal pass.



WHO are you talking to?

Here's where I form opinions on current news items and events: I read _THE WEEK_ in hard copy, which reviews the current news items and events, but from BOTH perspectives. THE WEEK quotes from all publications: NYT, WSJ, LATimes, Washington Times, etc., etc. I then might go online to one of those to read the entire piece written about the subject.

The Week Magazine: Political News and Cartoons, Current Events and Entertainment Online

^Ironically, their current issue, which I haven't read yet, headlines the Olbermann suspension, so you can see for yourself how they treat the top stories.

Frankly, I'm part of a dying breed of READERS. I don't use blogsites like Huffington Post to feed _their_ opinions for me to then parrot. I also rarely even read Media Matters, except if I happen to be directed there while reading something else online. I do subscribe to Politico. Are they biased too? 

The right wing noise machine has so dismissed The New York Times that it is rare anyone from the left even DARES post a quote or link to one of their articles knowing full well the people who SHOULD read what might be posted from NYT, won't. So why bother? How's *that* for media control? 

If you people had your way, the news media would be entirely comprised of right wing idealogues, "news" articles with a definite slant to the right by virtue of just their headlines alone, and all blogsites other than those supporting the far right would be abolished. Yes, MSNBC is a left-leaning outlet, BUT, it makes no bones about that fact. (Unlike FoxNoise who continues to claim it is "fair and balanced," which the entire world knows by now is pure horseshit.)


----------



## MaggieMae

Mr Clean said:


> Wow!
> 
> Over 400 posts in a thread about a cable news commentator that nobody watches.



 That says it all.


----------



## MaggieMae

Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> GE also has been a major player in Obama's Cap & Tax scheme.  They're getting some payoffs now through government policy and contracts, but if Cap & Tax passes, GE stands to make billions.   I'm guessing Newscorp has received zero government contracts and zero government policy initiatives in their favor.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know how anybody trusts MediaMatters with anything given its track record for hateful disinformation or how anybody expects to be taken seriously when quoting MediaMatters.  At the same time I see Beck as yes, an entertainer.  Anybody who expects to hold a major audience day in and day out has to be something of a performer.  But he is also dealing in subject matter and providing real, very well researched information that other media sources won't touch.  And it is because he is providing that service that is generating his impressive numbers.
> 
> I think Olbermann appealed mostly to the most angry, partisan, and mean spirited on the Left.   He did have something of a following there, but, as others have suggested, I'm guessing his steadily dropping viewership was a factor in his suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are beyond serious brainwashing. Total indoctrination by the loony right is complete. My sympathies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever Maggie.  Whatever.   (Wanders off reciting "I will not feed the trolls, argue with idiots, or engage in exercises of futility. . . I will not feed the. . . .)
Click to expand...


If you ever said anything different, I wouldn't get on your case. Yes, it is indeed an exercise in futility to try to reason with someone so afflicted with tunnel vision.


----------



## Foxfyre

Maggie posts MediaMatters as a source and accuses me of being brainwashed????


----------



## elvis

Foxfyre said:


> Maggie posts MediaMatters as a source and accuses me of being brainwashed????



what if you're both brainwashed?


----------



## Foxfyre

elvis said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie posts MediaMatters as a source and accuses me of being brainwashed????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if you're both brainwashed?
Click to expand...


I suppose those who are brainwashed probably don't know it.  But at least I know better than to go to MediaMatters for credible information.


----------



## FlyingReganite

Foxfyre said:


> I suppose those who are brainwashed probably don't know it.  But at least I know better than to go to MediaMatters for credible information.


----------



## Liability

I find Keith Olberman to be a pathetic shithead.  Really.  The guy is a useless clot.  He is trite, unintelligent, boring, self-important, unfunny.  As far as MSNBC is concerned, he could have been shit canned long ago just because he has so little of value to offer.  I find him repulsive and completely unpersuasive.

That said, the fact that he contributes to the political campaigns of like-minded liberal Democratics hardly qualifies as a firing offense. Not even a suspension worthy offense.  It's not like he is a *news* "reporter."  He is a fucking talking head.  He is infotainment.  

Doe ANYbody think, "Oh my!  Now that I know he contributes to the political campaigns of his fellow travelers, Keith loses credibility?"

Fuck.  He never had any actual *journalistic* credibility in the first place.

I cannot stand the guy, but MSLSD just lost a little more of its own credibility.  That's no easy trick considering how low they were to begin with.


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^That last absurd comment is why I can't seriously have a discussion with you. Surely you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing Olbermann under the bus too huh?
> 
> Who did you think was most biased of the liberal media?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because a pundit expresses liberal opinions hardly means I wholeheartedly agree 100% of the time. You guys should try it, by not being dumb sheep to your fox and do the same thing.
> 
> I don't watch "liberal media." But presenting *facts* doesn't mean bias, although I do realize that you people have strayed so far from fact-checking that you can't tell the difference.
Click to expand...

ah, there it is

"you are all dumb sheep"


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you serious? Media Matters (yes, it's left-wing, because somebody needs to be on FOXWATCH 24/7), tracks every ignorant comment and lie Glenn Beck utters,* complete with backup video so there can be no question as to exactly what he said. There are 138 PAGES for you to peruse. Are you saying that every one of these was thereafter apologized for by some bigwig at Fox? Thanks, foxy, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day.
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> Glenn Beck | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the part where I clearly pointed out *upfront* that the links contained within that Media Matters link SHOWS THE FUCKING BECK _VIDEOS_. So tell us again how MM lies but Beck didn't? This should be good.
Click to expand...

because MM LIES about what was said, takes it OUT OF CONTEXT and TWISTS into something it never was


----------



## DiveCon

MaggieMae said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE also has been a major player in Obama's Cap & Tax scheme.  They're getting some payoffs now through government policy and contracts, but if Cap & Tax passes, GE stands to make billions.   I'm guessing Newscorp has received zero government contracts and zero government policy initiatives in their favor.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know how anybody trusts MediaMatters with anything given its track record for hateful disinformation or how anybody expects to be taken seriously when quoting MediaMatters.  At the same time I see Beck as yes, an entertainer.  Anybody who expects to hold a major audience day in and day out has to be something of a performer.  But he is also dealing in subject matter and providing real, very well researched information that other media sources won't touch.  And it is because he is providing that service that is generating his impressive numbers.
> 
> I think Olbermann appealed mostly to the most angry, partisan, and mean spirited on the Left.   He did have something of a following there, but, as others have suggested, I'm guessing his steadily dropping viewership was a factor in his suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are beyond serious brainwashing. Total indoctrination by the loony right is complete. My sympathies.
Click to expand...

You are beyond serious brainwashing. Total indoctrination by the loony left is complete. My sympathies.


----------



## Rinata

LibocalypseNow said:


> LOL! Funny stuff. I watched a couple minutes of their "Election Coverage" and i really was shocked how much they looked like a bunch of angry children throwing temper tantrums. Do they really call that Journalism over at NBC? Man,they should have been embarrassed. And i'm sorry but that Madcow chick really is heinous. She talks in that deep manly voice thinking that she sounds smart. When i think of hysterical Moveon.org skanks,i think of ole Madcow immediately. She's a perfect Mascot for them. NBC really has fallen on tough times. Can the "Thrill up my Leg" doofus save them? I doubt it.



Nome of that is true. You lie so much!!


----------



## Intense

Liability said:


> I find Keith Olberman to be a pathetic shithead.  Really.  The guy is a useless clot.  He is trite, unintelligent, boring, self-important, unfunny.  As far as MSNBC is concerned, he could have been shit canned long ago just because he has so little of value to offer.  I find him repulsive and completely unpersuasive.
> 
> That said, the fact that he contributes to the political campaigns of like-minded liberal Democratics hardly qualifies as a firing offense. Not even a suspension worthy offense.  It's not like he is a *news* "reporter."  He is a fucking talking head.  He is infotainment.
> 
> Doe ANYbody think, "Oh my!  Now that I know he contributes to the political campaigns of his fellow travelers, Keith loses credibility?"
> 
> Fuck.  He never had any actual *journalistic* credibility in the first place.
> 
> I cannot stand the guy, but MSLSD just lost a little more of its own credibility.  That's no easy trick considering how low they were to begin with.



You know, if they hadn't announced it, probably only about 10 people would even know.


----------



## Intense

MaggieMae said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC suspends Olbermann over political contributions | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> So what's good for the goose, apparently isn't good for the gander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Contract Law and Employer Policy. That's just the structure. What goes on at MSNBC has nothing to do with what goes on with FOX, What goes on at MSNBC has to do with MSNBC, it's their policy Olberman violated. He donated without approval, and there was no disclosure, he should have stated on the show that he donated, which is more important. Should you ever get caught watching FOX, you will witness disclosure statements regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so sure. Link us, please.
Click to expand...


What are you disputing Maggie?


----------



## Intense

MaggieMae said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a publicity stunt, nothing more....he'll be back, smug as ever next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very possible. FOX milked that cow pretty dry though. Sometimes GE does things backwards and inside out though. It's like nobody's allowed to state the obvious there sometimes. GE should really go back in time to 1982. Life was kinder to them then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the antagonism expressed by the right against GE is ignorant. It employs thousands of people, and if it weren't for the fact that the company is assumed to "lean left," but "leaned right" instead, all you people would be touting GE as the symbol of American capitalism and free market success.
Click to expand...


I don't see GE as either Right or Left Maggie, but as having a Seat in the Oligarchy that is playing us no matter which way we turn. The GE of today is not what it was 20 years ago even. Not that matters to you, nothing matters to you more than the sound of your own voice, huh?


----------



## Intense

Almost a clean sweep except for a few glitches, and they can't cope with it.


----------



## Truthmatters

FlyingReganite said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose those who are brainwashed probably don't know it.  But at least I know better than to go to MediaMatters for credible information.
Click to expand...


Funny you think so, MM links to the person actually saying what they claimed they said.

Cold Hard evidence and you refuse to see it.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Cold Hard evidence and you refuse to see it.




You wouldn't recognize Cold Hard Evidence if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.


----------



## Avatar4321

Liability said:


> I find Keith Olberman to be a pathetic shithead.  Really.  The guy is a useless clot.  He is trite, unintelligent, boring, self-important, unfunny.  As far as MSNBC is concerned, he could have been shit canned long ago just because he has so little of value to offer.  I find him repulsive and completely unpersuasive.
> 
> That said, the fact that he contributes to the political campaigns of like-minded liberal Democratics hardly qualifies as a firing offense. Not even a suspension worthy offense.  It's not like he is a *news* "reporter."  He is a fucking talking head.  He is infotainment.
> 
> Doe ANYbody think, "Oh my!  Now that I know he contributes to the political campaigns of his fellow travelers, Keith loses credibility?"
> 
> Fuck.  He never had any actual *journalistic* credibility in the first place.
> 
> I cannot stand the guy, but MSLSD just lost a little more of its own credibility.  That's no easy trick considering how low they were to begin with.



Sums up my opinion of him quite succinctly.


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> I find Keith Olberman to be a pathetic shithead.  Really.  The guy is a useless clot.  He is trite, unintelligent, boring, self-important, unfunny.  As far as MSNBC is concerned, he could have been shit canned long ago just because he has so little of value to offer.  I find him repulsive and completely unpersuasive.
> 
> That said, the fact that he contributes to the political campaigns of like-minded liberal Democratics hardly qualifies as a firing offense. Not even a suspension worthy offense.  It's not like he is a *news* "reporter."  He is a fucking talking head.  He is infotainment.
> 
> Doe ANYbody think, "Oh my!  Now that I know he contributes to the political campaigns of his fellow travelers, Keith loses credibility?"
> 
> Fuck.  He never had any actual *journalistic* credibility in the first place.
> 
> I cannot stand the guy, but MSLSD just lost a little more of its own credibility.  That's no easy trick considering how low they were to begin with.



I agree.  Which is probably why they didn't fire him but only suspended him--gives them an out with others who violate similar rules.  But I think the punishment was as harsh as it was simply because he had become such a liability.  Almost no viewership.  Advertisers deserting them in droves.  He simply wasn't drawing a profitable crowd.   They used this as an excuse to see if somebody else would do better in that slot.  If not, they can still bring him back.


----------



## Samson

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...














Who is Kieth Olbermann?


----------



## Jeremy

Truthmatters said:


>


----------



## DiveCon

Rinata said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Funny stuff. I watched a couple minutes of their "Election Coverage" and i really was shocked how much they looked like a bunch of angry children throwing temper tantrums. Do they really call that Journalism over at NBC? Man,they should have been embarrassed. And i'm sorry but that Madcow chick really is heinous. She talks in that deep manly voice thinking that she sounds smart. When i think of hysterical Moveon.org skanks,i think of ole Madcow immediately. She's a perfect Mascot for them. NBC really has fallen on tough times. Can the "Thrill up my Leg" doofus save them? I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nome of that is true. You lie so much!!
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
what MASSIVE irony


----------



## boedicca

Indeed.  USMB is going to need to take a massive dose of deferoxamine or possibly undergo dialysis.

The Irony Poisoning is Extreme.


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Hard evidence and you refuse to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize Cold Hard Evidence if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
Click to expand...


Untitled Document
On February 14, a Florida Appeals court ruled there is absolutely nothing illegal about lying, concealing or distorting information by a major press organization.
The court reversed the $425,000 jury verdict in favor of journalist Jane Akre who charged she was pressured by Fox Television management and lawyers to air what she knew, and documented, to be false information. The ruling basically declares it is technically not against any law, rule, or regulation to deliberately
lie or distort the news on a television broadcast.





This case is in the court records you atrophied brained partisan con.


----------



## boedicca

I have a policy of not clicking on any Truthmattersnotatall linkety links.

She never explains why they have any relevance to the discussion, hence My Policy.


----------



## Truthmatters

Media Matters for America

You dont read the evidence that is presented??????

No wonder your sooo fucking stupid


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Hard evidence and you refuse to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize Cold Hard Evidence if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untitled Document
> On February 14, a Florida Appeals court ruled there is absolutely nothing illegal about lying, concealing or distorting information by a major press organization.
> The court reversed the $425,000 jury verdict in favor of journalist Jane Akre who charged she was pressured by Fox Television management and lawyers to air what she knew, and documented, to be false information. The ruling basically declares it is technically not against any law, rule, or regulation to deliberately
> lie or distort the news on a television broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is in the court records you atrophied brained partisan con.
Click to expand...

you realize that disproves your claim, right?
you claimed that FNC went to court to get permission to lie
they did no such thing
you remain a pathetic moron and a proven LIAR


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> I have a policy of not clicking on any Truthmattersnotatall linkety links.
> 
> She never explains why they have any relevance to the discussion, hence My Policy.



You do realize that unless you examine the evidence given you by the other side then you are nothing but a partisan hack by your own addmission right?


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> Media Matters for America
> 
> You dont read the evidence that is presented??????
> 
> No wonder your sooo fucking stupid


you are the braindead moron for thinking mediamatters is a reliable source


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Media Matters for America
> 
> You dont read the evidence that is presented??????
> 
> No wonder your sooo fucking stupid





Stupid is posting links without having any ability to post a cogent commentary on why they are relevant.

You have never, in all the filth and blather you've posted on this board, ever posted anything worthy of clickage.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a policy of not clicking on any Truthmattersnotatall linkety links.
> 
> She never explains why they have any relevance to the discussion, hence My Policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that unless you examine the evidence given you by the other side then you are nothing but a partisan hack by your own addmission right?
Click to expand...

do you?


----------



## boedicca

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters for America
> 
> You dont read the evidence that is presented??????
> 
> No wonder your sooo fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> you are the braindead moron for think mediamatters is a reliable source
Click to expand...



Your sentence is too long.  A period after the fifth word would be the proper place to conclude.


----------



## The T

Sarah G said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the propaganda mills on both sides, from Fox to MSNBC, entertain folks and make folks aware just how much crap the mills spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back. I'd count on it.
Click to expand...

 
The Dumbass couldn't make it as a Sportscaster either. Looks like he failed here too. He should try another line of work.


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.2dca.org/opinions/Opinion_Pages/Opinion_Page_2003/February/February 14, 2003/2D01-529.pdf



 We agree with WTVT that
the FCC&#8217;s policy against the intentional falsification of the news &#8211; which the FCC has
called its &#8220;news distortion policy&#8221; &#8211; does not qualify as the required &#8220;law, rule, or
regulation&#8221; under section 448.102.

Top of page four of the court document that Fox lawyers filed in court.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.2dca.org/opinions/Opinion_Pages/Opinion_Page_2003/February/February 14, 2003/2D01-529.pdf



I dare.  Write a coherence paragraph which provides a reason why anyone should click on that link.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.2dca.org/opinions/Opinion_Pages/Opinion_Page_2003/February/February 14, 2003/2D01-529.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> We agree with WTVT that
> the FCC&#8217;s policy against the intentional falsification of the news &#8211; which the FCC has
> called its &#8220;news distortion policy&#8221; &#8211; does not qualify as the required &#8220;law, rule, or
> regulation&#8221; under section 448.102.
> 
> Top of page four of the court document that Fox lawyers filed in court.


you realize that is an APPEAL to a previous verdict, right?
as in THEY were taken to court and were appealing a bad verdict
or are you just that fucking stupid you dont understand


----------



## Truthmatters

You said you never read what is presented as evidence so go beat off somewhere else.


----------



## Sarah G

The T said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's fair to compare FOX to MSNBC. FOX actually Attracts viewers, MSNBC repels viewers. There is no common basis between the two. MSNBC will be better off after the GE tie is severed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back. I'd count on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dumbass couldn't make it as a Sportscaster either. Looks like he failed here too. He should try another line of work.
Click to expand...


Racist Rush is the one who couldn't "make it" as a sportscaster.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> You said you never read what is presented as evidence so go beat off somewhere else.


ah, ok, you ARE that fucking stupid

case closed


----------



## Truthmatters

I gave you court documentation that Fox news used and won a court case by proving there are no laws to keep it from lying to its viewers.

Fox needed to sue or they were fucked , in this document they even admitt that they lied.


----------



## skookerasbil

Check this out folks...........video of Swallow working ut at the gym "to blow off some of this aggression.......due to assholes".

Anyway......somebody posted this up awhile back so its a re-post, but here, we're all thinking "gym".........but evidently not..........

ps....Swallow is the white guy..............


breakdance vin diesel - Bing Videos


Took me 20 minutes to stop laughing my balls off............


----------



## DiveCon

Sarah G said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back. I'd count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbass couldn't make it as a Sportscaster either. Looks like he failed here too. He should try another line of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist Rush is the one who couldn't "make it" as a sportscaster.
Click to expand...

that is pathetically stupid of you to say
but then, it is within your known parameters of intellect


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> I gave you court documentation that Fox news used and won a court case by proving there are no laws to keep it from lying to its viewers.
> 
> Fox needed to sue or they were fucked , in this document they even admitt that they lied.


you are too stupid to even understand what you posted


----------



## Truthmatters

awww how cute that they are now trying to change the subject instead of dealing with the cold hard court documented fact that their personal little media station is a lying sack of con shit.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sarah G said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back. I'd count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbass couldn't make it as a Sportscaster either. Looks like he failed here too. He should try another line of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist Rush is the one who couldn't "make it" as a sportscaster.
Click to expand...











even Mr Limbaugh has days of being Captain Obvious................


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> You said you never read what is presented as evidence so go beat off somewhere else.





Really TM, you must quit posting about your unrequited fetishes in public. 

It's most unbecoming.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> awww how cute that they are now trying to change the subject instead of dealing with the cold hard court documented fact that their personal little media station is a lying sack of con shit.





Your Charm Offensive isn't convincing anyone.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Truthmatters

Case No. 2D01-529


----------



## Truthmatters

NEW WORLD COMMUNICATIONS OF )
TAMPA, INC., d/b/a WTVT-TV, )
)
Appellant, )
)
v. ) Case No. 2D01-529
)
JANE AKRE, )
)
Appellee.







Because the FCC&#8217;s news distortion policy is not a &#8220;law, rule, or regulation&#8221;
under section 448.102, Akre has failed to state a claim under the whistle-blower's
statute. Accordingly, we reverse the judgment in her favor and remand for entry of a
judgment in favor of WTVT.
Reversed and remanded.
CASANUEVA, J., and GREEN, OLIVER L., SENIOR JUDGE, Concur.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> awww how cute that they are now trying to change the subject instead of dealing with the cold hard court documented fact that their personal little media station is a lying sack of con shit.


----------



## boedicca

TM = Moron

That's really all there is to it.


----------



## skookerasbil

Anybody hear any official estimate of the # of liberals who hit the eject button this week??


----------



## Truthmatters

This is what the right is reduced to.

Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.

This is why you will see your precious lie packed tea party fail in the long run.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.2dca.org/opinions/Opinion_Pages/Opinion_Page_2003/February/February 14, 2003/2D01-529.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> We agree with WTVT that
> the FCCs policy against the intentional falsification of the news  which the FCC has
> called its news distortion policy  does not qualify as the required law, rule, or
> regulation under section 448.102.
> 
> Top of page four of the court document that Fox lawyers filed in court.


You consistently distort the nature of this suit.

The reporters filed suit under a law which the appellate court found did not apply, therefore the original judgement was flawed.  

Fox News did not sue for "the right to lie".  That's a falsehood.  But your irrational hatred of Fox will not let you see that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> NEW WORLD COMMUNICATIONS OF )
> TAMPA, INC., d/b/a WTVT-TV, )
> )
> Appellant, )
> )
> v. ) Case No. 2D01-529
> )
> JANE AKRE, )
> )
> Appellee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the FCC&#8217;s news distortion policy is not a &#8220;law, rule, or regulation&#8221;
> under section 448.102, Akre has failed to state a claim under the whistle-blower's
> statute. Accordingly, we reverse the judgment in her favor and remand for entry of a
> judgment in favor of WTVT.
> Reversed and remanded.
> CASANUEVA, J., and GREEN, OLIVER L., SENIOR JUDGE, Concur.



They argued there were no laws against them lying and won.

They get to lie for free and you idiots make them your news of choice.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> awww how cute that they are now trying to change the subject instead of dealing with the cold hard court documented fact that their personal little media station is a lying sack of con shit.


uh, no, you are the one changing the subject
the subject here isnt FNC moron


----------



## daveman

Sarah G said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant comment.
> 
> They are all standing up for him and they say he'll be back. I'd count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumbass couldn't make it as a Sportscaster either. Looks like he failed here too. He should try another line of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist Rush is the one who couldn't "make it" as a sportscaster.
Click to expand...

He seems to be doing better now, doesn't he?

And you can't stand that.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> NEW WORLD COMMUNICATIONS OF )
> TAMPA, INC., d/b/a WTVT-TV, )
> )
> Appellant, )
> )
> v. ) Case No. 2D01-529
> )
> JANE AKRE, )
> )
> Appellee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the FCC&#8217;s news distortion policy is not a &#8220;law, rule, or regulation&#8221;
> under section 448.102, Akre has failed to state a claim under the whistle-blower's
> statute. Accordingly, we reverse the judgment in her favor and remand for entry of a
> judgment in favor of WTVT.
> Reversed and remanded.
> CASANUEVA, J., and GREEN, OLIVER L., SENIOR JUDGE, Concur.


do you even understand that is an APPEAL, not what you are trying to claim?


and just what does this have to do with Keith Olbermann being suspended?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> This is what the right is reduced to.
> 
> Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.




You don't have the wit to post a silly pic, but you've got the name calling down pat.  

Name calling and links you can't explain are your entire repertoire, you sorry little drip.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> They argued there were no laws against them lying and won.
> 
> They get to lie for free and you idiots make them your news of choice.





USMB lets you lie for free all of the time - and you now have a problem with lying for free?

What's up with that?


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> This is what the right is reduced to.
> 
> Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.
> 
> This is why you will see your precious lie packed tea party fail in the long run.


uh, no, not "the right"
you get it WRONG again

what a shock


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They argued there were no laws against them lying and won.
> 
> They get to lie for free and you idiots make them your news of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB lets you lie for free all of the time - and you now have a problem with lying for free?
> 
> What's up with that?
Click to expand...


Unlike you I dont like lies.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> NEW WORLD COMMUNICATIONS OF )
> TAMPA, INC., d/b/a WTVT-TV, )
> )
> Appellant, )
> )
> v. ) Case No. 2D01-529
> )
> JANE AKRE, )
> )
> Appellee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the FCCs news distortion policy is not a law, rule, or regulation
> under section 448.102, Akre has failed to state a claim under the whistle-blower's
> statute. Accordingly, we reverse the judgment in her favor and remand for entry of a
> judgment in favor of WTVT.
> Reversed and remanded.
> CASANUEVA, J., and GREEN, OLIVER L., SENIOR JUDGE, Concur.


Congratulations.  You just proved that Akre's lawyers were so stupid they filed suit based on the wrong law.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its not a law.

Fox argued and won that case.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEW WORLD COMMUNICATIONS OF )
> TAMPA, INC., d/b/a WTVT-TV, )
> )
> Appellant, )
> )
> v. ) Case No. 2D01-529
> )
> JANE AKRE, )
> )
> Appellee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the FCCs news distortion policy is not a law, rule, or regulation
> under section 448.102, Akre has failed to state a claim under the whistle-blower's
> statute. Accordingly, we reverse the judgment in her favor and remand for entry of a
> judgment in favor of WTVT.
> Reversed and remanded.
> CASANUEVA, J., and GREEN, OLIVER L., SENIOR JUDGE, Concur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They argued there were no laws against them lying and won.
> 
> They get to lie for free and you idiots make them your news of choice.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should lobby your elected representatives to pass a law saying all news should conform to rigid government standards.  

Totalitarians dig that sorta thing.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> This is what the right is reduced to.
> 
> Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.
> 
> This is why you will see your precious lie packed tea party fail in the long run.





s0n........you're not getting it.

We couldnt give a rats ass about "the facts".


*We won.........BIG.........*





and the left got their balls kicked in


----------



## saveliberty

At some point, suspended indefinitely without pay will mean new job.  Maybe Keith can get happy meals back in San Francisco as a community organizer?


----------



## Truthmatters

skookerasbil said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the right is reduced to.
> 
> Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.
> 
> This is why you will see your precious lie packed tea party fail in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n........you're not getting it.
> 
> We couldnt give a rats ass about "the facts".
> 
> 
> *We won.........BIG.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the left got their balls kicked in
Click to expand...


Thank you for prooving my point for me.


----------



## skookerasbil

ps..........and please Truth...........stop with the limpwristed whiney stuff which is such the social dogma surrounding lefites.

Its so fcukking true..........................

Ive never understoood men who embrace the left and the attendent limpwristed stuff...........never got that. I still am convinced it has something to do with them carring those gay fcukking lunchboxes to school as kids and getting their faces kicked in on the school playground


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Its not a law.
> 
> Fox argued and won that case.



Once again, you prove you know nothing of the case.  The reporter filed suit under the whistleblower protection law.  The appellate court found it didn't apply.

Do pay attention.


----------



## Truthmatters

Um Dear fucking idiot.

I am a female


----------



## saveliberty

They could get Maddow just about any night for indecent exposure.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> Um Dear fucking idiot.
> 
> I am a female


who really cares?
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a law.
> 
> Fox argued and won that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you prove you know nothing of the case.  The reporter filed suit under the whistleblower protection law.  The appellate court found it didn't apply.
> 
> Do pay attention.
Click to expand...


And did you read the case you dim witted taintwallow?

Fox argued there was NO law that prohibited them from lying to the viewer.

They were proven liars in court and had to counter with "Yeah wlel lying isnt againt the law".


You can pretend it didnt happen but the facts are much taller than your pile of rat shit arguement.


----------



## skookerasbil

see post # 516?? Thats what I mean.........excatly what Im talking about. We all knew them in grade school but never realized how they'd turn out............but they always stuck out like a sore thumb. Just total gay...........somehow, that bleeding heart wet handshake fcukking approach to life endures.......................

what a disgrace............

These people gotta get checked for Low T condition or some shit..........


----------



## DiveCon

saveliberty said:


> They could get Maddow just about any night for indecent exposure.


uh, WHAT?!?!?

gonna need some proof of this one

but again this is not really on topic of Keith Olbermann being suspended


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a law.
> 
> Fox argued and won that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you prove you know nothing of the case.  The reporter filed suit under the whistleblower protection law.  The appellate court found it didn't apply.
> 
> Do pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And did you read the case you dim witted taintwallow?
> 
> Fox argued there was NO law that prohibited them from lying to the viewer.
> 
> They were proven liars in court and had to counter with "Yeah wlel lying isnt againt the law".
> 
> 
> You can pretend it didnt happen but the facts are much taller than your pile of rat shit arguement.
Click to expand...

NO, wrong again


and please stop deflecting and get back on the topic of Keith Olbermann being suspended


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the right is reduced to.
> 
> Silly pictures and name calling in response to cold hard court documented facts.
> 
> This is why you will see your precious lie packed tea party fail in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n........you're not getting it.
> 
> We couldnt give a rats ass about "the facts".
> 
> 
> *We won.........BIG.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the left got their balls kicked in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for prooving my point for me.
Click to expand...


At least one of you admitted the truth.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They argued there were no laws against them lying and won.
> 
> They get to lie for free and you idiots make them your news of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB lets you lie for free all of the time - and you now have a problem with lying for free?
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike you I dont like lies.
Click to expand...

Then you'd best stop citing MediaMatters.


----------



## saveliberty

DiveCon said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could get Maddow just about any night for indecent exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, WHAT?!?!?
> 
> gonna need some proof of this one
> 
> but again this is not really on topic of Keith Olbermann being suspended
Click to expand...


All that crap she exposes people to?  Yes I know, but I thought it would sidetrack the dog.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a law.
> 
> Fox argued and won that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you prove you know nothing of the case.  The reporter filed suit under the whistleblower protection law.  The appellate court found it didn't apply.
> 
> Do pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And did you read the case you dim witted taintwallow?
> 
> Fox argued there was NO law that prohibited them from lying to the viewer.
> 
> They were proven liars in court and had to counter with "Yeah wlel lying isnt againt the law".
> 
> 
> You can pretend it didnt happen but the facts are much taller than your pile of rat shit arguement.
Click to expand...

It's rare to see someone so proud of their irrational hatred.


----------



## DiveCon

saveliberty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could get Maddow just about any night for indecent exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, WHAT?!?!?
> 
> gonna need some proof of this one
> 
> but again this is not really on topic of Keith Olbermann being suspended
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that crap she exposes people to?  Yes I know, but I thought it would sidetrack the dog.
Click to expand...

ah, i thought you meant how she dresses
and when i have watched she always seemed very modestly dressed


----------



## skookerasbil

yes..........to get back on track on this thread..................









ps.....heard rumors this week that Olbermann is really bald. Anybody else hear that?


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you prove you know nothing of the case.  The reporter filed suit under the whistleblower protection law.  The appellate court found it didn't apply.
> 
> Do pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did you read the case you dim witted taintwallow?
> 
> Fox argued there was NO law that prohibited them from lying to the viewer.
> 
> They were proven liars in court and had to counter with "Yeah wlel lying isnt againt the law".
> 
> 
> You can pretend it didnt happen but the facts are much taller than your pile of rat shit arguement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's rare to see someone so proud of their irrational hatred.
Click to expand...


That is what they argued and all your crap doesnt change that cold hard fact.

Squirm all you wish.


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB lets you lie for free all of the time - and you now have a problem with lying for free?
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you I dont like lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you'd best stop citing MediaMatters.
Click to expand...


TheMediaReport.com :: The resource of bias and lies in today's media


Dave is also a contributing writer to NewsBusters.org, the popular media-bias blog of the Media Research Center.

Dave is also the creator and author of Frankenlies.com. 

In addition to several other forums, Frankenlies.com was mentioned by Bill O'Reilly on both The O'Reilly Factor and The Radio Factor. It was also cited as a source in the bestselling book by Peter Schweizer, Do As I Say (Not As I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy.


----------



## MarcATL

Stephanie said:


> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.


Pssst...hey you low-information voter.

I dare you to check out the facts...I DARE you!

http://mediamatters.org/research/201011050024


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pssst...hey you low-information voter.*
> 
> I dare you to check out the facts...I DARE you!
> 
> Right-wing media launch bogus attacks on Obama&#39;s India trip | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...


Irony is such a bitch.


----------



## Truthmatters

John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America


The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...hey you low-information voter.
> 
> I dare you to check out the facts...I DARE you!
> 
> Right-wing media launch bogus attacks on Obama&#39;s India trip | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...

FAIL

mediamatter is not a source for FACTS


----------



## Truthmatters

Beck sidekicks equate linking Beck to CA shooter with blaming Olbermann for Manchester rampage* | Media Matters for America


They say JUST WHAT IS CLAIMED.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> And did you read the case you dim witted taintwallow?
> 
> Fox argued there was NO law that prohibited them from lying to the viewer.
> 
> They were proven liars in court and had to counter with "Yeah wlel lying isnt againt the law".
> 
> 
> You can pretend it didnt happen but the facts are much taller than your pile of rat shit arguement.
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare to see someone so proud of their irrational hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what they argued and all your crap doesnt change that cold hard fact.
> 
> Squirm all you wish.
Click to expand...

Your "facts" have been proven false.  That you still desperately cling to them speaks reams about your credibility...and it's none too good.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you I dont like lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'd best stop citing MediaMatters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TheMediaReport.com :: The resource of bias and lies in today's media
> 
> 
> Dave is also a contributing writer to NewsBusters.org, the popular media-bias blog of the Media Research Center.
> 
> Dave is also the creator and author of Frankenlies.com.
> 
> In addition to several other forums, Frankenlies.com was mentioned by Bill O'Reilly on both The O'Reilly Factor and The Radio Factor. It was also cited as a source in the bestselling book by Peter Schweizer, Do As I Say (Not As I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming I'm Dave Pierre?

What's your proof?  That my name is Dave?


You really have lost your mind, haven't you?


----------



## Truthmatters

Beck revives anti-Semitic Soros conspiracy theory | Media Matters for America


Tape shows Just What They claim coming out of Becks own mouth.


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'd best stop citing MediaMatters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMediaReport.com :: The resource of bias and lies in today's media
> 
> 
> Dave is also a contributing writer to NewsBusters.org, the popular media-bias blog of the Media Research Center.
> 
> Dave is also the creator and author of Frankenlies.com.
> 
> In addition to several other forums, Frankenlies.com was mentioned by Bill O'Reilly on both The O'Reilly Factor and The Radio Factor. It was also cited as a source in the bestselling book by Peter Schweizer, Do As I Say (Not As I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming I'm Dave Pierre?
> 
> What's your proof?  That my name is Dave?
> 
> 
> You really have lost your mind, haven't you?
Click to expand...


Dear Idiot , its your first link to try and smear MM.

The guy is a right wing hack.


----------



## Truthmatters

A President was killed the last time right-wing hatred ran wild like this | Media Matters for America

Its a blog post and NOT an article you assclown.


----------



## DiveCon

can anyone relate how any of this bullshit TneverM is posting relates in ANY WAY to Keith Olbermann being Suspended?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Beck revives anti-Semitic Soros conspiracy theory | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Tape shows Just What They claim coming out of Becks own mouth.




Is Beck a journalist or a commentator/infortainer?

Do you know the difference?


----------



## boedicca

DiveCon said:


> can anyone relate how any of this bullshit TneverM is posting relates in ANY WAY to Keith Olbermann being Suspended?




No.

And she can't either.


----------



## Truthmatters

What the holy fuck does his job title have to do with wether MM told the truth about what the asshole said?


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone relate how any of this bullshit TneverM is posting relates in ANY WAY to Keith Olbermann being Suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And she can't either.
Click to expand...


Dear mush minded partisan hack, this is a discussion about the integrity of the media.

That is why the OP posted the original story.

Are you really this stupid?


----------



## elvis

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone relate how any of this bullshit TneverM is posting relates in ANY WAY to Keith Olbermann being Suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And she can't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Dear mush minded partisan hack,* this is a discussion about the integrity of the media.
> 
> That is why the OP posted the original story.
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
Click to expand...

more irony.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheMediaReport.com :: The resource of bias and lies in today's media
> 
> 
> Dave is also a contributing writer to NewsBusters.org, the popular media-bias blog of the Media Research Center.
> 
> Dave is also the creator and author of Frankenlies.com.
> 
> In addition to several other forums, Frankenlies.com was mentioned by Bill O'Reilly on both The O'Reilly Factor and The Radio Factor. It was also cited as a source in the bestselling book by Peter Schweizer, Do As I Say (Not As I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming I'm Dave Pierre?
> 
> What's your proof?  That my name is Dave?
> 
> 
> You really have lost your mind, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Idiot , its your first link to try and smear MM.
> 
> The guy is a right wing hack.
Click to expand...

Y'know, you could save yourself a lot of typing by just posting:

"Democrats are angels.  Republicans are Satan."


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheMediaReport.com :: The resource of bias and lies in today's media
> 
> 
> Dave is also a contributing writer to NewsBusters.org, the popular media-bias blog of the Media Research Center.
> 
> Dave is also the creator and author of Frankenlies.com.
> 
> In addition to several other forums, Frankenlies.com was mentioned by Bill O'Reilly on both The O'Reilly Factor and The Radio Factor. It was also cited as a source in the bestselling book by Peter Schweizer, Do As I Say (Not As I Do): Profiles in Liberal Hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming I'm Dave Pierre?
> 
> What's your proof?  That my name is Dave?
> 
> 
> You really have lost your mind, haven't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Idiot , its your first link to try and smear MM.
> 
> The guy is a right wing hack.
Click to expand...



daveman's only mistake was assuming you ever had a mind in the first place.

It really is amazing how you manage to type on a keyboard having only lower brain stem function.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone relate how any of this bullshit TneverM is posting relates in ANY WAY to Keith Olbermann being Suspended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And she can't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear mush minded partisan hack, this is a discussion about the integrity of the media.
> 
> That is why the OP posted the original story.
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
Click to expand...



What does the thread title say, you nasty little knigget.


----------



## Truthmatters

Awww how cute , personal insults to refute facts.

Just adorable


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Awww how cute , personal insults to refute facts.
> 
> Just adorable





This is the funniest post of the year.


----------



## Liability

Since he is just a shrill shill for the looney lefties, I honestly don't give a damn about Olbermann's misfortune.   Even so, it was wrong of MSLSD to suspend him for engaging in free speech (making a political contribution to a candidate IS free speech).  

I could understand thier holier than thou action IF Olbertwat had been a reporter, a by golly actual journalist.  But he's not.  Olbertwat is just an infotainer.  He is unlike Dan Rather.  ok. Bad example, but the notion is dead-on.

Wonder why the USMB resident liberals aren't up in arms about the hideously misguided action of MSLSD?


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> Awww how cute , personal insults to refute facts.
> 
> Just adorable


MORE irony


----------



## boedicca

I keep warning everyone - with TM spewing so much IRONy all over the board, we are at high risk of needing dialysis.


----------



## JakeStarkey

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck revives anti-Semitic Soros conspiracy theory | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Tape shows Just What They claim coming out of Becks own mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Beck a journalist or a commentator/infortainer?
> 
> Do you know the difference?
Click to expand...


Liability is the poster boy for wing nut far right reactionary America.


----------



## Truthmatters

CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
Click to expand...


Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.


----------



## Liberty

Truthmatters said:


> CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.
Click to expand...


...geez. give it up.


----------



## Jeremy

TM's moose knuckle infection must be flaring up again.


----------



## JBeukema

skookerasbil said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the changes in the LOCAL races, moron
> remember this is a reapportionment year and the dems wont have control of the legislatures to draw dem favorable lines this time
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all three of you with these 'we', 'you' power politics bullshit.
> 
> 
> America's tired of all your crap. A curse on both your houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..........who else is enjoying this last week as much as me?? The fringe k00ks are as miserable as Ive ever seen them in my life and thats a long, long time!! Its laugh my balls off time, and how fcukking funny is it that this week, Olbermann gets kicked in the balls just like his shithead ideology!!!!
> 
> 
> By the way Beukema........are you a feminist bulldog???
Click to expand...



I voted for a republican for governor and Ron Paul for president


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.
Click to expand...

wrong
it was about MSNBC suspending Olbermann
had nothing to do with integrity


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck revives anti-Semitic Soros conspiracy theory | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> Tape shows Just What They claim coming out of Becks own mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Beck a journalist or a commentator/infortainer?
> 
> Do you know the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wing nut America does not know the difference.
Click to expand...


You don't?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Liability is the poster boy for wing nut far right reactionary America.


----------



## saveliberty

Truthmatters said:


> CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC president Phil Griffin released the following statement Friday following the news that Keith Olbermann had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.
Click to expand...


A story about a failing talkinghead on a failing network.  Answer:  Cut their losses legally.  What you going to do with your new free time truthmatters?


----------



## Truthmatters

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;2937061 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann SUSPENDED From MSNBC Indefinitely Without Pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong
> it was about MSNBC suspending Olbermann
> had nothing to do with integrity
Click to expand...


Um dear fuckwitt , then why was he suspended?


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap , a story about media integrity just like I said huh.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong
> it was about MSNBC suspending Olbermann
> had nothing to do with integrity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um dear fuckwitt , then why was he suspended?
Click to expand...

it had NOTHING TO DO WITH INTEGRITY, you fucking moron
it had to do with him breaking a stupid internal rule
do you actually know what this thread is about?


----------



## Jeremy

Truthmatters said:


>



get help


----------



## Dr.House

Liability said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Beck a journalist or a commentator/infortainer?
> 
> Do you know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing nut America does not know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
Click to expand...


Of course not - he's venturing into rdean leftist territory lately...

Libs like Jokey are to be laughed at...


----------



## Vision

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, and here you sit an parrot a site (mediamatters) that makes up lies, twist things out of context to prove some dumb point, and is working to get a News station and radio and t.v host SHUT DOWN.
> 
> good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...hey you low-information voter.
> 
> I dare you to check out the facts...I DARE you!
> 
> mediamatters.org/research/201011050024 Right-wing media launch bogus attacks on Obama's India trip | Media Matters
Click to expand...




Ok I did. My Method: I did a Google News search followed by a Yahoo News search. I found many newspapers both foreign and domestic that picked up the story. 

So it is only natural that some bloggers and talk show hosts would talk about it. It was not some right wing media invention as the Media Matters narrative put it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr. House, who is nothing more than a right wing reactionary (he will tell you he is not GOP), is simply a loon.  He is fun to shoot down on the wing.  He is now 6-89.


----------



## Dr.House

Jeremy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get help
Click to expand...


There is no helping some folks...  They will never understand that America doesn't want their leftist agenda...


----------



## Vision

Truthmatters said:


> Dear Idiot , its your first link to try and smear MM.
> 
> The guy is a right wing hack.



A few posts later you blasted another poster for calling names without presenting facts. 

Pot meet kettle?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr.House said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no helping some folks...  They will never understand that America doesn't want their leftist agenda...
Click to expand...


For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> get help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no helping some folks...  They will never understand that America doesn't want their leftist agenda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
Click to expand...

calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
your type was REJECTED on Tuesday


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no helping some folks...  They will never understand that America doesn't want their leftist agenda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
> your type was REJECTED on Tuesday
Click to expand...


It's Jokey - just laugh and point at him...  He's used to it....


----------



## JBeukema

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does Blech admit that he's an "infotainer"??
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZU4iIPp2as[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM doesn't understand that Glenn Beck is not a Journalist - he's an Infotainer/Commentator.
> 
> And it would be helpful if she provided any evidence that showed that Murdoch received government pork the way GE has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does Blech admit that he's an "infotainer"??
Click to expand...

Glenn Beck Inc - Forbes.com


----------



## Vision

Truthmatters said:


> mediamatters.org/mmtv/201010290050   John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.



The key word here is baselessly. 

A few Google searches shows that what Jedediah Bila and John Fund said were not so baseless after all. 

Multiple media outlets commented on this and the Justice Department commented on these issues twice. So if it was baseless why would the Justice Department be commenting on the story in a way that confirms the facts presented in it? 

The IUSB Vision link below makes a very convincing argument and links to many articles and facts which are easily verified so you can see for yourself. 

iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/media-matters-lies-about-vote-fraud-reporting-obama-justice-department-talks-tough-while-encouraging-fraud/

Now you can call this site "right wing hacks" or "left wing hacks" or "independent hacks" all you like, but all the name calling in the world does not change the fact that the argument presented at the link is reasonable and backed up with many facts you or anyone else can verify.


----------



## DiveCon

Vision said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters.org/mmtv/201010290050   John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is baselessly.
> 
> A few Google searches shows that what Jedediah Bila and John Fund said were not so baseless after all.
> 
> Multiple media outlets commented on this and the Justice Department commented on these issues twice. So if it was baseless why would the Justice Department be commenting on the story in a way that confirms the facts presented in it?
> 
> The IUSB Vision link below makes a very convincing argument and links to many articles and facts which are easily verified so you can see for yourself.
> 
> iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/media-matters-lies-about-vote-fraud-reporting-obama-justice-department-talks-tough-while-encouraging-fraud/
> 
> Now you can call this site "right wing hacks" or "left wing hacks" or "independent hacks" all you like, but all the name calling in the world does not change the fact that the argument presented at the link is reasonable and backed up with many facts you or anyone else can verify.
Click to expand...

Media Matters Lies About Vote Fraud Reporting &#8211; Obama Justice Department Talks Tough While Encouraging Fraud  The IUSB Vision Weblog


just posting your link
(i make no claims either way on the validity of the story)


----------



## jillian

Vision said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters.org/mmtv/201010290050   John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is baselessly.
> 
> A few Google searches shows that what Jedediah Bila and John Fund said were not so baseless after all.
> 
> Multiple media outlets commented on this and the Justice Department commented on these issues twice. So if it was baseless why would the Justice Department be commenting on the story in a way that confirms the facts presented in it?
> 
> The IUSB Vision link below makes a very convincing argument and links to many articles and facts which are easily verified so you can see for yourself.
> 
> iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/media-matters-lies-about-vote-fraud-reporting-obama-justice-department-talks-tough-while-encouraging-fraud/
> 
> Now you can call this site "right wing hacks" or "left wing hacks" or "independent hacks" all you like, but all the name calling in the world does not change the fact that the argument presented at the link is reasonable and backed up with many facts you or anyone else can verify.
Click to expand...


you seem to have this habit of thinking that because something is repeated often enough, that somehow gives it validity.

ever hear of a goebbels lie?


----------



## DiveCon

jillian said:


> Vision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters.org/mmtv/201010290050   John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is baselessly.
> 
> A few Google searches shows that what Jedediah Bila and John Fund said were not so baseless after all.
> 
> Multiple media outlets commented on this and the Justice Department commented on these issues twice. So if it was baseless why would the Justice Department be commenting on the story in a way that confirms the facts presented in it?
> 
> The IUSB Vision link below makes a very convincing argument and links to many articles and facts which are easily verified so you can see for yourself.
> 
> iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/media-matters-lies-about-vote-fraud-reporting-obama-justice-department-talks-tough-while-encouraging-fraud/
> 
> Now you can call this site "right wing hacks" or "left wing hacks" or "independent hacks" all you like, but all the name calling in the world does not change the fact that the argument presented at the link is reasonable and backed up with many facts you or anyone else can verify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to have this habit of thinking that because something is repeated often enough, that somehow gives it validity.
> 
> ever hear of a goebbels lie?
Click to expand...

actually, that wasnt what he was saying at all


----------



## Vision

jillian said:


> Vision said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> mediamatters.org/mmtv/201010290050   John Fund and Jedediah Bila baselessly suggest Obama wants felons and illegal immigrants to vote rather than soldiers | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> The tape says just what they claimed it did you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key word here is baselessly.
> 
> A few Google searches shows that what Jedediah Bila and John Fund said were not so baseless after all.
> 
> Multiple media outlets commented on this and the Justice Department commented on these issues twice. So if it was baseless why would the Justice Department be commenting on the story in a way that confirms the facts presented in it?
> 
> The IUSB Vision link below makes a very convincing argument and links to many articles and facts which are easily verified so you can see for yourself.
> 
> iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/01/media-matters-lies-about-vote-fraud-reporting-obama-justice-department-talks-tough-while-encouraging-fraud/
> 
> Now you can call this site "right wing hacks" or "left wing hacks" or "independent hacks" all you like, but all the name calling in the world does not change the fact that the argument presented at the link is reasonable and backed up with many facts you or anyone else can verify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to have this habit of thinking that because something is repeated often enough, that somehow gives it validity.
> 
> ever hear of a goebbels lie?
Click to expand...


I didn't repeat it, I posted once and others reposted what I said. - So you already have that wrong. 

Of course I am familiar with Geobbels, but that has nothing to do with this story, or the argument, links and facts presented in the IUSB Vision article, or the facts that multiple news outlets reported on the facts presented there, nor is your rather silly Nazi reference in any way close to a substantive argument nor is it even a serious attempt at refutation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no helping some folks...  They will never understand that America doesn't want their leftist agenda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
> your type was REJECTED on Tuesday
Click to expand...


Dr. House was a far right wacko, so far right and reactionary, it made me and John Boehner look like political buddies.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
> your type was REJECTED on Tuesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Jokey - just laugh and point at him...  He's used to it....
Click to expand...


You are right.  Those in the know just laugh at you and continue.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
> your type was REJECTED on Tuesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. House was a far right wacko, so far right and reactionary, it made me and John Boehner look like political buddies.
Click to expand...

nope, as usual, your assessment is WAY off


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK


----------



## Vision

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For once in months, you have made a point.   What you don't get is that America doesn't want your reactionary drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> calling him a "reactionary" shows just how far to the left you really are
> your type was REJECTED on Tuesday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. House was a far right wacko, so far right and reactionary, it made me and John Boehner look like political buddies.
Click to expand...


Ok is there an argument here? 

What is up with the labeling and name calling? Isn't it just better to make a substantive argument with facts people can check for themselves?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.


yet you take it from your own ilk




you post nonsense yourself, jokey, how do you think you got that nickname in the first place?


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you take it from your own ilk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you post nonsense yourself, jokey, how do you think you got that nickname in the first place?
Click to expand...


Remember this thread?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you take it from your own ilk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you post nonsense yourself, jokey, how do you think you got that nickname in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html
Click to expand...

no, i hadnt seen that one

thanks
i added my vote


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you take it from your own ilk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you post nonsense yourself, jokey, how do you think you got that nickname in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html
Click to expand...


Did you include the update from three months ago?  I don't even have to look to know that your Pinocchio nose is growing, Dr. House.  This is why you get your butt kicked because you keep half stepping, son.  You are not a conservative, only a reactionary wack who is not a Republican.  You don't count.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet you take it from your own ilk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you post nonsense yourself, jokey, how do you think you got that nickname in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you include the update from three months ago?  I don't even have to look to know that your Pinocchio nose is growing, Dr. House.  This is why you get your butt kicked because you keep half stepping, son.  You are not a conservative, only a reactionary wack who is not a Republican.  You don't count.
Click to expand...

you mean the update you have in your sig?
the one that was WRONG also




btw, Dr House made almost the exact same prediction i did
for the GOP to take over the house and cut the margin in the senate
we BOTH got what we wanted and the icing on the cake was that asshole Alan Grayson D-FL lost
only thing that would have made it better is if Reid had lost as well


----------



## JakeStarkey

"My final predictions (Oct 17): Senate-3 seat majority Dems; House-12 to 18 seat majority Republican (I was way off on this one)."  Final, two to four seats in the Senate, 16 to 21 seats in the House.  Yep, way off, hmmm?  divecon, learn how to count before you write nonsense.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> "My final predictions (Oct 17): Senate-3 seat majority Dems; House-12 to 18 seat majority Republican (I was way off on this one)."  Final, two to four seats in the Senate, 16 to 21 seats in the House.  Yep, way off, hmmm?  divecon, learn how to count before you write nonsense.


uh, the house is more than  16 seats moron


----------



## JakeStarkey

As of this morning, that's what it was.  A few more seats will go to the GOP.  And I will be right, and you will be wrong.  What's new, divecon?


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> As of this morning, that's what it was.  A few more seats will go to the GOP.  And I will be right, and you will be wrong.  What's new, divecon?


you are already wrong, moron
the margin is over 30


----------



## Rinata

Foxfyre said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie posts MediaMatters as a source and accuses me of being brainwashed????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if you're both brainwashed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose those who are brainwashed probably don't know it.  But at least I know better than to go to MediaMatters for credible information.
Click to expand...


Really?? So you're saying they are wrong about the right wing lies concerning Obama's trip to India?? This is from MM:

Secret Service spokesman Edwin Donovan told Media Matters that figures in recent reports of President Obama's trip to India were "significantly exaggerated." Donovan added that due to security concerns the Secret Service does not comment on the costs, personnel, or equipment involved in presidential trips.

Media Matters reported yesterday that claims that Obama's upcoming trip would cost $200 million per day were called "wildly inflated" by White House spokesman Matt Lehrich, who said the figure had "no basis in reality." 

Factcheck.org has since called the figure "highly doubtful," pointing out that the entire cost of operations in Afghanistan adds up to "roughly $190 million per day." CBS.com reported today that while "[t]he story lacked a named source," the $200 million claim "quickly gained traction on the right." CBS.com further reported that that a 10-day trip to Africa by President Clinton was estimated to have cost a total of $42 million, plus the cost of planes, helicopters, and personnel.

All liars??? You people are really pathetic. And don't get too excited. Keith will be back to expose more lies from the degenerate right wing.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr. House won't do that, and I don't take nonsense from his ilk.



You OFFER nothing but nonsense,Jokey.  

What you TAKE (against your will, bitch) from guys like Dr. House is a strong dose of truth and reality.  And you react like little Regan MacNeil in The Exorcist when sprinkled with Holy Water:



> *"You keep it away... ahh! It burns! It burns!"*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lieablity, I have knocked you about, and you like it!  Dr. House just whines like a little girl.  You guys are such a joke.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Lieablity, I have knocked you about, and you like it!  Dr. House just whines like a little girl.  You guys are such a joke.



Jokey, 

Your delusions are hysterical.  You've never knocked anybody about.

You are one of the biggest jokes EVER at USMB largely because you exposed yourself as a liar long ago.

You can claim victory all you want, little bitch, but everyone knows it just Jokey lying -- AGAIN.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lieability, we had your teeth removed long ago so you can serve the wacks of the far reactionary right, and you have to come to love that.  You fringe nuts believe  you are mainstream.  Now that's funny.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Hard evidence and you refuse to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize Cold Hard Evidence if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untitled Document
> On February 14, a Florida Appeals court ruled there is absolutely nothing illegal about lying, concealing or distorting information by a major press organization.
> The court reversed the $425,000 jury verdict in favor of journalist Jane Akre who charged she was pressured by Fox Television management and lawyers to air what she knew, and documented, to be false information. The ruling basically declares it is technically not against any law, rule, or regulation to deliberately
> lie or distort the news on a television broadcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is in the court records you atrophied brained partisan con.
Click to expand...


Of course it's not against the law to lie. We believe in Freedom of Speech.

If it was against the law to lie, Our entire government would be incarcerated.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Shoot, the entire leadership of your GAs would be in jail, Avatar4321.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Lieability, we had your teeth removed long ago so you can serve the wacks of the far reactionary right, and you have to come to love that.  You fringe nuts believe  you are mainstream.  Now that's funny.



What's really funny are your pathetic attempts at dissing folks you cannot match up against successfully.  

Jokey, face reality, shithole:  You have no cred.  You never will.

EVERYbody here laughs at you.  

Come on everybody!  Jokey is gonna tell us all again how HE is a mainstream kinda guy.  Yeah yeah.  He's a conservative Republican!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Toothless, only the far wack reactionaries are bothered about me, and the silliness of their attacks show how weak they all are, just like you.  If your gums are sore night, soothe them with Spiced Pumpkin Pecan . . . oops, those aren't the nuts you handle. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Liability

JakeStarkey said:


> Toothless, only the far wack reactionaries are bothered about me, and the silliness of their attacks show how weak they all are, just like you.  If your gums are sore night, soothe them with Spiced Pumpkin Pecan . . . oops, those aren't the nuts you handle. Tsk tsk.



Truthless:

Nobody is bothered about you.  They are amused by how pathetic you are and how transparent your lies are and how lame your claims are.

But at least your "gay" jokes reveal you as more hypocritical than ever, bitch.



Try again when you're done with your period.  Until then, try Midol.


----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to wear the tough guy sleeveless tank top s0n!!!!
Click to expand...


Fuck you..

You wish my death..come deal.

Asshole

I am ready.

No one fucks with the wolf.


----------



## Sallow

skookerasbil said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
Click to expand...


That's right jerk.

Don't threaten unless you got the guns.

Asshole.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this..off to the gym..to work off some aggression.
> 
> To many assholes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to wear the tough guy sleeveless tank top s0n!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you..
> 
> You wish my death..come deal.
> 
> Asshole
> 
> I am ready.
> 
> No one fucks with the wolf.
Click to expand...

lighten up francis
he did not threaten your life, he said "stay away from tall buildings"
not go jump off one


----------



## DiveCon

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cxNR9ML8k[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to wear the tough guy sleeveless tank top s0n!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you..
> 
> You wish my death..come deal.
> 
> Asshole
> 
> I am ready.
> 
> No one fucks with the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lighten up francis
> he did not threaten your life, he said "stay away from tall buildings"
> not go jump off one
Click to expand...


Um..

He showed someone killing themselves.

I live in NYC.

We had 9/11...where people jumped to avoid being burned to death.

And last summer..while at work...some poor woman jumped to her death while I was at work.

I don't like death.

Maybe you shouldn't either.


----------



## hjmick

Really? Forty-one pages because of a failed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?

Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you..
> 
> You wish my death..come deal.
> 
> Asshole
> 
> I am ready.
> 
> No one fucks with the wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> lighten up francis
> he did not threaten your life, he said "stay away from tall buildings"
> not go jump off one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um..
> 
> He showed someone killing themselves.
> 
> I live in NYC.
> 
> We had 9/11...where people jumped to avoid being burned to death.
> 
> And last summer..while at work...some poor woman jumped to her death while I was at work.
> 
> I don't like death.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't either.
Click to expand...

again, you really need to lighten up
he didnt say for you to jump


the guy is a loon with his pathetic MS Paint photos, but damn, you really need to dial it back a few notches
maybe cut back on the "roids" before your workouts


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lighten up francis
> he did not threaten your life, he said "stay away from tall buildings"
> not go jump off one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um..
> 
> He showed someone killing themselves.
> 
> I live in NYC.
> 
> We had 9/11...where people jumped to avoid being burned to death.
> 
> And last summer..while at work...some poor woman jumped to her death while I was at work.
> 
> I don't like death.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you really need to lighten up
> he didnt say for you to jump
> 
> 
> the guy is a loon with his pathetic MS Paint photos, but damn, you really need to dial it back a few notches
> maybe cut back on the "roids" before your workouts
Click to expand...


I don't do roids DiveCon..

And I expect better from you. 

Then to go there.

In any case..if you aren't going to defend old frenimies..stay out of the fray.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um..
> 
> He showed someone killing themselves.
> 
> I live in NYC.
> 
> We had 9/11...where people jumped to avoid being burned to death.
> 
> And last summer..while at work...some poor woman jumped to her death while I was at work.
> 
> I don't like death.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> again, you really need to lighten up
> he didnt say for you to jump
> 
> 
> the guy is a loon with his pathetic MS Paint photos, but damn, you really need to dial it back a few notches
> maybe cut back on the "roids" before your workouts
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do roids DiveCon..
> 
> And I expect better from you.
> 
> Then to go there.
> 
> In any case..if you aren't going to defend old frenimies..stay out of the fray.
Click to expand...

you are acting like you do roids
LOL it was a joke, you really are wound too tight
relax


----------



## Sallow

DiveCon said:


> you are acting like you do roids
> LOL it was a joke, you really are wound too tight
> relax



There are certain things that get me steamed..I don't hide that.

But heck..maybe you're right.

Cheers.


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are acting like you do roids
> LOL it was a joke, you really are wound too tight
> relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain things that get me steamed..I don't hide that.
> 
> But heck..maybe you're right.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

cheers 

nothing going on here is that serious to get all wound up over


----------



## JBeukema

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are acting like you do roids
> LOL it was a joke, you really are wound too tight
> relax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain things that get me steamed..I don't hide that.
> 
> But heck..maybe you're right.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Arguing with hat very well might be a bored 14-year old laughing with his friends at how worked up your getting on an Internet forum doesn't make you look tough.


----------



## teapartysamurai

I really don't care one way or another whether Keither Olberdud is there or not. He has such low audience ratings and is such a joke, I think he does more to help conservatism than hurt.

I never understood why some conservative blogs sites give him the attention. Don't they get that's exactly what Olberdud wants?

It's a like a two year old having a tantrum. They want attention! They don't care what kind of attention they get, they just want it. 

That's why Olberdud acts the way he does. He knows he has low ratings. He has to do something to get attention, and conservative blogs fall for it. Ignore the idiot! That's the best thing to do.

I think Olberdud would have been gone a long time ago, had it not been for that.

As for why he was suspended, it's another example how Fox News is superior.

Fox News doesn't hamper the free speech of it's employees. They can donate to their candidates within reason.

NBC apparently doesn't allow the same thing and that's the rule Keith violated.

It's a stupid reason to get rid of a stupid commentator.


----------



## Vision

Well since the previous arguments with evidence were completely ignored by some of the Media Matters folks, I thought it would be fun to post something else they could ignore. 

iusbvision.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/video-msnbcs-silly-hypocrisy-on-fundraising-for-candidates/


----------



## MarcATL

hjmick said:


> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...



It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.

What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.


----------



## Sherry

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...


Do you apply the same "fear" criteria coming from the LW towards Beck??


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...

what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear

and that is more funny than anything YOU posted


----------



## MarcATL

Sherry said:


> Do you apply the same "fear" criteria coming from the LW towards Beck??



what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear

and that is more funny than anything YOU posted


----------



## Dr.House

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...


So you're saying the reason Olberdouche had minuscule ratings was because he was on MSDNC?


*MarcATL ----->*


----------



## boedicca

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...




You mistake indifference and disgust for fear.

Just sayin'.


----------



## WillowTree

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...


I think you are right. I think Zander was right. This was all just a big ass publicity stunt to try and garner some ratings.  Whiney assed pussies on the left ain't got no audience.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you apply the same "fear" criteria coming from the LW towards Beck??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear
> 
> and that is more funny than anything YOU posted
Click to expand...

gee, how unoriginal


----------



## boedicca

This stunt is going to be as effective as Obama blaming the election results on his Failure To Communicate.


----------



## Sherry

MarcATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you apply the same "fear" criteria coming from the LW towards Beck??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear
> 
> and that is more funny than anything YOU posted
Click to expand...


Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you apply the same "fear" criteria coming from the LW towards Beck??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear
> 
> and that is more funny than anything YOU posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
Click to expand...


He's used to having other people tell him what to say....


----------



## DiveCon

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you have done here, is confuse ridicule and fear
> 
> and that is more funny than anything YOU posted
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's used to having other people tell him what to say....
Click to expand...

but it is still fucking PATHETIC
lol


----------



## MarcATL

Sherry said:


> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.



gee, how unoriginal


----------



## Sherry

MarcATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gee, how unoriginal*
Click to expand...


Translation: I'm obsessed with trying to annoy DiveCon, and it's a good diversion after getting my ass handed to me.


----------



## saveliberty

Gee, he usually can't think of anything to reply to my posts either.  I guess we are just suppose to read his posts and nod in agreement like libotards.  hehe.

Hint:  Don't post what you can't defend or understand enough to take a question MarcATL.


----------



## Rinata

MarcATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
Click to expand...


It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it. I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!


----------



## saveliberty

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it. I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!
Click to expand...


Yet, say Fox News and things get really interesting.


----------



## Dr.House

saveliberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it. I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, say Fox News and things get really interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it. *I say the right is petrified by MSNBC.* HA!!!
Click to expand...


Ubetcha. you don't have to watch them, people post their stupidity all over the Internet for entertainment. that's how I catch some of their crap. other than that I wouldn't waste my time.
another thing, what is there to be afraid of people who have no ratings or viewership.


----------



## MarcATL

Rinata said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbshit, all I "have done here" is ask you a question for clarification, but if you're too much of a pussy to address it, then that is fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it.* I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!*
Click to expand...


Yep...







*ROTFLMBAO!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

pathetic, marc
i guess this makes all you fucking morons deathly terrified of FNC


----------



## MarcATL

pathetic, con
i guess this makes all you fucking morons deathly terrified of MSNBC


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it.* I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROTFLMBAO!!!!*
Click to expand...


you should put that in your signature.


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> pathetic, con
> i guess this makes all you fucking morons deathly terrified of MSNBC


why would i be afraid of a network that NO ONE watches



massive FAIL, marc


----------



## Stephanie

DiveCon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, con
> i guess this makes all you fucking morons *deathly terrified of MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> why would i be afraid of a network that NO ONE watches
> 
> 
> 
> massive FAIL, marc
Click to expand...


I wouldn't even bother any more with the GAME.


----------



## DiveCon

Stephanie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic, con
> i guess this makes all you fucking morons *deathly terrified of MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> why would i be afraid of a network that NO ONE watches
> 
> 
> 
> massive FAIL, marc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even bother any more with the GAME.
Click to expand...

why not?
i'm LMAO


----------



## Middleman

So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?

Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?


----------



## MarcATL

elvis said:


> you should put that in your signature.



Funny...I was going to say the same thing to you.


----------



## DiveCon

Middleman said:


> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?


and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
thats a fucking pathetic rules
i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic


----------



## Middleman

DiveCon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
Click to expand...


I agree. I don't like Olbermann much, but I think that's ridiculous.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sallow said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you..
> 
> You wish my death..come deal.
> 
> Asshole
> 
> I am ready.
> 
> No one fucks with the wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> lighten up francis
> he did not threaten your life, he said "stay away from tall buildings"
> not go jump off one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um..
> 
> He showed someone killing themselves.
> 
> I live in NYC.
> 
> We had 9/11...where people jumped to avoid being burned to death.
> 
> And last summer..while at work...some poor woman jumped to her death while I was at work.
> 
> I don't like death.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't either.
Click to expand...











Indeed son........some adults never learn to buckle up their fcukking chinstraps and spend thier lives in a perpetual state of limpwristedness!!!


----------



## elvis

MarcATL said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should put that in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...I was going to say the same thing to you.
Click to expand...


Your boyfriend is gonna be pissed when he finds out you put his picture on the internet.


----------



## Foxfyre

Middleman said:


> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?



It wasn't a political party though that probably required clearance too. It was a policy that reporters would not contribute to specific candidates given that they would be reporting on the activities of those candidates.   The same rule would be in place for a law firm or accounting firm doing government work or operating in a role in which they needed to be seen as completely neutral and honestly objective.

Of course saying 'neutral' and 'honestly objective' in the same sentence with MSNBC is a joke, but that is the rationale behind a policy like that.  But avoiding conflict of interest was the policy when I was working in the news room and I would imagine all news outlets do have some rules like that.


----------



## Avatar4321

hjmick said:


> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...



You make a good point.


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Forty-one pages because of a frailed sportscaster-come-political pundit? And now you dweebs are wrapped up in a pissing contest as a result? Seriously?
> 
> Fuckin' take a step back and think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just goes to show just how much the RW FEARS Keith Olberman.
> 
> What's funny is...he'll be back, and stronger than ever.
Click to expand...


Fears? Stretching here alittle aren't we?


----------



## Avatar4321

DiveCon said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
Click to expand...


It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.


----------



## Cal

Keith's back! 
I tend to agree with Rachel on this - It proves the difference between MSNBC and FOX. FOX is a political operation. They employ 4 potential 2012 GOP Presidential candidates, a number of their hosts both donate and fundraise for Republican candidates throughout the country, give them an open outlet to speak through (with little to no challenge on the lies they spew), and donates $$$ to help get them elected. MSNBC is a pure news organization with opinion at night (something they correctly label as opinion, not "fair and balanced"). Though I think it was stupid to suspend Keith for using _his private money_ to donate to a Democrat, it does create a great example of the differences between FOX and MSNBC. It'll be great to see Keith back! And for you dumbass cons that pretend that Olbermann is irrelevant or doesn't have viewers: you sure do care to comment on this thread! So obviously you care about him! And behind FOX, his is the highest rated show on TV.. Though your viewer count doesn't actually decide whether you have the facts or not.


----------



## Cal

Avatar4321 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
Click to expand...


Dumbfuck. He has the highest rated show on MSNBC. Shows how much you know.. Dumbfuck.


----------



## Charles_Main

blastoff said:


> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.



Those 3 are Commentators, Kieth was an Anchor.

Do you people not understand the difference between a Commentator and a News Anchor? Really?


----------



## Charles_Main

YoungLefty said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck. He has the highest rated show on MSNBC. Shows how much you know.. Dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


Key words....."on MSNBC" all their shows ratings were at the bottom of their time slots. Kieth's included.


----------



## Cal

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck. He has the highest rated show on MSNBC. Shows how much you know.. Dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Key words....."on MSNBC" all their shows ratings were at the bottom of their time slots. Kieth's included.
Click to expand...


Actually, wrong again. He's the highest rated show right behind FOX. Nice try though. And it's completely irrelevant.


----------



## Cal

Charles_Main said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 are Commentators, Kieth was an Anchor.
> 
> Do you people not understand the difference between a Commentator and a News Anchor? Really?
Click to expand...


Tell us. Who's a News Anchor? The freaks of FOX & Friends? Britt Hume? Brett Baier? Who? 

Keith _is_ a commentator. He is unabashedly biased.. Just like Beck (the difference is that one has facts, the other doesn't). He doesn't claim "fair & balance" like Dooshy and co. @ FOX, while being the exact opposite.


----------



## JBeukema

Avatar4321 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
Click to expand...


Except he's back on tuesday, which makes it more of a publicity stunt


----------



## JBeukema

Charles_Main said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 are Commentators, Kieth was an Anchor.
> 
> Do you people not understand the difference between a Commentator and a News Anchor? Really?
Click to expand...

Keith is supposed to be an achor?




He's just like Rach and Beck: news *+ opinion*


----------



## DiveCon

Charles_Main said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 are Commentators, Kieth was an Anchor.
> 
> Do you people not understand the difference between a Commentator and a News Anchor? Really?
Click to expand...

do you have a source that Olbermann was anything other than a commentator?


----------



## Zander

Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upsho...t/keith-olbermann-returns-to-msnbc-on-tuesday


----------



## Rinata

saveliberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> gee, how unoriginal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so amusing to me how they know every move made by Keith, Rachel, and Chris. They claim to hate MSNBC and say it has no value. But they sure know a lot about it. I say the right is petrified by MSNBC. HA!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, say Fox News and things get really interesting.
Click to expand...


Fox News?? There is no news show by that name.


----------



## Rinata

skookerasbil said:


> Indeed son........some adults never learn to buckle up their fcukking chinstraps and spend thier lives in a perpetual state of limpwristedness!!!



All of your posts are stupid, but this one takes the cake. Grow up, little boy. Adults don't submit such childish, unfunny posts.


----------



## Stephanie

YoungLefty said:


> Keith's back!
> I tend to agree with Rachel on this - It proves the difference between MSNBC and FOX. FOX is a political operation. They employ 4 potential 2012 GOP Presidential candidates, a number of their hosts both donate and fundraise for Republican candidates throughout the country, give them an open outlet to speak through (with little to no challenge on the lies they spew), and donates $$$ to help get them elected. MSNBC is a pure news organization with opinion at night (something they correctly label as opinion, not "fair and balanced"). Though I think it was stupid to suspend Keith for using _his private money_ to donate to a Democrat, it does create a great example of the differences between FOX and MSNBC. It'll be great to see Keith back! And for you dumbass cons that pretend that Olbermann is irrelevant or doesn't have viewers: you sure do care to comment on this thread! So obviously you care about him! And behind FOX, his is the highest rated show on TV.. Though your viewer count doesn't actually decide whether you have the facts or not.




Oh we CARE for Keity Olberdork for COMEDIC VALUE.
.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, Keith Olbermann get SUSPENDED from PMSnbc, and the Rachael Maddcow and her cult followers  RANT ABOUT FOX NEWS.

how bout that one..


----------



## daveman

Zander said:


> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News


And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.


----------



## Stephanie

daveman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
Click to expand...


HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Stephanie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
Click to expand...


Damn Right, Fox is all of this:

OUTFOXED: Clips & Trailer


----------



## Stephanie

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Right, Fox is all of this:
> 
> OUTFOXED: Clips & Trailer
Click to expand...


HAHAHAH, still posting that silly link about FOX NEWS..and here I thought this thread was about, KEITHY OLBERDORK.


----------



## bodecea

If he'd only incorporated himself, he would have been ok as a corporation.


----------



## Middleman

Avatar4321 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's the problem with a journalist supporting a political party? Is that illegal, is it against journalistic standards, or was it just against MSNBC standards?
> 
> Doesn't everyone already know that Olbermann is a leftie?
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
Click to expand...


I think you're right. After the NPR fiasco with Juan whatever his name is, they probably saw how that attracted so much attention. And that NPR firing might have been already set up by an agreement between Fox and Juan in the first place, with him having a job lined up. 

Now, all of a sudden, MSNBC is strictly enforcing their policy. I'll bet Olbermann has been donating for years. 

This was definitely a copycat publicity ploy.


----------



## WillowTree

I don't think the stunt is gonna improve their ratings one bit. They are too far gone.


----------



## JBeukema

Stephanie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
Click to expand...

more like 2


----------



## Avatar4321

JBeukema said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it wasnt that he donated, it was that he didnt ASK FOR PERMISSION first
> thats a fucking pathetic rules
> i have no problem with requiring disclosure, but to require permission is pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except he's back on tuesday, which makes it more of a publicity stunt
Click to expand...


I agree. I was unaware of that when I posted my opinion, more information changes perspectives.


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
Click to expand...


Why? 

It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.

Irrational hatred personified.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty pathetic to me too. But then I am wondering if this whole thing is only an issue because Olbermann has low ratings and MSNBC wanted to come up with a way to get rid of him without admitting what a poor job he was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's back on tuesday, which makes it more of a publicity stunt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I was unaware of that when I posted my opinion, more information changes perspectives.
Click to expand...


No, you were just wrong.


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> Irrational hatred personified.
Click to expand...


MSNBC who??? ..... Oh yeah. Indifference is also an option.


----------



## ba1614

Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> Irrational hatred personified.
Click to expand...


Well, by the rules established here...they fear him.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ba1614 said:


> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.



Countdown has over a million viewers per night.


----------



## Liability

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
Click to expand...


LOL!

As Levin correctly notes, it's Countdown to no ratings.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> As Levin correctly notes, it's Count_Down_ to no ratings.
Click to expand...

Emphasis on "down".


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
Click to expand...


Why would you wingnuts think MSDNC is happy with that?


----------



## Zander

SHHHHHHHHH! 








Say what you will, but the publicity stunt worked - Olbermann's rating will get a slight boost for a day or two, and a lot of people were talking about it over the weekend. That is exactly what a publicity stunt is supposed to do - attract attention.   

So please lefties, stop pretending that MSNBC has some higher journalistic standards than FOX or anyone else - they don't - they are a business that thrives on RATINGS. They'll do anything to get them - they will even employ morons that get a thrill up their leg when Obama farts, or create silly publicity stunts like this......


----------



## daveman

Stephanie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
Click to expand...

So...violate MSDNC's "journalist integrity" doubt standards, and you get a long weekend.  Woot!


----------



## daveman

Wry Catcher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Right, Fox is all of this:
> 
> OUTFOXED: Clips & Trailer
Click to expand...







Good grief.  Are they _paying_ you to push this stinker?


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Look!! The publicity stunt (sorry folks, that's all it ever was) is over!! Olbermann will be back on Tuesday.......Saw that one coming a mile away......
> 
> Keith Olbermann returns to MSNBC on Tuesday | The Upshot Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because they caved.  Journalistic integrity?  Ain't got none.  You violate the rules, you get a long weekend.  That'll put the fear of Gaea into the other Dem shill talking heads, won't it?


NYcarbineer said:


> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> Irrational hatred personified.



But...but...but all us wingnuts are supposed to be in rigid lockstep!  

Looks like another bullshit lefty meme gets shot out of the saddle.  

I supported his leave of absence because he violated company policy.  He knew about it, and was dumb enough to sign the contract, or arrogant enough to think it didn't apply to him.  Note the stupidity and arrogance are not mutually exclusive, as he proves on a regular basis.  

However, I think the policy shouldn't apply to commentators, as their job is opinion, not journalism.  

Does that make sense to you, or are you going to stick with the "irrational hatred" bullshit?


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...violate MSDNC's "journalist integrity" doubt standards, and you get a long weekend.  Woot!
Click to expand...


Have you confirmed that the 'without pay' part of the suspension without pay has been rescinded?


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And MSDNC proves once again it has no integrity or balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they caved.  Journalistic integrity?  Ain't got none.  You violate the rules, you get a long weekend.  That'll put the fear of Gaea into the other Dem shill talking heads, won't it?
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> Irrational hatred personified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...but...but all us wingnuts are supposed to be in rigid lockstep!
> 
> Looks like another bullshit lefty meme gets shot out of the saddle.
> 
> I supported his leave of absence because he violated company policy.  He knew about it, and was dumb enough to sign the contract, or arrogant enough to think it didn't apply to him.  Note the stupidity and arrogance are not mutually exclusive, as he proves on a regular basis.
> 
> However, I think the policy shouldn't apply to commentators, as their job is opinion, not journalism.
> 
> Does that make sense to you, or are you going to stick with the "irrational hatred" bullshit?
Click to expand...


The 'lockstep' involved here is all you wingnuts trying to find some way to bash MSNBC over this, in a classic damned if they do damned if they don't manner.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW...they took a stand for FOUR DAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> So...violate MSDNC's "journalist integrity" doubt standards, and you get a long weekend.  Woot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you confirmed that the 'without pay' part of the suspension without pay has been rescinded?
Click to expand...

Keef's one of those eeeeevil rich people, right?  He can afford it.

Oh, wait, that is unless you're a total hypocrite about the politics of wealthy people.  You are, aren't you?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you wingnuts think MSDNC is happy with that?
Click to expand...


I was just correcting the other poster's 999,983 viewer error.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they caved.  Journalistic integrity?  Ain't got none.  You violate the rules, you get a long weekend.  That'll put the fear of Gaea into the other Dem shill talking heads, won't it?
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> Irrational hatred personified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But...but...but all us wingnuts are supposed to be in rigid lockstep!
> 
> Looks like another bullshit lefty meme gets shot out of the saddle.
> 
> I supported his leave of absence because he violated company policy.  He knew about it, and was dumb enough to sign the contract, or arrogant enough to think it didn't apply to him.  Note the stupidity and arrogance are not mutually exclusive, as he proves on a regular basis.
> 
> However, I think the policy shouldn't apply to commentators, as their job is opinion, not journalism.
> 
> Does that make sense to you, or are you going to stick with the "irrational hatred" bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'lockstep' involved here is all you wingnuts trying to find some way to bash MSNBC over this, in a classic damned if they do damned if they don't manner.
Click to expand...

  Backpedal fail!!


----------



## NYcarbineer

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...violate MSDNC's "journalist integrity" doubt standards, and you get a long weekend.  Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you confirmed that the 'without pay' part of the suspension without pay has been rescinded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keef's one of those eeeeevil rich people, right?  He can afford it.
> 
> Oh, wait, that is unless you're a total hypocrite about the politics of wealthy people.  You are, aren't you?
Click to expand...


If he lost that pay my estimate is he lost 60,000.  And you think that's an appropriate penalty for this.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> As Levin correctly notes, it's Countdown to no ratings.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the radio guy who couldn't make it on television mocking the television guy.


----------



## Jeremy

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
Click to expand...


Pfft.. Mythbusters had 1.8 mil.

And I'm pretty sure Buster has a higher name recognition.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/11/0...-park-storm-chasers-ugly-americans-more/70919


----------



## Dante




----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you wingnuts think MSDNC is happy with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just correcting the other poster's 999,983 viewer error.
Click to expand...


Aparently basement dwelling has stripped away your ability to detect satire...

At least Keith Olbertool has you to carry his water...  Thank goodness...

Maybe you and the other people who like Keith Olbertool can rent a room at the Sheraton and discuss his good qualities...  Should take you all of 15 seconds....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you wingnuts think MSDNC is happy with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just correcting the other poster's 999,983 viewer error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aparently basement dwelling has stripped away your ability to detect satire...
> 
> At least Keith Olbertool has you to carry his water...  Thank goodness...
> 
> Maybe you and the other people who like Keith Olbertool can rent a room at the Sheraton and discuss his good qualities...  Should take you all of 15 seconds....
Click to expand...


Of course you guys hate Olbermann.  No one begrudges you that sentiment.  He makes fun of rightwingers on a nightly basis.  Most people don't like their own kind being made fun of.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just correcting the other poster's 999,983 viewer error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparently basement dwelling has stripped away your ability to detect satire...
> 
> At least Keith Olbertool has you to carry his water...  Thank goodness...
> 
> Maybe you and the other people who like Keith Olbertool can rent a room at the Sheraton and discuss his good qualities...  Should take you all of 15 seconds....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you guys hate Olbermann.  No one begrudges you that sentiment.  He makes fun of rightwingers on a nightly basis.  Most people don't like their own kind being made fun of.
Click to expand...


I hate no one... 

I can recognize tools, though...


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's back on tuesday, which makes it more of a publicity stunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was unaware of that when I posted my opinion, more information changes perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were just wrong.
Click to expand...


Which I freely admitted to. I'm not sure why you felt the need to reiterate things.

Of course, I've realized, I am not sure about alot of the things other people think or do. that's what's fun about learning. There is always something new out there.


----------



## elvis

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's back on tuesday, which makes it more of a publicity stunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was unaware of that when I posted my opinion, more information changes perspectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were just wrong.
Click to expand...


Hey fuckface, 

do you have a crystal ball?


----------



## Jeremy

Dante said:


>





Dante acknowledged me!


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Of course you guys hate Olbermann.  No one begrudges you that sentiment.  He makes fun of rightwingers on a nightly basis.  Most people don't like their own kind being made fun of.



Name calling is meaningless. Just because you hate people that insult you doesn't mean we have to hate people that make fun of us. 

In fact, enjoy it all you want. Do you honestly thinking mocking us proves your views correct? One of the thing so frustrating about discussions nowadays is that everyone is trying to insult and prove themselves superior to everyone else through name calling and insults and so few people are willing to drop them and just discuss the facts.

So few people are willing to take the lead in civility.


----------



## Charles_Main

YoungLefty said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.  Just gonna sit here a second and think about the things that would have been posted in here if the same exact thing had happened to O'Reilly or Hannity or Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 are Commentators, Kieth was an Anchor.
> 
> Do you people not understand the difference between a Commentator and a News Anchor? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us. Who's a News Anchor? The freaks of FOX & Friends? Britt Hume? Brett Baier? Who?
> 
> Keith _is_ a commentator. He is unabashedly biased.. Just like Beck (the difference is that one has facts, the other doesn't). He doesn't claim "fair & balance" like Dooshy and co. @ FOX, while being the exact opposite.
Click to expand...


From the article. 



> MSNBC has suspended star *anchor* Keith Olbermann following the news that he had donated to three Democratic candidates this election cycle.



And yes Brett would be an example of an Anchor on Fox. Both Fox and Msnbc have Hard news sides, and Commentary programing as well. Humanity, Oriley and Beck. Opine on the News. Brett and Kieth Host shows where the news is Reported to you, and the Host does not offer opinions on it. Kieth just sucked at hiding his Opinions. His time slot was not billed as commentary it was billed as hard news.


----------



## MarcATL

NYcarbineer said:


> Why?
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> *Irrational hatred personified.*


I think its called FEAR in their case.

They are DEATHLY afraid of Keith Olberman for exposing their ludicrousness. 



NYcarbineer said:


> Yeah, the radio guy who couldn't make it on television mocking the television guy.


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> *Irrational hatred personified.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think its called FEAR in their case.
> 
> They are DEATHLY afraid of Keith Olberman for exposing their ludicrousness.
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...

 

Most rational people consider Keith an assclown.  Fearing him is like fearing _you_.     There's no sense in it.

Nah.

It's not fear.

It's ridicule.

You know what that's like.  Little teeny "men" like you, Malcolm Ex-Lax, get laughed at all the time.


----------



## daveman

NYcarbineer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you confirmed that the 'without pay' part of the suspension without pay has been rescinded?
> 
> 
> 
> Keef's one of those eeeeevil rich people, right?  He can afford it.
> 
> Oh, wait, that is unless you're a total hypocrite about the politics of wealthy people.  You are, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he lost that pay my estimate is he lost 60,000.  And you think that's an appropriate penalty for this.
Click to expand...

I really do wish you guys would be consistent in your attitudes toward the wealthy.  

Well, in a way, I suppose you are:  Conservative rich people = evil.  Liberal rich people = angels.  

You'll take a leftist's double standards when you pry them from his cold, dead fingers.


----------



## daveman

Jeremy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft.. Mythbusters had 1.8 mil.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure Buster has a higher name recognition.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/11/0...-park-storm-chasers-ugly-americans-more/70919
Click to expand...

...and IQ.


----------



## daveman

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you guys hate Olbermann.  No one begrudges you that sentiment.  He makes fun of rightwingers on a nightly basis.  Most people don't like their own kind being made fun of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name calling is meaningless. Just because you hate people that insult you doesn't mean we have to hate people that make fun of us.
> 
> In fact, enjoy it all you want. Do you honestly thinking mocking us proves your views correct? One of the thing so frustrating about discussions nowadays is that everyone is trying to insult and prove themselves superior to everyone else through name calling and insults and so few people are willing to drop them and just discuss the facts.
> 
> So few people are willing to take the lead in civility.
Click to expand...


That's what's so hilarious about the Left.  They insult most Americans, then expect them to vote for them.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
Click to expand...


LOL, not bad I guess in a country with over 350million people..


----------



## skookerasbil

NYcarbineer said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those 17 people will be happy tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown has over a million viewers per night.
Click to expand...




HOLY MOTHER OF GOD...................

You talk about somebody who just cant think on the margin...........1 million viewers/night is akin to being off the air. In the industry.....those ratings are laughable. Would be shut down in 1 week if it were a network show. All those prime time MSNBC shows hang by a thread. Why? Because they never draw any new viewers. Its the same fringe part of the country that tunes those shows in........taken only from amongst the 20%ers in the country.

See their new marketing banner? "Lean Forward"? Also laughable..........only a sliver of the American population think that way. Samon even acknowledged that last week..........which means shows like Olbermann's have zero impact at changing anybody's views. Its like a Science Club in a school that is studying rocks. You get a few people who really go for that shit, but just a handful. Nobody else could give a rats ass.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> It's hilarious.  One set of wingnuts attacking MSNBC for suspending him, the other set attacking MSNBC for bringing him back.
> 
> *Irrational hatred personified.*
> 
> 
> 
> I think its called FEAR in their case.
> 
> They are DEATHLY afraid of Keith Olberman for exposing their ludicrousness.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Most rational people consider Keith an assclown.*  Fearing him is like fearing _you_.     There's no sense in it.
> 
> Nah.
> 
> It's not fear.
> 
> It's ridicule.
> 
> You know what that's like.  Little teeny "men" like you, Malcolm Ex-Lax, get laughed at all the time.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that most rational people did not agree to make you their spokesman.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aparently basement dwelling has stripped away your ability to detect satire...
> 
> At least Keith Olbertool has you to carry his water...  Thank goodness...
> 
> Maybe you and the other people who like Keith Olbertool can rent a room at the Sheraton and discuss his good qualities...  Should take you all of 15 seconds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you guys hate Olbermann.  No one begrudges you that sentiment.  He makes fun of rightwingers on a nightly basis.  Most people don't like their own kind being made fun of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate no one...
> 
> *I can recognize tools, though*...
Click to expand...


As much time as you spend in public restrooms, I don't doubt that.


----------



## NYcarbineer

elvis said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was unaware of that when I posted my opinion, more information changes perspectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were just wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fuckface,
> 
> do you have a crystal ball?
Click to expand...


Why aren't you asking Avie that question?


----------



## Foxfyre

I'm glad MSNBC is reinstating Olbermann because it would have been silly and unjust to have fired him.  Too bad though that they didn't replace him with a real journalist who would at least present a leftwing perspective objectively.  Because Olbermann can't or doesn't do that, his Countdown program, running opposite of O'Reilly, will continue to draw less than half the viewership O'Reilly enjoys though Olbermann does do well against his peers on MSNBC.

I disagree that he does 'straight news' though.  So does MSNBC.

Found this little bio in the Wisegeek blog which might shed some light on all of this including his blood fued with Fox News.  Apparently Olbermann has problems holding a steady job just about everywhere :



> Olbermann was born in 1959 and early showed an interest in both writing and sports. During his teen years, Keith Olbermann began writing about collecting baseball cards. He even began taking fledgling steps into broadcasting and announcing as a teen. Taking an early exit from his high school in Tarrytown, New York, Olbermann began college at Cornell University when he was sixteen years old, earning a degree in communications arts.
> 
> His work in broadcasting continued through his college years and upon leaving college in 1979, he began work at United Press International, and joined CNN two years later in 1981. Olbermanns work as a sportscaster earned him numerous awards even in his early years after college and a little more than a decade after joining CNN, he picked up a co-anchor position on ESPNs SportsCenter .
> 
> Though enjoyed by many sports fans, and clearly extremely knowledgeable in sports matters, there have been persistent rumors that Keith Olbermann created trouble on SportsCenter, and he left the show in 1997. Olbermann acknowledges that he did burn some bridges and felt the pressure was just too great, but he continued to work on a variety of networks, which brought him into contact eventually with Fox News, where he both produced and anchored The Keith Olbermann Evening News. His dismissal by Rupert Murdoch, Foxs owner, has led to a legendary battle between Olbermann and Murdoch, that continues to be played out on a regular basis on Olbermanns MSNBC show.
> 
> While continuing to serve as a sports commentator, Olbermann made the jump to daily news casting, especially after the 9/11 attacks, and earned his own show, Countdown in 2003. Over the years, the show has become a much more left-leaning summation of the daily news. In particular Olbermann has been extremely critical of the Bush Administration, was openly dismissive of the way Senator Hillary Clinton ran her 2007-2008 campaign for the presidential nomination, and continues to ignite a long-running feud with Rupert Murdoch and with Bill OReilly of Fox News. Many consider Olbermann the leftist equivalent of OReilly and the two journalists have openly traded insults at each other on their shows.
> 
> Given his presentation of news from a left-leaning perspective, MSNBC made a decision in mid-2008 to replace both Olbermann and fellow journalist Chris Matthews from offering commentary on large news events concerning the 2008 Presidential election. These presentations could hardly be called unbiased journalism, though they certainly appealed to those supporting Senator Barack Obama. This replacement does not affect either Matthews or Olbermanns individual shows however, where both anchors still have primarily free reign to discuss and comment on news. . . .
> Who is Keith Olbermann?


----------



## daveman

Murdoch fired Keef?  And Keef's still butthurt about it?  

What a sissy bedwetter.


----------

